# Biden says Putin "Cannot remain in power"



## Kondor3

You tell 'em, Joe...

It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...

------------------------
*Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*







Warsaw, Poland CNN —

President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.

*“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.

https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html

======================

Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...

But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...

Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


----------



## Stormy Daniels




----------



## B. Kidd

Actually, Joey cannot remain in power!


----------



## HappyJoy

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that Sleepy Old Uncle Joe took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> -----
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...


Half the board prefers Putin over our own president.


----------



## JGalt

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that Sleepy Old Uncle Joe took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> -----
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...



He ended the speech with an ominous "and may God protect our troops."

What did that mean?


----------



## JGalt

HappyJoy said:


> Half the board prefers Putin over our own president.



Are you and your family ready to die in a Nuclear war? 

Biden is no Reagan here, do you realize that?


----------



## HappyJoy

JGalt said:


> Are you and your family ready to die in a Nuclear war?
> 
> Biden is no Reagan here, do you realize that?



Thank god for that.


----------



## B. Kidd

In so many words, he invited the world to our So. Border.
Watch the #'s explode!
Just ask for asylum.


----------



## JGalt

HappyJoy said:


> Thank god for that.



You don't get it, do you? Can you truthfully say that you have trust in this President, if this little war in Ukraine goes nuclear? let me explain something to you: Reagan, like Trump, was a strong Presidents. Their intentions were unreadable to the Russians and they didn't signal what they were going to do.

Biden on the other hand, is all mouth. He has weakened our military with woke stupidity like transsexuals in the military, and the purging of military members who would actually get their rocks off by killing Russians.

Biden has continually been signaling his plans to the Russian, even telling the Chinese leaser Xi, who in turn told the Russians. If Biden is going to stand up there and wave his dick at the Russians and threaten them, he'd gawddamned well better have the power to back that up. I have absolutely no confidence in this idiot. He is not Reagan and he is not Trump.

Would you like a contrast? This is how it's supposed to be done:


----------



## Meathead

HappyJoy said:


> Half the board prefers Putin over our own president.


Well, Putin has a level of cognition that has long evaded Brandon, but a pox on both their Houses.


----------



## HappyJoy

JGalt said:


> You don't get it, do you? Can you truthfully say that you have trust in this President, if this little war in Ukraine goes nuclear? let me explain something to you: Reagan, like Trump, was a strong Presidents. Their intentions were unreadable to the Russians and they didn't signal what they were going to do.
> 
> Biden on the other hand, is all mouth. He has weakened our military with woke stupidity like transsexuals in the military, and the purging of military members who would actually get their rocks off by killing Russians.
> 
> Biden has continually been signaling his plans to the Russian, even telling the Chinese leaser Xi, who in turn told the Russians. If Biden is going to stand up there and wave his dick at the Russians and threaten them, he'd gawddamned well better have the power to back that up. I have absolutely no confidence in this idiot. He is not Reagan and he is not Trump.



Reagan's intensions were unreadable to the USSR? You sure about that? Reagan didn't bring down the USSR. The USSR went bankrupt over decades. 

Trump tickled Putin's nutsack.


----------



## HappyJoy

Meathead said:


> Well, Putin has a level of cognition that has long evaded Brandon, but a pox on both their Houses.


Thanks for demonstrating my point. 

BTW, while I think Trump was the worst president of at least my lifetime, nobody compares to Putin.


----------



## Meathead

HappyJoy said:


> Reagan's intensions were unreadable to the USSR? You sure about that? Reagan didn't bring down the USSR. The USSR went bankrupt over decades.
> 
> Trump tickled Putin's nutsack.


Reagan brought down your buddies in the Kremlin. It's a matter of history but obviously butt hurt to you.


----------



## JGalt

HappyJoy said:


> Reagan's intensions were unreadable to the USSR? You sure about that? Reagan didn't bring down the USSR. The USSR went bankrupt over decades.
> 
> Trump tickled Putin's nutsack.



Never mind. It's pretty obvious that you're a fucking clueless idiot and you don't get it.

Enjoy your nuclear war. But just remember, I'll be the one picking through the burned out remnants of your shit when it's over.


----------



## Mac1958

HappyJoy said:


> Half the board prefers Putin over our own president.


Closer to 70% to 75%.

This is an Alt Right board.  They love them some Putin.


----------



## Orangecat

HappyJoy said:


> Half the board prefers Putin over our own president.


Incorrect. 
Half this board realizes Biden is senile and Putin is not.


----------



## Mac1958

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...


Holy crap.  Good stuff.  

Nice to be Leader of the Free World again, after hiding like a four year old child for those four ugly orange years.


----------



## HappyJoy

Meathead said:


> Reagan brought down you buddies in the Kremlin. It's a matter of history but obviously butt hurt to you.


Regan, Carter, Ford, Nixon, Johnson, Kennedy and Eisenhower all brought down the USSR. It didn't happen overnight.


----------



## HappyJoy

JGalt said:


> Never mind. It's pretty obvious that you're a fucking clueless idiot and you don't get it.
> 
> Enjoy your nuclear war. But just remember, I'll be the one picking through the burned out remnants of your shit when it's over.



Your point seems to be Russia has nuclear weapons, let them do what they want. Got it.


----------



## HappyJoy

Mac1958 said:


> Closer to 70% to 75%.
> 
> This is an Alt Right board.  They love them some Putin.


Kind of gross right? Takes a little bit of that pseudo-patriotic sheen off.


----------



## Meathead

HappyJoy said:


> Regan, Carter, Ford, Nixon, Johnson, Kennedy and Eisenhower all brought down the USSR. It didn't happen overnight.


No, it didn't happen overnight. Your communist  brethren collapsed under Bush Sr after 8 years of Reagan


----------



## Donald H

There's little doubt that Putin is strong and resolute and for that he has the huge majority of support from the Russian people. 

Eliminating Putin is one of the most important challenges to America and most of Biden's words are in talking around that ambition. 

At present there doesn't appear to be any way of accomplishing that goal.

The tactic so far is to bring on enough suffering of the Russian people to motivate them into eliminating Putin themselves.

Are the  Russian people suffering?

If so, are they suffering enough to bring about the solution that America is trying to create?

And supposing that Putin is eliminated, would that help to bring about an end to this war? *Or would Russia just produce another leader of their county that is equally resolved or even moreso?*


----------



## HappyJoy

Orangecat said:


> Incorrect.
> Half this board realizes Biden is senile and Putin is not.



Sure, it's not Biden who has a large portion of our military bogged down a hundred miles from his own border getting plucked off by drones and other means becoming an international pariah and bankrupting his own country. 

Putin managed to even get Turkey and Greece to unite against him and actually work together.


----------



## Meathead

HappyJoy said:


> Your point seems to be Russia has nuclear weapons, let them do what they want. Got it.


That's the Bama & Brandon Doctrine. That's how Putin is taking Ukraine.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Poor ol joe still thinks we're gonna lead the nwo.  Lol.  That ain't happening.  We're toast.


----------



## HappyJoy

Meathead said:


> No, it didn't happen overnight. Your communist  brethren collapsed under Bush Sr after 8 years of Reagan


Took a little longer than 8 years.


----------



## TeeDub

HappyJoy said:


> Thanks for demonstrating my point.
> 
> BTW, while I think Trump was the worst president of at least my lifetime, nobody compares to Putin.


Joe's family financer Xi will when he goes for Taiwan.


----------



## HappyJoy

How is it that a political ideology goes from worshipping Reagan to rooting for Putin?


----------



## JGalt

HappyJoy said:


> Your point seems to be Russia has nuclear weapons, let them do what they want. Got it.



My point is that Biden is a two-bit chump whose alligator mouth overloads his hummingbird ass. And Putin is a murdering commie shithead who's backed into a corner with his finger on the nuclear trigger.

You leftard incels have always loved commies. So why the big act now?

Fuck it. I'm through trying to get through to you, you're on "ignore" from now on.


----------



## Dayton3

HappyJoy said:


> Half the board prefers Putin over our own president.



No they do not.


----------



## Donald H

No other president would have gotten America into this "do or die" situation. 

Or is it a "do and die" situation now? 

The domestic politics still makes the loudest noise on this board, but that's beginning to morph into foreign policy politics, as Biden digs America's hole deeper and deeper.

Biden's hands are tied, America's hands are tied, and Russia's hands are tied.

This is all making peace much more difficult.

Of the three,, *who will step out of bounds first? 

Will we have world peace or will we have a nuclear war?*


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Dayton3 said:


> No they do not.



Of course they're not but this is what the left does.  They assume, in order to push more division, that if you're not loving on zelensky and buying into the mainstream propaganda that you're for pooty.


----------



## HappyJoy

JGalt said:


> My point is that Biden is a two-bit chump whose alligator mouth overloads his hummingbird ass. And Putin is a murdering commie shithead who's backed into a corner with his finger on the nuclear trigger.



Biden seems to be with the rest of the world on this. Guess who isn't?



JGalt said:


> You leftard incels have always loved commies. So why the big act now?



There are two things wrong with that sentence. First, Just curious but when has selling off national industries to private ownership ever been considered Communist?  Secondly, I'm not a fan of Communism. Lastly, incels and the mens rights movement is on the conservative side of the political spectrum.



JGalt said:


> Fuck it. I'm through trying to get through to you, you're on "ignore" from now on.



Ooooh, a reward. Thank you!


----------



## Orangecat

HappyJoy said:


> Sure, it's not Biden who has a large portion of our military bogged down a hundred miles from his own border getting plucked off by drones and other means becoming an international pariah and bankrupting his own country.
> 
> Putin managed to even get Turkey and Greece to unite against him and actually work together.


I've seen both men speak. Biden is senile, Putin is not. Your blather doesn't change anything.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Donald H said:


> No other president would have gotten America into this "do or die" situation.
> 
> Or is it a "do and die" situation now?
> 
> The domestic politics still makes the loudest noise on this board, but that's beginning to morph into foreign policy politics, as Biden digs America's hole deeper and deeper.
> 
> Biden's hands are tied, America's hands are tied, and Russia's hands are tied.
> 
> This is all making peace much more difficult.
> 
> Of the three,, *who will step out of bounds first?
> 
> Will we have world peace or will we have a nuclear war?*



Someone will come onto the scene and project world faux peace and everybody will cheer.  As far as the US, we'll be irrelevant at that time.


----------



## HappyJoy

Orangecat said:


> I've seen both men speak. Biden is senile, Putin is not. Your blather doesn't change anything.


I don't expect you to not root for Putin.


----------



## Orangecat

HappyJoy said:


> I don't expect you to not root for Putin.


Your expectations don't mean shit, child. I'm neither rooting for Putin nor the Ukraine, I'm just a casual observer from the other side of the ocean.
BTW, is your avatar a braying ass?
Appropriate, that.


----------



## Donald H

LordBrownTrout said:


> Someone will come onto the scene and project world faux peace and everybody will cheer.


That's optimistic, but doable perhaps. It means a partial victory for both sides, or at least something that can be politically spun as that.

Do you too perceive that Americans want comfort from the threat of nuclear war now, more than anything else being of such importance.

The spammers still continue to spam, but they know nothing else so far. Some are learning to face up to the facts!



> Someone will come onto the scene and project world faux peace and everybody will cheer.



You too!


----------



## HappyJoy

Orangecat said:


> Your expectations don't mean shit, child. I'm neither rooting for Putin nor the Ukraine, I'm just a casual observer from the other side of the ocean.



I'm pretty sure this is the exact reaction Putin would prefer Americans take.


----------



## Orangecat

HappyJoy said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the exact reaction Putin would prefer Americans take.


I'm pretty sure you're an imbecile.


----------



## Staidhup

Here’s a thought, Joe can pull Putin behind the gym and give him a whooping


----------



## HappyJoy

Orangecat said:


> I'm pretty sure you're an imbecile.




Ukraine is none of our business. Let Europe take care of themselves. Exactly what Putin wants to hear.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Donald H said:


> That's optimistic, but doable perhaps. It means a partial victory for both sides, or at least something that can be politically spun as that.
> 
> Do you too perceive that Americans want comfort from the threat of nuclear war now, more than anything else being of such importance.
> 
> The spammers still continue to spam, but they know nothing else so far. Some are learning to face up to the facts!



As to your question about nuclear war, I don't think most understand the implications.  We have a soft country and most people just think you lob some bombs, things go boom, and everything is happy happy joy joy.  Those nuclear warheads will come to our backdoor also.


----------



## Dayton3

HappyJoy said:


> Ukraine is none of our business.



Why isn't it?


----------



## Dayton3

LordBrownTrout said:


> As to your question about nuclear war, I don't think most understand the implications.  We have a soft country and most people just think you lob some bombs, things go boom, and everything is happy happy joy joy.  Those nuclear warheads will come to our backdoor also.


You have a pretty low opinion of your fellow Americans.   

So do I.

But it has been my experience that soft people can get hard pretty damned quick.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Dayton3 said:


> You have a pretty low opinion of your fellow Americans.
> 
> So do I.
> 
> But it has been my experience that soft people can get hard pretty damned quick.



I would agree with you somewhat but after gen x, I don't see it.  Even a poll that was done a couple of weeks ago found that more than half of the people would run away an invading army.


----------



## Donald H

LordBrownTrout said:


> As to your question about nuclear war, I don't think most understand the implications.  We have a soft country and most people just think you lob some bombs, things go boom, and everything is happy happy joy joy.  Those nuclear warheads will come to our backdoor also.


I think that people are trying to put on a brave face, but really do at least subconsciously understand the threat. 
Arrogance and trash talking will only carry them so far! 

I think many people in many countries must be having bad dreams about their children's possible fate.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

"It’s an obvious statement that shouldn’t need saying, but the willful distortion of common sense by manipulative media means not enough people are hearing it: Wanting to avoid World War III doesn’t mean you’re a Putin-lover, it just means you’re sane."

"What they _are_ saying is that communist China currently presents a far greater threat to American dominance on the global scale than Russia does and that tying ourselves up in a prolonged conflict in Europe is a bad idea that gives China free reign."









						Opposing WWIII Doesn't Make You Pro-Putin, It Just Means You're Sane
					

It's obvious and shouldn't need saying, but the distortion of common sense by manipulative media means not enough people are hearing it.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## Lastamender

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


Joe Biden cannot remain in power either. Let's get er done.


----------



## Orangecat

HappyJoy said:


> Ukraine is none of our business. Let Europe take care of themselves. Exactly what Putin wants to hear.


Irrelevant, tbh. I don't change my views because you think Putin "wants to hear" them. Grow up, fool.


----------



## Dayton3

LordBrownTrout said:


> I would agree with you somewhat but after gen x, I don't see it.  Even a poll that was done a couple of weeks ago found that more than half of the people would run away an invading army.


We've developed in our society (don't ask me how) where we've gone from "failure is not an option" to "failure is not a problem".    Pure cowardice in many respects.

But sometimes cowardice is not an option anymore.   People simply have to stand and fight.

A hero is a coward who got cornered.

And in my opinion,  nothing would "corner" a people like a nuclear attack.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

B. Kidd said:


> Actually, Joey cannot remain in power!


Joey is lucky Putin has not reacted to our act of war courtesy of disgraced Hunter Biden.








						Hunter Biden helped secure millions for biotech research Ukraine
					

Email emails and correspondence obtained by DailyMail.com from Hunter's abandoned laptop show he helped secure millions for Metabiota.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Redfish

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


our idiot president just reopened the cold war with Russia.  Happy libs?


----------



## Death Angel

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


Neither can the senile one leading this country.  His decline is noticeable every day


----------



## Redfish

Dayton3 said:


> Why isn't it?


we have no strategic or economic interests in Ukraine---------except of course the payments to Hunter Biden, and the "big guy".   The Bidens may lose their money laundering country, that is the risk here.


----------



## HappyJoy

Dayton3 said:


> Why isn't it?


Ask Putin, I'm sure he's got a hell of an answer.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

JGalt said:


> He ended the speech with an ominous "and may God protect our troops."
> 
> What did that mean?


Uh, i think it means exactly what it says... "May the imaginary sky daddy protect our troops."


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Redfish said:


> our idiot president just reopened the cold war with Russia.  Happy libs?


Which, in the eyes of the cult, means not grabbing his ankles for Putin, like the orange slob did.


----------



## JGalt

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uh, i think it means exactly what it says... "May the imaginary sky daddy protect our troops."



You're probably right. Biden is a secular POS who's more aligned with atheists.

He might as well have said that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

JGalt said:


> You're probably right. Biden is a secular POS who's more aligned with atheists.


Well, unlike most of the liars in Washington who ARE atheists and have to pretend to believe childish myths about sky daddies to get votes, Biden is an actual Catholic.


----------



## JGalt

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well, unlike most of the liars in Washington who ARE atheists and have to pretend to believe childish myths about sky daddies to get votes, Biden is an actual Catholic.



A Catholic which several Bishops suggested he be excommunicated for his stance on murdering the unborn?

Fucking ha.


----------



## night_son

__





						President Joe Biden says Vladimir Putin 'cannot remain in power' but stops short of calling for regime change
					





					www.msn.com
				




Followed minutes later by:





__





						White House attempts to walk back Biden stating Putin can't stay in power
					





					www.msn.com
				




Our current POTUS is about to start World War three. So, which is it? Putin can't remain in power, or Washington isn't considering regime change in Russia. Biden is one gaffe away from worldwide mushroom clouds.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

JGalt said:


> A Catholic which several Bishops suggested he be excommunicated for his stance on murdering the unborn?


And which the Pope said was a good catholic.

Sorry, I win, and it's not close.

maybe try not making such a stupid point that can be so easily obliterated.


----------



## Golfing Gator

you should for sure hide in your basement waiting for this to happen.


----------



## j-mac

HappyJoy said:


> Half the board prefers Putin over our own president.


Like who liar?


----------



## Redfish

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Which, in the eyes of the cult, means not grabbing his ankles for Putin, like the orange slob did.


you have it totally backwards, no surprise there


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Redfish said:


> you have it totally backwards, no surprise there


Yes, that's what the cult tries to say, while everyone else in the world is embarrassed by them.


----------



## Redfish

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, that's what the cult tries to say, while everyone else in the world is embarrassed by them.


everyone is embarrassed by our senile president.  a Buffoon of the first degree.   Biden has been a joke in congress for 50 years, now he is a joke as president and our nation is in great danger of collapsing.


----------



## Redfish

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, that's what the cult tries to say, while everyone else in the world is embarrassed by them.


Obama  "never underestimate Joe's ability to fuck it up"  He was right.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Redfish said:


> everyone is embarrassed by our senile president.  a Buffoon of the first degree.   Biden has been a joke in congress for 50 years, now he is a joke as president and our nation is in great danger of collapsing.


Hmm, sorry, just more cult chanting. In the real world, he leads the western alliance against your boy Putin. While your orange lard and master praises Putin.


----------



## badger2

JGalt said:


> He ended the speech with an ominous "and may God protect our troops."
> 
> What did that mean?


As a CIA puppet and a catholic, POSPOTUS means that when the CIA goes to church, it's certainly not to pray.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

badger2 said:


> As a CIA puppet and a catholic, POSPOTUS means that when the CIA goes to church, it's certainly not to pray.


I doubt anyone imagined 30 years ago that the new opponents in the new cold war with russia would include an American cult.


----------



## JGalt

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I doubt anyone imagined 30 years ago that the new opponents in the new cold war with russia would include an American cult.



This is not a "Cold War" any more and no conservative I know of is siding with Russia. We have the 82nd Airborne presently stationed along the border of Ukraine waiting to be deployed. So stop that stupidity already. I side with whomever believes in "Peace through strength" and that isn't Joe Biden. He is weak, feckless, and stupid, and is as much of a threat to me as is Putin.


----------



## Rogue AI

Before liberals cheer, they should probably look back our last few attempts at regime change. How'd that work out? Biden has to go, even Harris is less dangerous to world stability than this moron.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

JGalt said:


> This is not a "Cold War" any more and no conservative I know of is siding with Russia.


Yes it is. That's precisely what the sanctions and aid to russias enemies is. By every definition. What a mindless and dumb thing to say.

As for the second part...embarrassing denial.


----------



## Sunsettommy

HappyJoy said:


> Reagan's intensions were unreadable to the USSR? You sure about that? Reagan didn't bring down the USSR. The USSR went bankrupt over decades.
> 
> Trump tickled Putin's nutsack.



Your lies are pointless since it is well known for sane people who knows of the numerous SANCTIONS Trump put on Putin/Russia which I have posted several times only to see that leftist losers like you ignore it to maintain the lie it is an intentional delusion brought onto themselves because they are partisan idiots.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Sunsettommy said:


> Your lies are pointless since it is well known for sane people who knows of the numerous SANCTIONS Trump put on Putin/Russia which I have posted several times only to see that leftist losers like you ignore it to maintain the lie it is an intentional delusion brought onto themselves because they are partisan idiots.


Because your propaganda is not compelling to anyone outside of the cult.

In reality, we watched Trump demand all support for Ukraine be pulled from the 2016 RNC platform.

Then we saw him try repeatedly to lift Russian sanctions and try to give them back their spyhouses for free.

Then we saw him side with Putin's obvious lies over his own country. 

I could go on, but there is no need to further delineate the differences between your cult and the rest of the modern world, when it comes to this.


----------



## Meathead

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


Alas, Putin will be in power and live longer than Brandon. That's a given.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Meathead said:


> Alas, Putin will be in power and live longer than Brandon. That's a given.


Another thing the orange slob will have working against him in 2024.


----------



## Sunsettommy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Because your propaganda is not compelling to anyone outside of the cult.
> 
> In reality, we watched Trump demand all support for Ukraine be pulled from the 2016 RNC platform.
> 
> Then we saw him try repeatedly to lift Russian sanctions and try to give them back their spyhouses for free.
> 
> Then we saw him side with Putin's obvious lies over his own country.
> 
> I could go on, but there is no need to further delineate the differences between your cult and the rest of the modern world, when it comes to this.



Ha ha ha you already ignored the left leaning Brookings Institute post showing the many Sanctions Trump and his administration trying to curb Russian misbehavior and also pushed several members of NATO to pay up on their share of the military support.

Brooking Institute

On the record: The U.S. administration’s actions on Russia​
and,

BBC (left leaning)

Trump urges Nato members to double military funding target​


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Sunsettommy said:


> Ha ha ha you already ignored the left leaning Brookings Institute post showing the many Sanctions Trump and his administration trying to curb Russian misbehavior and also pushed several members of NATO to pay up on their share of the military support.
> 
> Brooking Institute
> 
> On the record: The U.S. administration’s actions on Russia​
> and,
> 
> BBC (left leaning)
> 
> Trump urges Nato members to double military funding target​


Yes, I ignored that. We saw what Trmp the man did and said, as opposed to what the smarter people around him forced to happen.

Those are examples of our institutions holding fast against an unfortunate president and Russian asset. Just as they held fast against his coup attempt. Just as they held fast, when he tried to give putin back his spyhouses for free. 

But cultists want to credit Trump.

That's what cultism is. We all see it. Everyone outside your cult sees it.


----------



## Batcat

JGalt said:


> You don't get it, do you? Can you truthfully say that you have trust in this President, if this little war in Ukraine goes nuclear? let me explain something to you: Reagan, like Trump, was a strong Presidents. Their intentions were unreadable to the Russians and they didn't signal what they were going to do.
> 
> Biden on the other hand, is all mouth. He has weakened our military with woke stupidity like transsexuals in the military, and the purging of military members who would actually get their rocks off by killing Russians.
> 
> Biden has continually been signaling his plans to the Russian, even telling the Chinese leaser Xi, who in turn told the Russians. If Biden is going to stand up there and wave his dick at the Russians and threaten them, he'd gawddamned well better have the power to back that up. I have absolutely no confidence in this idiot. He is not Reagan and he is not Trump.
> 
> Would you like a contrast? This is how it's supposed to be done:


I suspect Bien is being blackmailed by both Russia and China. Putin and Xi probably have dirt on Hunter Biden and evidence of money laundering.


----------



## Astrostar

B. Kidd said:


> Actually, Joey cannot remain in power!


Yeah, we knew the Trump Cult would strongly support Putin.  They are died in the wool Communist lovers!  Bigly!!!


----------



## JGalt

Batcat said:


> I suspect Bien is being blackmailed by both Russia and China. Putin and Xi probably have dirt on Hunter Biden and evidence of money laundering.



Why else would the Biden administration be doing things that were so friendly to China? I could name four of five of them.


----------



## Meathead

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Another thing the orange slob will have working against him in 2024.


Your idiocy has long been established. I feel soiled when I deal with you, but as a matter of principle, I cannot put anyone on ignore regardless of their sleaze.

I never have and you're not worth it in any case, but then no one is.


----------



## Sunsettommy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, I ignored that. We saw what Trmp the man did and said, as opposed to what the smarter people around him forced to happen.
> 
> Those are examples of our institutions holding fast against an unfortunate president and Russian asset. Just as they held fast against his coup attempt. Just as they held fast, when he tried to give putin back his spyhouses for free.
> 
> But cultists want to credit Trump.
> 
> That's what cultism is. We all see it. Everyone outside your cult sees it.



Just going to repeat this to keep exposing what a pile of shit you are constantly evading the official information which you ignore over and over and over because you can't address it which is why you reply with childish stupidity.

===

Ha ha ha you already ignored the left leaning Brookings Institute post showing the many Sanctions Trump and his administration trying to curb Russian misbehavior and also pushed several members of NATO to pay up on their share of the military support.

Brooking Institute

On the record: The U.S. administration’s actions on Russia​
and,

BBC (left leaning)

Trump urges Nato members to double military funding target​
=====

Post 80 stands unchallenged.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Meathead said:


> Your idiocy has long been established. I feel soiled when I deal with you, but as a matter of principle, I cannot put anyone on ignore regardless of their sleaze.


Cry it all out,  crybaby.


----------



## jknowgood

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


Biden the demented fool should resign.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Sunsettommy said:


> Just going to repeat this to keep exposing what a pile of shit you are constantly evading the official information which you ignore over and over and over because you can't address it which is why you reply with childish stupidity.
> 
> ===
> 
> Ha ha ha you already ignored the left leaning Brookings Institute post showing the many Sanctions Trump and his administration trying to curb Russian misbehavior and also pushed several members of NATO to pay up on their share of the military support.
> 
> Brooking Institute
> 
> On the record: The U.S. administration’s actions on Russia​
> and,
> 
> BBC (left leaning)
> 
> Trump urges Nato members to double military funding target​
> =====
> 
> Post 80 stands unchallenged.


Sorry, googlimg for opinion articles you never read to support your cult belief you adopted long ago is not compelling and is, in fact, intellectual fraud.

Nobody outside your cult agrees with you. Especially now that your orange lard and master has praised Putin's invasion.

All the people you are trying to sell your embarrassing propaganda to already bought it. So enjoy your cult volunteer work, but it's a waste of time.


----------



## Meathead

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cry it all out,  crybaby.


Are you black?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Meathead said:


> Are you black?


Are you still sniffing glue?


----------



## SmokeALib

JGalt said:


> He ended the speech with an ominous "and may God protect our troops."
> 
> What did that mean?


Poopy pants has no idea what he's saying.


----------



## jknowgood

HappyJoy said:


> Reagan's intensions were unreadable to the USSR? You sure about that? Reagan didn't bring down the USSR. The USSR went bankrupt over decades.
> 
> Trump tickled Putin's nutsack.


You do realize I'd Biden didn't give Putin his pipeline. There would be no invasion.


----------



## SmokeALib

HappyJoy said:


> Thank god for that.


So you're thanking God that Biden is an incompetent fool?


----------



## jknowgood

HappyJoy said:


> Your point seems to be Russia has nuclear weapons, let them do what they want. Got it.


If he uses those nukes, you won't have to worry about global warming.


----------



## ClaireH

LordBrownTrout said:


> Someone will come onto the scene and project world faux peace and everybody will cheer.  As far as the US, we'll be irrelevant at that time.


This could have been done weeks ago and multiple entities ignored this fact, prolonging the war intentionally. Had the media and the pro warmongering losers been muffled we would have seen negotiations work. There are multiple reasons to prolonging this war and all of them are for personal/corporate/political gain.


----------



## Batcat

JGalt said:


> Why else would the Biden administration be doing things that were so friendly to China? I could name four of five of them.


Xi has Biden by the cojones.


----------



## SmokeALib

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well, unlike most of the liars in Washington who ARE atheists and have to pretend to believe childish myths about sky daddies to get votes, Biden is an actual Catholic.


Biden is an actual idiot - as are you. Idiots vote for idiots. See how that works - idiot?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

SmokeALib said:


> Biden is an actual idiot - as are you. Idiots vote for idiots. See how that works - idiot?


Haha, poor little cultist reaches the ceiling of his intellectual capabilities. ^^


----------



## SmokeALib

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, poor little cultist reaches the ceiling of his intellectual capabilities. ^^


It's called the power of observation.


----------



## ClaireH

Redfish said:


> our idiot president just reopened the cold war with Russia.  Happy libs?


By Biden’s handlers- Obama and Susan Rice talking publicly about how Putin needs to go. Now I’m no global mastermind, but wouldn’t it be better to keep that type of posturing out of public view? I support governmental transparency unless it jeopardizes our US military. Didn’t this statement just place a bigger target on our men and women station abroad? Can someone explain how making such a blundering statement to the world equates to talks leading to peaceful negotiations? Idiots in charge behind the curtain, growing more desperate for authoritarian power by the day.


----------



## Leweman

Now the white house is clarifying the comments he made today.  Apparently that’s not what he meant at all.  This guy is a disaster.  He needs to go before he makes things even worse.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

SmokeALib said:


> It's called the power of observation.


Ah, your special powers of having two eyes and a rotten little brain. Powers are supposed to be a step up, not a step down.


----------



## SmokeALib

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, I ignored that. We saw what Trmp the man did and said, as opposed to what the smarter people around him forced to happen.
> 
> Those are examples of our institutions holding fast against an unfortunate president and Russian asset. Just as they held fast against his coup attempt. Just as they held fast, when he tried to give putin back his spyhouses for free.
> 
> But cultists want to credit Trump.
> 
> That's what cultism is. We all see it. Everyone outside your cult sees it.


Incompetent drool.


----------



## SmokeALib

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ah, your special powers of having two eyes and a rotten little brain. Powers are supposed to be a step up, not a step down.


When conversing with you, I'm forced to step down. But you probably already know that.


----------



## ClaireH

night_son said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden says Vladimir Putin 'cannot remain in power' but stops short of calling for regime change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed minutes later by:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House attempts to walk back Biden stating Putin can't stay in power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our current POTUS is about to start World War three. So, which is it? Putin can't remain in power, or Washington isn't considering regime change in Russia. Biden is one gaffe away from worldwide mushroom clouds.


I didn’t watch the blundering fool make the statement, but I’m wondering if he went off script again and then his handlers had to rush in to clean up. It’s either one way or the other.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

SmokeALib said:


> When conversing with you, I'm forced to step down. But you probably already know that.


Ha,no dummy, that is, indeed, your intellectual ceiling.


----------



## ClaireH

Leweman said:


> Now the white house is clarifying the comments he made today.  Apparently that’s not what he meant at all.  This guy is a disaster.  He needs to go before he makes things even worse.


I am thoroughly convinced that because of the current vice president being know-nothing Harris, that is the only reason Republicans haven’t pursued this course of action.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Biden, like Trump, has a habit of saying the quiet part out loud.

One difference being, Trump was prone to  revealing his own grift and high crimes, proudly, on television.

Biden was one of the "Trumpier" politicians, until Trump came along and made everyone realize how abnormal a president can be. Ironic, really.


----------



## HappyJoy

jknowgood said:


> If he uses those nukes, you won't have to worry about global warming.



Your point seems to be Russia has nuclear weapons, let them do what they want. Got it.


----------



## HappyJoy

SmokeALib said:


> So you're thanking God that Biden is an incompetent fool?


No, that we're not selling weapons to Iran to fund death squads in Latin America. We have an actual democratic country that needs our aid.


----------



## HappyJoy

Sunsettommy said:


> Your lies are pointless since it is well known for sane people who knows of the numerous SANCTIONS Trump put on Putin/Russia which I have posted several times only to see that leftist losers like you ignore it to maintain the lie it is an intentional delusion brought onto themselves because they are partisan idiots.



Trump didn't have much of a choice as Congress passed a veto proof bill and Trump called the sanctions "seriously flawed" at the time. 

Those sanctions back then (mostly carry overs from the Obama administration) are nothing compared to what we have in place now. I wonder what the "genius" in Moscow will end up doing about them.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Leweman said:


> Now the white house is clarifying the comments he made today.  Apparently that’s not what he meant at all.  This guy is a disaster.  He needs to go before he makes things even worse.  They have to walk this back.  Too late.  We all heard it.


----------



## theHawk

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


LOL, the White House handlers are already walking back his effective “Regime Change” remarks.









						White House Walks Back Biden’s Stunning Putin Remarks: President Was Not Discussing ‘Regime Change’
					

Regime change isn't what President Biden meant, an official said on Saturday after a stunning speech in Warsaw, Poland.




					www.mediaite.com
				




What moron thought it was a good idea to put a microphone in front of him?  He’s trying to start WW3.


----------



## B. Kidd

Redfish said:


> our idiot president just reopened the cold war with Russia.  Happy libs?



Yupp! Yupp! Yupp!

Fer' sure.


----------



## theHawk

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Biden, like Trump, has a habit of saying the quiet part out loud.
> 
> One difference being, Trump was prone to  revealing his own grift and high crimes, proudly, on television.
> 
> Biden was one of the "Trumpier" politicians, until Trump came along and made everyone realize how abnormal a president can be. Ironic, really.


Can you give actual examples?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

HappyJoy said:


> Trump didn't have much of a choice as Congress passed a veto proof bill and Trump called the sanctions "seriously flawed" at the time.
> 
> Those sanctions back then (mostly carry overs from the Obama administration) are nothing compared to what we have in place now. I wonder what the "genius" in Moscow will end up doing about them.


These fools don't care about any of that.


These are the same idiots who cheered on the unprecedented obstruction of Obama, then accused Obama of getting nothing done. 

These are not normal, rational adults.


----------



## Oddball

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Stormy Daniels said:


>


I don't know what the OP's point is, but that was a stupid fucking thing to say.

Dumb ass statements like that could rally the Russian people behind Putin, making him stronger.

Biden is such a fucking moron...lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

theHawk said:


> Can you give actual examples?


Yes.

Will I do your troll exercise, so you can cackle and shit on any answer I give?

No.


----------



## B. Kidd

Astrostar said:


> Yeah, we knew the Trump Cult would strongly support Putin.  They are died in the wool Communist lovers!  Bigly!!!



Itsa' new cold war!
You're still stuck in a time warp of an old cold war.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> These fools don't care about any of that.
> 
> 
> These are the same idiots who cheered on the unprecedented obstruction of Obama, then accused Obama of getting nothing done.
> 
> These are not normal, rational adults.


You support Communism.  You cannot call ANYONE irrational.


----------



## theHawk

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes.
> 
> Will I do your troll exercise, so you can cackle and shit on any answer I give?
> 
> No.


In other words you can’t.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## there4eyeM

Doesn't seem to be the best choice of wording in the current circumstances. Offering asylum might be more appropriate.


----------



## blackhawk

I believe President Obama said the same thing about Assad in Syria last I checked Assad was still in power. Proclamations like these are easy to make hard to carry out.


----------



## HappyJoy

Oddball said:


>


Yes, I'm sure Putin is all smiles right now.


----------



## HappyJoy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> These fools don't care about any of that.
> 
> 
> These are the same idiots who cheered on the unprecedented obstruction of Obama, then accused Obama of getting nothing done.
> 
> These are not normal, rational adults.


Come on, Putin's got the west on the ropes. We should disband NATO now and the go kill all the "fags" or something. Because when they aren't sucking off Putin they're bashing homosexuals. Weird.


----------



## JGalt

It just sank in what Biden said. he was actually calling for a regime change in Russia. It wasn't too long ago that the Democrats were adamantly against the US trying to push for regime changes. Remember how they howled at GW and claimed he was wanting a regime change in Iraq and Afghanistan?


----------



## B. Kidd

JGalt said:


> It just sank in what Biden said. he was actually calling for a regime change in Russia. It wasn't too long ago that the Democrats were adamantly against the US trying to push for regime changes. Remember how they howled at GW and claimed he was wanting a regime change in Iraq and Afghanistan?



They're panicky.
Don't know what to do.
This is dangerous.


----------



## JGalt

B. Kidd said:


> They're panicky.
> Don't know what to do.
> This is dangerous.



Who? The Democrats or the Russians?


----------



## B. Kidd

JGalt said:


> Who? The Democrats or the Russians?



Dimm's, of course.


----------



## skye

Lets go Brandon.


----------



## JGalt

B. Kidd said:


> Dimm's, of course.



Of course. We went through four years of Russia not knowing what Trump would do, and that made us safe.

Now we have a President who doesn't have a clue what Russia will do next, which is not a good thing.

It's no wonder the Democrats are so desperate.


----------



## Oddball

HappyJoy said:


> Yes, I'm sure Putin is all smiles right now.


I'm sure he's laughing at the senile, pants-shitting, basement dummy.....Just like the rest of the world is.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Yes, biden is that confused and out of it.  

"For God's sake, this man cannot remain in power,” Biden said during a visit to Warsaw, Poland, in his strongest comments to date about his desire to see Putin gone.

Shortly after the speech, a White House official speaking on the condition of anonymity said Biden was not calling for Putin to be removed from office.

“The president’s point was that Putin cannot be allowed to exercise power over his neighbors or the region," the official said. "He was not discussing Putin’s power in Russia, or regime change."









						Biden declares Putin 'cannot remain in power' during address in Poland; Russian missile reportedly hits Lviv: Recap
					

President Joe Biden on Saturday capped his European trip by talking to Ukrainian refugees in Poland and delivering a speech. Live updates




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## B. Kidd

LordBrownTrout said:


> Yes, biden is that confused and out of it.
> 
> "For God's sake, this man cannot remain in power,” Biden said during a visit to Warsaw, Poland, in his strongest comments to date about his desire to see Putin gone.
> 
> Shortly after the speech, a White House official speaking on the condition of anonymity said Biden was not calling for Putin to be removed from office.
> 
> “The president’s point was that Putin cannot be allowed to exercise power over his neighbors or the region," the official said. "He was not discussing Putin’s power in Russia, or regime change."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declares Putin 'cannot remain in power' during address in Poland; Russian missile reportedly hits Lviv: Recap
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden on Saturday capped his European trip by talking to Ukrainian refugees in Poland and delivering a speech. Live updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com



Lamest walk back I ever heard!!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

theHawk said:


> In other words you can’t.
> 
> Thanks for playing.


Haha, predicted troll illogic. This is how you guys jeep yourselves going. 

Let's face it, it doesn't matter what I say or don't say. You are a cultist, and you are never coming back.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

blackhawk said:


> I believe President Obama said the same thing about Assad in Syria last I checked Assad was still in power. Proclamations like these are easy to make hard to carry out.


Right. Because expressing that someone should no longer be in power is an opinion, not an action. 

Glad everyone's up to speed.


----------



## blackhawk

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Right. Because expressing that someone should no longer be in power is an opinion, not an action.
> 
> Glad everyone's up to speed.


Until it’s said by someone who’s politics you don’t share then it’s dangerous, provocative, irrational war mongering among others. Funny how some only see the difference between action and opinion depending on if the person saying it has an R or D next to their name.


----------



## Oddball

LordBrownTrout said:


> Yes, biden is that confused and out of it.
> 
> "For God's sake, this man cannot remain in power,” Biden said during a visit to Warsaw, Poland, in his strongest comments to date about his desire to see Putin gone.
> 
> Shortly after the speech, a White House official speaking on the condition of anonymity said Biden was not calling for Putin to be removed from office.
> 
> “The president’s point was that Putin cannot be allowed to exercise power over his neighbors or the region," the official said. "He was not discussing Putin’s power in Russia, or regime change."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declares Putin 'cannot remain in power' during address in Poland; Russian missile reportedly hits Lviv: Recap
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden on Saturday capped his European trip by talking to Ukrainian refugees in Poland and delivering a speech. Live updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com


Almost every time the potato-headed basement dummy opens his tapioca pudding hole, the surrogates have to reel his senility back in.

Wish I could be a fly on the wall at the alleged "brain trust" every time he goes out to speak


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

blackhawk said:


> Until it’s said by someone who’s politics you don’t share then it’s dangerous, provocative, irrational war mongering among others


You got a little sand in your giney, and so just made that up on the spot. Like, seriously, look at what you just did. Kind of embarrassing to watch.


----------



## Rogue AI

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Right. Because expressing that someone should no longer be in power is an opinion, not an action.
> 
> Glad everyone's up to speed.


Except when that person is giving a speech in an official capacity. That makes it more than opinion.


----------



## theHawk

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, predicted troll illogic. This is how you guys jeep yourselves going.
> 
> Let's face it, it doesn't matter what I say or don't say. You are a cultist, and you are never coming back.


You’re the one that made a bunch of statements.  Asking for you to provide examples is “trolling”?

Take a good look in the mirror, bub.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

theHawk said:


> Asking for you to provide examples is “trolling”?


In this case, yes. It is. This has been litigated on USMB 100s oftimes. You just want something to shit on. Go waste someone else's time, putin stooge.


----------



## Hellokitty

What makes all of FJB's dangerous gaffes worse is how just the other day FJB was bragging about having more foreign policy experience than all the other leaders.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Sure glad we don’t have mean tweets and bogus claims of crowd sizes! Instead we get a President publicly saying he’s sending in the 82nd Airborne to fight Russia then ACCIDENTALLY calls for the overthrow of a government!

OOOPS!
Maybe Putin can reciprocate with our top 3 in power. 









						Biden Says Putin ‘Cannot Remain in Power,’ White House Walks It Back Moments Later | National Review
					

The White House puzzlingly claimed he was not calling for regime change.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

*The Kremlin's response:* “This is not to be decided by Mr. Biden," Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov said. "It should only be a choice of the people of the Russian Federation.”

And, by people, they mean one man: Vladimir Putin


----------



## Slade3200

Weatherman2020 said:


> Sure glad we don’t have mean tweets and bogus claims of crowd sizes! Instead we get a President publicly saying he’s sending in the 82nd Airborne to fight Russia then ACCIDENTALLY calls for the overthrow of a government!
> 
> OOOPS!
> Maybe Putin can reciprocate with our top 3 in power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden Says Putin ‘Cannot Remain in Power,’ White House Walks It Back Moments Later | National Review
> 
> 
> The White House puzzlingly claimed he was not calling for regime change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalreview.com


Do you disagree that Putin should be booted from power?


----------



## Oddball




----------



## toobfreak

Weatherman2020 said:


> For free people refuse to live in a world of hopelessness and darkness,”


Did Joe just justify the protest of J6?  Because those were free people that day refusing to live under the lies, hopelessness and oppression of the Biddum Administration.



Weatherman2020 said:


> Sure glad we don’t have mean tweets and bogus claims of crowd sizes! Instead we get a President publicly saying he’s sending in the 82nd Airborne to fight Russia then ACCIDENTALLY calls for the overthrow of a government!


If I were Russia, I'd take that as a declaration of war, meaning that nothing is off the table now for EITHER side.  Damn fucker is dragging us straight into World War III using his son's shithole 3rd world country as the pawn to cover up his corrupt dealings there.

I'm starting to see why some of these countries out there view the USA as this evil entity.  And imagine, the idiot Biddum is doing this right on the heels of the past two years, a wrecked economy, unthinkable debt, a destabilized dollar, and food shortages!


----------



## Rogue AI

I wonder if our Eurotrash allies really knew what they getting into? I don't think regime change is what they had in mind. Biden needs to go, even Kneepads Harris isn't this dangerous.


----------



## Weatherman2020

toobfreak said:


> Did Joe just justify the protest of J6?  Because those were free people that day refusing to live under the lies, hopelessness and oppression of the Biddum Administration.
> 
> 
> If I were Russia, I'd take that as a declaration of war, meaning that nothing is off the table now for EITHER side.  Damn fucker is dragging us straight into World War III using his son's shithole 3rd world country as the pawn to cover up his corrupt dealings there.
> 
> I'm starting to see why some of these countries out there view the USA as this evil entity.  And imagine, the idiot Biddum is doing this right on the heels of the past two years, a wrecked economy, unthinkable debt, a destabilized dollar, and food shortages!


Joes trying to start WW3, the only distraction possible to get him off the radar.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Once again, in an attempt to create excitement, the media is trying to make a mountain out of a mole hill.

Our President goes in for plain talk. He speaks the truth, often stating the obvious such as declaring Putin a war criminal. That is refreshing and should be encouraged. There should be more of that from politicians, but that will never happen.

So, what does the media do when our President speaks the truth? They create a scenario where our lives are being threatened, in this case a nuclear war or World War III.

The _Times_ explains, "President Biden delivered a forceful denunciation of Vladimir V. Putin’s invasion of Ukraine on Saturday, declaring “for God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,” as he cast the war as the latest front in a decades-long battle between the forces of democracy and oppression."

Immediately, there was an uproar on the front page. "Is the United States calling for regime change in Russia? Does this mean there will be a conflict between American and Russian forces?"

Of course, the White House had to jump in, making matters worse, “The President’s point was that Putin cannot be allowed to exercise power over his neighbors or the region,” a White House official told reporters. “He was not discussing Putin’s power in Russia, or regime change.”

The media made hay with that one, often making our President look like an idiot when all he did was speak the truth. What Putin is doing is a war against humanity. He should not be in charge. That White House official should have kept his mouth shut.

But who can remove Putin from power? The U.S.? Of course not. NATO? That would start World War III.

Now we get to the crux of the matter.

For the past month it has been made quite clear to every American that President Biden, as our Commander-in-Chief, has absolutely no intention of using Americans in this conflict. Biden is not about to send the 82nd Airborne into Moscow in an assault on the Kremlin to make a regime change. That is ludicrous, and the media knows it.

Our President knows that the only people who can remove Putin from power are the Russian people, the Russian oligarchs, and the Russian military as they note what is happening to their regiments and the mighty Russian army.

*President Biden was speaking to the Russians, concerning the Russian leader and the harm he is doing to Russia.*

Will the media every say that? Hell no, it takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## lennypartiv

Biden doesn't have the balls to send US troops over there.


----------



## toobfreak

Rogue AI said:


> I wonder if our Eurotrash allies really knew what they getting into?


Whatever they get into, they can still count on good ol' Joe and the USA and our troops to bear 90% of the cost and brunt for them as usual.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Sandy Shanks said:


> Once again, in an attempt to create excitement, the media is trying to make a mountain out of a mole hill.
> 
> Our President goes in for plain talk. He speaks the truth, often stating the obvious such as declaring Putin a war criminal. That is refreshing and should be encouraged. There should be more of that from politicians, but that will never happen.
> 
> So, what does the media do when our President speaks the truth? They create a scenario where our lives are being threatened, in this case a nuclear war or World War III.
> 
> The _Times_ explains, "President Biden delivered a forceful denunciation of Vladimir V. Putin’s invasion of Ukraine on Saturday, declaring “for God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,” as he cast the war as the latest front in a decades-long battle between the forces of democracy and oppression."
> 
> Immediately, there was an uproar on the front page. "Is the United States calling for regime change in Russia? Does this mean there will be a conflict between American and Russian forces?"
> 
> Of course, the White House had to jump in, making matters worse, “The President’s point was that Putin cannot be allowed to exercise power over his neighbors or the region,” a White House official told reporters. “He was not discussing Putin’s power in Russia, or regime change.”
> 
> The media made hay with that one, often making our President look like an idiot when all he did was speak the truth. What Putin is doing is a war against humanity. He should not be in charge. That White House official should have kept his mouth shut.
> 
> But who can remove Putin from power? The U.S.? Of course not. NATO? That would start World War III.
> 
> Now we get to the crux of the matter.
> 
> For the past month it has been made quite clear to every American that President Biden, as our Commander-in-Chief, has absolutely no intention of using Americans in this conflict. Biden is not about to send the 82nd Airborne into Moscow in an assault on the Kremlin to make a regime change. That is ludicrous, and the media knows it.
> 
> Our President knows that the only people who can remove Putin from power are the Russian people, the Russian oligarchs, and the Russian military as they note what is happening to their regiments and the mighty Russian army.
> 
> *President Biden was speaking to the Russians, concerning the Russian leader and the harm he is doing to Russia.*
> 
> Will the media every say that? Hell no, it takes all the fun out of it.


Telling the 82nd they’re going into WW3 is not a big deal?
Reversing decades old doctrine of not trying to overthrow governments is not a big deal?

Only for those who can’t tell what a woman is.


----------



## Weatherman2020

lennypartiv said:


> Biden doesn't have the balls to send US troops over there.


Joes desperate and desperate people do desperate things.


----------



## toobfreak

Weatherman2020 said:


> Joes trying to start WW3, the only distraction possible to get him off the radar.


And in the confusion, try to pull off some dastardly power grab they all have planned.


----------



## Rogue AI

toobfreak said:


> Whatever they get into, they can still count on good ol' Joe and the USA and our troops to bear 90% of the cost and brunt for them as usual.


Not this time. BLM is unlikely to support the White man's war in Europe. The Hispanic community has little vested interest either. Who is going to actually fight this one? Any half baked Article 5 claim won't fly, in fact anything less than a direct attack on the USA here at home won't sway the people.


----------



## Sunsettommy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sorry, googlimg for opinion articles you never read to support your cult belief you adopted long ago is not compelling and is, in fact, intellectual fraud.
> 
> Nobody outside your cult agrees with you. Especially now that your orange lard and master has praised Putin's invasion.
> 
> All the people you are trying to sell your embarrassing propaganda to already bought it. So enjoy your cult volunteer work, but it's a waste of time.



Still no indication you ever read any of it or addressed any of it which is understandable since you can't.

=====

Just going to repeat this to keep exposing what a pile of shit you are constantly evading the official information which you ignore over and over and over because you can't address it which is why you reply with childish stupidity.

===

Ha ha ha you already ignored the left leaning Brookings Institute post showing the many Sanctions Trump and his administration trying to curb Russian misbehavior and also pushed several members of NATO to pay up on their share of the military support.

Brooking Institute

On the record: The U.S. administration’s actions on Russia​
and,

BBC (left leaning)

Trump urges Nato members to double military funding target​
=====

Post 80 stands unchallenged.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA

Sandy Shanks said:


> Once again, in an attempt to create excitement, the media is trying to make a mountain out of a mole hill.
> 
> Our President goes in for plain talk. He speaks the truth, often stating the obvious such as declaring Putin a war criminal. That is refreshing and should be encouraged. There should be more of that from politicians, but that will never happen.
> 
> So, what does the media do when our President speaks the truth? They create a scenario where our lives are being threatened, in this case a nuclear war or World War III.
> 
> The _Times_ explains, "President Biden delivered a forceful denunciation of Vladimir V. Putin’s invasion of Ukraine on Saturday, declaring “for God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,” as he cast the war as the latest front in a decades-long battle between the forces of democracy and oppression."
> 
> Immediately, there was an uproar on the front page. "Is the United States calling for regime change in Russia? Does this mean there will be a conflict between American and Russian forces?"
> 
> Of course, the White House had to jump in, making matters worse, “The President’s point was that Putin cannot be allowed to exercise power over his neighbors or the region,” a White House official told reporters. “He was not discussing Putin’s power in Russia, or regime change.”
> 
> The media made hay with that one, often making our President look like an idiot when all he did was speak the truth. What Putin is doing is a war against humanity. He should not be in charge. That White House official should have kept his mouth shut.
> 
> But who can remove Putin from power? The U.S.? Of course not. NATO? That would start World War III.
> 
> Now we get to the crux of the matter.
> 
> For the past month it has been made quite clear to every American that President Biden, as our Commander-in-Chief, has absolutely no intention of using Americans in this conflict. Biden is not about to send the 82nd Airborne into Moscow in an assault on the Kremlin to make a regime change. That is ludicrous, and the media knows it.
> 
> Our President knows that the only people who can remove Putin from power are the Russian people, the Russian oligarchs, and the Russian military as they note what is happening to their regiments and the mighty Russian army.
> 
> *President Biden was speaking to the Russians, concerning the Russian leader and the harm he is doing to Russia.*
> 
> Will the media every say that? Hell no, it takes all the fun out of it.



That's a fine commentary, but I don't think Putin will take what Biden said very well.  Bad for BIden to go off script like that and mess up again.


----------



## San Souci

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


How is that? If you want to put a hit on someone ,you DON'T broadcast it in public. You just DO it. This old phony will start a Nuke war yet.


----------



## Texas Minded

He is scaring me a lot recently... saying something that reckless (does not matter if it's true or not) and telling US troops in Poland that they will be getting to know the Ukrainian people soon.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA

Oddball said:


> View attachment 621693


----------



## Moonglow

Weatherman2020 said:


> Sure glad we don’t have mean tweets and bogus claims of crowd sizes! Instead we get a President publicly saying he’s sending in the 82nd Airborne to fight Russia then ACCIDENTALLY calls for the overthrow of a government!
> 
> OOOPS!
> Maybe Putin can reciprocate with our top 3 in power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden Says Putin ‘Cannot Remain in Power,’ White House Walks It Back Moments Later | National Review
> 
> 
> The White House puzzlingly claimed he was not calling for regime change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalreview.com


Russia needs to be taken down and put out of our misery.


----------



## jknowgood

HappyJoy said:


> Your point seems to be Russia has nuclear weapons, let them do what they want. Got it.


You really think Russia has no nuclear weapons? If Russia does start a nuclear attack, you realize it's done? Every nuclear country will start, hope not. But why wouldn't they?


----------



## excalibur

Slade3200 said:


> Do you disagree that Putin should be booted from power?




Nation-building! Afghanistan, Iraq, Russia!!!


----------



## excalibur

Weatherman2020 said:


> Joes trying to start WW3, the only distraction possible to get him off the radar.




Biden a short while back said that a little incursion by Russia wasn't a problem. As he withheld lethal aid in June 2021, December 2021, and even into February 2022.

*'Joe Biden's War'.*


----------



## excalibur

Weatherman2020 said:


> Telling the 82nd they’re going into WW3 is not a big deal?
> Reversing decades old doctrine of not trying to overthrow governments is not a big deal?
> 
> Only for those who can’t tell what a woman is.




Leftoids are dumb, dumb but very dangerous. People who don't give a rats ass about our southern border and 2 million-plus invaders but foam at the mouth about Ukraine a place they couldn't find on a map a few weeks ago.


----------



## excalibur

Rogue AI said:


> Not this time. BLM is unlikely to support the White man's war in Europe. The Hispanic community has little vested interest either. Who is going to actually fight this one? Any half baked Article 5 claim won't fly, in fact anything less than a direct attack on the USA here at home won't sway the people.




Little things like that haven't stopped people like Biden before.


----------



## Slade3200

excalibur said:


> Nation-building! Afghanistan, Iraq, Russia!!!


Do you disagree that Putin should be booted from power?


----------



## excalibur

Slade3200 said:


> Do you disagree that Putin should be booted from power?




Not my business. It is the Russian people's business.

And who would replace Putin? Hmmm? Kamala Harris?


----------



## Kondor3

San Souci said:


> How is that? If you want to put a hit on someone ,you DON'T broadcast it in public. You just DO it. This old phony will start a Nuke war yet.


Who said anything about 'putting a hit' on Vlad? That was not what Old Joe meant. But you already knew that before you said anything, didn't you?


----------



## Slade3200

excalibur said:


> Not my business. It is the Russian people's business.
> 
> And who would replace Putin? Hmmm? Kamala Harris?


I’m not asking if it is your business, I’m asking if you think he should be booted from power. I’m not asking you to do it. It’s a generalized question. No Kamala Harris would not replace him


----------



## San Souci

Kondor3 said:


> Who said anything about 'putting a hit' on Vlad? That was not what Old Joe meant. But you already knew that before you said anything, didn't you?


I heard what he said. It does not matter what the fuck he MEANT. It matters what that Mad Dog Putin THINKS he meant. Is it worth a World War? It is not safe to let Biden or Harris to speak in Public.


----------



## Colin norris

Weatherman2020 said:


> Sure glad we don’t have mean tweets and bogus claims of crowd sizes! Instead we get a President publicly saying he’s sending in the 82nd Airborne to fight Russia then ACCIDENTALLY calls for the overthrow of a government!
> 
> OOOPS!
> Maybe Putin can reciprocate with our top 3 in power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden Says Putin ‘Cannot Remain in Power,’ White House Walks It Back Moments Later | National Review
> 
> 
> The White House puzzlingly claimed he was not calling for regime change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalreview.com


He DID NOT  say that.  Read it again. You are a liar. 
Clearly you are still supporting the communists like Trump. how patriotic of you.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,

1. Putin has no response but to nuke DC.
2. Thats a small incursion.
3. No other choice, shit meet fan.

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Rogue AI

excalibur said:


> Little things like that haven't stopped people like Biden before.


He'll fail if he tries. Americans don't want and won't accept a European war unless there is a direct attack on the US here at home. All Putin has to do is focus his cyberattacks on Europe to divide us. Biden will likely be facing civil unrest by summer for all his failed policies. Putin doesn't have to do anything.


----------



## HappyJoy

jknowgood said:


> You really think Russia has no nuclear weapons? If Russia does start a nuclear attack, you realize it's done? Every nuclear country will start, hope not. But why wouldn't they?


I think we should bend over and just take it. Cuz you know, nukes.


----------



## Rogue AI

HappyJoy said:


> I think we should bend over and just take it. Cuz you know, nukes.


Who is this 'we'? The US isn't at war and has no business getting into another Eurotrash squabble. We have our own problems and far bigger enemies to worry about.


----------



## Ame®icano

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...




Every time Biden runs his mouth, the White House have to clarify what he meant. 

It's almost like the White House is separate entity from Biden, and Biden has no say in anything on his own.

So who got power over Biden? 

*After Joe Biden Says Putin "Can't Remain In Power", White House Clarifies*


----------



## HenryBHough

And in Europe the world laughs at Xiden....









						Editorial: Joe Biden mangled his message by calling for Vladimir Putin to go
					

Editorial: The US president’s tour of Europe was marred by loose words




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Foolardi

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


  Oh! here we go agin' folks.Biden is back to his scummy authoritative best.
    Like the guy would have half a leg to stand on.We already have the affirmed
   acknowledgement by Robert Gates { Former Defense Secretary under Obama }
   "I think he has been wrong on nearly every major Foreign policy and
  national security issue the past 40 years ".


----------



## jknowgood

HappyJoy said:


> I think we should bend over and just take it. Cuz you know, nukes.


If Biden didn't give Putin his pipeline,  this wouldn't be happening.


----------



## Rogue AI

Ame®icano said:


> Every time Biden runs his mouth, the White House have to clarify what he meant.
> 
> It's almost like the White House is separate entity from Biden, and Biden has no say in anything on his own.
> 
> So who got power over Biden?
> 
> *After Joe Biden Says Putin "Can't Remain In Power", White House Clarifies*


Who has the authority to contradict the remarks? Biden clearly says one thing and some unelected hack tells us he said something else. How are we to believe that?


----------



## DudleySmith

The majority of Russians love Putin now; they get to rob and murder their neighbors en masse, so what is not to like for the average Russian drunk?


----------



## Ame®icano

Rogue AI said:


> Who has the authority to contradict the remarks? Biden clearly says one thing and some unelected hack tells us he said something else. How are we to believe that?


----------



## BackAgain

Don’t get me wrong. I’d like Putin out, too. Hell, I still hope some thoughtful Russian General assassinates Putin. But, I’m not the President of the United States of America.

I say Brandon’s statement (off script, as it was) was so obviously stupid, that the White House had to rush to walk it back.  Another example of how Brandon is too demented to be trusted In front of a microphone.

Are there ANY liberal members of our little internet political message board community with the integrity to admit that Brandon is a danger to all of us as long as he is President?

Not that removing him via the 25th Amendment is any bargain. I dread the days to come of Administration of Acting President Heels-Up Harris.


----------



## Doc7505

Ame®icano said:


> Every time Biden runs his mouth, the White House have to clarify what he meant.
> 
> It's almost like the White House is separate entity from Biden, and Biden has no say in anything on his own.
> 
> So who got power over Biden?
> 
> *After Joe Biden Says Putin "Can't Remain In Power", White House Clarifies*



It's obvious that someone puts the words in Joey Xi's mouth, telling him what to say, because every time he goes off script either Jen the Red or Jake Sullivan step in to try and correct his statement.


----------



## Rogue AI

Doc7505 said:


> It's obvious that someone puts the words in Joey Xi's mouth, telling him what to say, because every time he goes off script either Jen the Red or Jake Sullivan step in to try and correct his statement.


Sadly his statements are getting dangerous for everyone. Worse, liberals would rather watch the world burn than admit it.


----------



## Batcat

Leweman said:


> Now the white house is clarifying the comments he made today.  Apparently that’s not what he meant at all.  This guy is a disaster.  He needs to go before he makes things even worse.


Biden was trying to play the tough guy. He remembers how he supposedly handled Corn Pop at the pool. 

Putin has a long memory. He likely will go out of his way to embarrass Biden every chance he gets. Forget about Biden making any deals with Putin in the future. 

Biden is definitely a disaster. I just hope he doesn’t manage to start WWIII and end up with an exchange of nuclear weapons as I would prefer not to glow in the dark.


----------



## BS Filter

Mac1958 said:


> Holy crap.  Good stuff.
> 
> Nice to be Leader of the Free World again, after hiding like a four year old child for those four ugly orange years.


Four years of peace during the Trump administration.  You're a War monger.


----------



## BS Filter

Rogue AI said:


> Sadly his statements are getting dangerous for everyone. Worse, liberals would rather watch the world burn than admit it.


Remember when Trump talked tough to that fat guy in North Korea and Democrats crapped their drawers.


----------



## there4eyeM

Such a serious misstatement in such a serious context is highly inappropriate. It could have triggered drastic consequences. This could serve no useful purpose. On the contrary, is could serve to rally Russians to the cause of their president.
Not that the previous President was to be preferred. The duopoly is nothing if not efficient at providing inadequate candidates.


----------



## Ringo

Donald H said:


> *Eliminating* Putin is one of the most important challenges to America


And for this purpose, America can use, for example, ISIS, which it created, or the ukrainian nazis, whom it supports ... There are many terrorists in the world, why not use them, if the United States itself has embarked on the path of terrorism?


----------



## gipper

there4eyeM said:


> Such a serious misstatement in such a serious context is highly inappropriate. It could have triggered drastic consequences. This could serve no useful purpose. On the contrary, is could serve to rally Russians to the cause of their president.
> Not that the previous President was to be preferred. The duopoly is nothing if not efficient at providing inadequate candidates.


Unfortunately many Americans on the right and left are caught up in the war propaganda and hysteria, so they think this kind of harmful discourse by our president is appropriate.


----------



## Gracie

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


And men who shit their pants, fart in front of royalty, suffer dementia and steal elections should not remain in power either. Pot kettle black, Brandon.


----------



## SweetSue92

These idiot liberals will be glowing from radiation and still mumbling about how awful Trump was.

Happy, Biden voters?


----------



## Gracie

gipper said:


> Unfortunately many Americans on the right and left are caught up in the war propaganda and hysteria, so they think this kind of harmful discourse by our president is appropriate.


But...but...he isn't "mean tweeting" so its ok.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Right. Because expressing that someone should no longer be in power is an opinion, not an action.
> 
> Glad everyone's up to speed.


When The President of The United States says it, it's a direct threat.


----------



## badger2

POSPOTUS is a CIA puppet. One should expect no less than punk-ass arrogance inculcated by JoeXi's handlers.


----------



## there4eyeM

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Right. Because expressing that someone should no longer be in power is an opinion, not an action.
> 
> Glad everyone's up to speed.


Expressing an opinion in an interview or press conference is one thing. In the context it was made, it is unthinkably inept.


----------



## petro

We couldn't even change the government of Afghanistan, and after twenty years and over a trillion dollars we handed it back to very assholes we tried to remove, and Biden thinks were gonna get rid of Putin?

That's some delusional shit right there.


----------



## HappyJoy

jknowgood said:


> If Biden didn't give Putin his pipeline,  this wouldn't be happening.


Wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## HappyJoy

Rogue AI said:


> Who is this 'we'? The US isn't at war and has no business getting into another Eurotrash squabble. We have our own problems and far bigger enemies to worry about.


Exactly what Putin wants, a disinterested world. Hitler relied on that until after Poland.


----------



## HappyJoy

excalibur said:


> Nation-building! Afghanistan, Iraq, Russia!!!


Except it's not about nation building.


----------



## jknowgood

HappyJoy said:


> Wouldn't make a difference.


He wouldn't have the money to fund his invasion.


----------



## hjmick

Kondor3 said:


> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...



Which is why Blinken and others from the administration are busy walking back the President's words...


----------



## HappyJoy

jknowgood said:


> He wouldn't have the money to fund his invasion.



You make it sound like it was in operation. It wasn't.


----------



## Redfish

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hmm, sorry, just more cult chanting. In the real world, he leads the western alliance against your boy Putin. While your orange lard and master praises Putin.


LOL your stupidity is only exceeded by you biased partisan foolishness.  Biden used Ukraine's corruption to make his family rich.  He took and paid bribes.   He is a criminal.  Putin would never have invaded Trump if the coup of the USA in 2020 had not occurred.


----------



## gipper

badger2 said:


> POSPOTUS is a CIA puppet. One should expect no less than punk-ass arrogance inculcated by JoeXi's handlers.


Every potus is a CIA puppet.


----------



## gipper

HappyJoy said:


> Exactly what Putin wants, a disinterested world. Hitler relied on that until after Poland.


Are you comparing Putin to Hitler?


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> Except it's not about nation building.


right, its about losing american young people fighting for a country that doesn't mean diddly shit to us.  Did we learn nothing from Vietnam and Afghanistan?


----------



## Redfish

gipper said:


> Every potus is a CIA puppet.


some more than others,  Trump refused to be their puppet, that's why they had to remove him by cheating on the 2020 election.


----------



## Oddball

Sandy Shanks said:


> Once again, in an attempt to create excitement, the media is trying to make a mountain out of a mole hill.
> 
> Our President goes in for plain talk. He speaks the truth, often stating the obvious such as declaring Putin a war criminal. That is refreshing and should be encouraged. There should be more of that from politicians, but that will never happen.
> 
> So, what does the media do when our President speaks the truth? They create a scenario where our lives are being threatened, in this case a nuclear war or World War III.
> 
> The _Times_ explains, "President Biden delivered a forceful denunciation of Vladimir V. Putin’s invasion of Ukraine on Saturday, declaring “for God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,” as he cast the war as the latest front in a decades-long battle between the forces of democracy and oppression."
> 
> Immediately, there was an uproar on the front page. "Is the United States calling for regime change in Russia? Does this mean there will be a conflict between American and Russian forces?"
> 
> Of course, the White House had to jump in, making matters worse, “The President’s point was that Putin cannot be allowed to exercise power over his neighbors or the region,” a White House official told reporters. “He was not discussing Putin’s power in Russia, or regime change.”
> 
> The media made hay with that one, often making our President look like an idiot when all he did was speak the truth. What Putin is doing is a war against humanity. He should not be in charge. That White House official should have kept his mouth shut.
> 
> But who can remove Putin from power? The U.S.? Of course not. NATO? That would start World War III.
> 
> Now we get to the crux of the matter.
> 
> For the past month it has been made quite clear to every American that President Biden, as our Commander-in-Chief, has absolutely no intention of using Americans in this conflict. Biden is not about to send the 82nd Airborne into Moscow in an assault on the Kremlin to make a regime change. That is ludicrous, and the media knows it.
> 
> Our President knows that the only people who can remove Putin from power are the Russian people, the Russian oligarchs, and the Russian military as they note what is happening to their regiments and the mighty Russian army.
> 
> *President Biden was speaking to the Russians, concerning the Russian leader and the harm he is doing to Russia.*
> 
> Will the media every say that? Hell no, it takes all the fun out of it.


People like you are more insane and dangerous than the Bushbots.


----------



## KoolKolt

I dunno that that is a smart move to make. Putin had always been paranoid that the world powers wanted him out of power. Now they just confirmed it. I’m sure it won’t help anything.


----------



## petro

The Spin Doctors are live on Sunday morning news shows singing about how ole Joe really didn't mean that.


----------



## badger2

BackAgain said:


> Don’t get me wrong. I’d like Putin out, too. Hell, I still hope some thoughtful Russian General assassinates Putin. But, I’m not the President of the United States of America.
> 
> I say Brandon’s statement (off script, as it was) was so obviously stupid, that the White House had to rush to walk it back.  Another example of how Brandon is too demented to be trusted In front of a microphone.
> 
> Are there ANY liberal members of our little internet political message board community with the integrity to admit that Brandon is a danger to all of us as long as he is President?
> 
> Not that removing him via the 25th Amendment is any bargain. I dread the days to come of Administration of Acting President Heels-Up Harris.


How do you like the Ukraine imitation the effeminates of the CIA have imposed on Americans? Sleep-up Kameltoe swore in the CIA trollop, Avril Haines. Haines was instrumental in legislation that can target Americans with assassination drones on American soil. (Kennedy, The Real Anthony Fauci).


----------



## Catman51

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


And all of this is why the Whitehouse immediately scrambled to walk back the morons' statements on the subject.


----------



## Kondor3

gipper said:


> Are you comparing Putin to Hitler?


Is there not a comparison just begging to be made here?


----------



## badger2

Haines wasn't really "mean tweeting" either. Just funning around a little.


----------



## Dalia

JGalt said:


> Of course. We went through four years of Russia not knowing what Trump would do, and that made us safe.
> 
> Now we have a President who doesn't have a clue what Russia will do next, which is not a good thing.
> 
> It's no wonder the Democrats are so desperate.


In my opinion even with your no good-for-nothing Biden Putin is pretty scare of the United States.
On the other hand, it does not care about Europe, which is very weak to defend itself, perhaps apart from my country, France.


----------



## JGalt

Dalia said:


> In my opinion even with your no good-for-nothing Biden Putin is pretty scare of the United States.
> On the other hand, it does not care about Europe, which is very weak to defend itself, perhaps apart from my country, France.



Putin knows that the last thing he would want to do is attack a NATO country. They would immediately respond in unison and all hell would break loose in Russia.


----------



## Dalia

Texas Minded said:


> He is scaring me a lot recently... saying something that reckless (does not matter if it's true or not) and telling US troops in Poland that they will be getting to know the Ukrainian people soon.


Another mistake on his part? it seemed lost, it is not possible that you are being governed by a senile person like that in such a critical and historical moment.


----------



## Dalia

JGalt said:


> Putin knows that the last thing he would want to do is attack a NATO country. They would immediately respond in unison and all hell would break loose in Russia.


Yes, Biden and Macron also talks about the famous red line not to cross but at the same time if Putin crossed it we are all screwed.
It seems that it is Putin who has our destiny in his hands in some way.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, that's what the cult tries to say, while everyone else in the world is embarrassed by them.


You have talked to "everyone else in the world" and speak for them?  About as likely as Biden having full mental capacities.


----------



## HappyJoy

gipper said:


> Are you comparing Putin to Hitler?



I'm saying we learned the lessons of leaving an authoritarian figure to his own devices as he violently attempts to absorb his neighbors.


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> right, its about losing american young people fighting for a country that doesn't mean diddly shit to us.  Did we learn nothing from Vietnam and Afghanistan?



Not sure if you noticed, we're not fighting in Ukraine.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> I'm saying we learned the lessons of leaving an authoritarian figure to his own devices as he violently attempts to absorb his neighbors.


he is trying to reconstitute the USSR,  so what?  the world lived with the USSR for decades.   the spin off corrupt countries like Ukraine are more of a danger to world peace.


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> he is trying to reconstitute the USSR,  so what?  the world lived with the USSR for decades.   the spin off corrupt countries like Ukraine are more of a danger to world peace.



Ukraine is a danger to no one including Russia, are you insane?


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> Not sure if you noticed, we're not fighting in Ukraine.


not yet, but if senile Joe continues threatening they will be.   WW3 if only a senile statement away.  The entire Biden administration is a danger to planet earth.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> Ukraine is a danger to no one including Russia, are you insane?


exactly what I said, we agree.  except that unstable corrupt countries who are bribing US officials (the Hunter Biden payments were bribes).   are always a danger.


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> not yet, but if senile Joe continues threatening they will be.   WW3 if only a senile statement away.  The entire Biden administration is a danger to planet earth.


The only way we'll be in Ukraine is if Russia chooses to attack a NATO country and if he does we do and should go to war.

I get it, you don't like NATO, but your an un-American putz who doesn't understand the danger that the USSR was.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> The only way we'll be in Ukraine is if Russia chooses to attack a NATO country and if he does we do and should go to war.
> 
> I get it, you don't like NATO, but your an un-American putz who doesn't understand the danger that the USSR was.


NATO Is a good organization for peace,   especially since Trump got the members to pay their fair share.   What exact danger did the USSR pose?  more than China?   USSR could barely feed its people, it was a paper tiger,  exactly what we are becoming under senile Joe and the woke idiots.


----------



## gipper

Redfish said:


> some more than others,  Trump refused to be their puppet, that's why they had to remove him by cheating on the 2020 election.


I think this is a common misconception held by his supporters. He talked a good game, but did nothing.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, poor little cultist reaches the ceiling of his intellectual capabilities. ^^


Not a long reach for those like you.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> Ukraine is a danger to no one including Russia, are you insane?


A country that is bribing the leaders of other countries is a danger to everyone.  are YOU insane?


----------



## Redfish

gipper said:


> I think this is a common misconception held by his supporters. He talked a good game, but did nothing.


did nothing

1. got NATO members to pay their fair share
2. record low unemployment rates
3, USA energy independent
4. no new wars
5. low gas prices
6. rising stock market
7. companies expanding in the USA
8. ventilators and PPE in record time
9. vaccines in record time
10. US respected in the world
11.  Exposed DC and media corruption (the reason for the 2020 election coup)


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> NATO Is a good organization for peace,   especially since Trump got the members to pay their fair share.   What exact danger did the USSR pose?  more than China?   USSR could barely feed its people, it was a paper tiger,  exactly what we are becoming under senile Joe and the woke idiots.



For starters the member states were already increasing their defense spending before Trump.

What danger did the USSR pose? Atrocities in the millions, Cuban missile crisis, a threat to any democratic country in or around their borders....wait, that's still true. Nukes...wait, that's still true. 

The USSR has never had the success the United States has and we did that mostly  (though not entirely and there are some dark moments in our own history) by spreading democracy. In other parts of the globe we weren't that effective but in Europe, we have been. We don't go to war with each other like Russia does to it's neighbors, we are an equal partner, not some domineering authoritarian nightmare just itching to break out of it's borders


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> Not a long reach for those like you.


To your ceiling? That is true.


----------



## Mac1958

HappyJoy said:


> I'm saying we learned the lessons of leaving an authoritarian figure to his own devices as he violently attempts to absorb his neighbors.


There were many at the time who thought Reagan's "Mr. Gorbachev, tear down this wall" line was going too far.  His own people were against it.

Sometimes a strong and sober comment turns out to be a positive.  I guess we'll see.


----------



## gipper

HappyJoy said:


> I'm saying we learned the lessons of leaving an authoritarian figure to his own devices as he violently attempts to absorb his neighbors.


This too is a common misconception held by many Americans. They think another Hitler lives in every dictator. There is no historical evidence to prove this, but the MIC and the government/media complex continues to promote it to their benefit.


----------



## HappyJoy

Mac1958 said:


> There were many at the time who thought Reagan's "Mr. Gorbachev, tear down this wall" line was going too far.  His own people were against it.
> 
> Sometimes a strong and sober comment turns out to be a positive.


While I think Reagan gets too much credit for the breakdown of the USSR, I do think he played his role in his time very well against the Soviets. However that was building for a long time before Reagan.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> For starters the member states were already increasing their defense spending before Trump.
> 
> What danger did the USSR pose? Atrocities in the millions, Cuban missile crisis, a threat to any democratic country in or around their borders....wait, that's still true. Nukes...wait, that's still true.
> 
> The USSR has never had the success the United States has and we did that mostly  (though not entirely and there are some dark moments in our own history) by spreading democracy. In other parts of the globe we weren't that effective but in Europe, we have been. We don't go to war with each other like Russia does to it's neighbors, we are an equal partner, not some domineering authoritarian nightmare just itching to break out of it's borders


you are a typical libtardian.  you think we should police the world because we are simply better than they are.   As to atrocities,  WTF did we do in vietnam?  afghanistan?   Atrocities happen when people go to war.  I am not a Putin fan, but his future is up to the Russian people, not us.   Unless you sanction covert killing of foreign leaders.   Do you?


----------



## Redfish

gipper said:


> This too is a common misconception held by many Americans. They think another Hitler lives in every dictator. There is no historical evidence to prove this, but the MIC and the government/media complex continues to promote it to their benefit.


on that, we agree


----------



## HappyJoy

gipper said:


> This too is a common misconception held by many Americans. They think another Hitler lives in every dictator. There is no historical evidence to prove this, but the MIC and the government/media complex continues to promote it to their benefit.


No, I don't think Saddam Hussein was like Hitler, nor the twerp in North Korea or any of the Ayatollahs in Iran. Or the corrupt puppets in many of the former Soviet states like the douche in Belarus.

Putin though, is attempting to rebuild an empire he feels was stolen from Russia. Germany started out with a shit load of grievances as well.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> While I think Reagan gets too much credit for the breakdown of the USSR, I do think he played his role in his time very well against the Soviets. However that was building for a long time before Reagan.


Biden is not Reagan, not even close.    Reagan was not senile when he said that,  Biden's senile ramblings cannot be compared in any way to Reagan.


----------



## badger2

Ukraine has been a danger at least since 2014 when it became an illegal state. It's a drug trafficking hub, though after Putin's drug bust, the Albanian mafia may have to use alternate routes to get stuff to London. This is what you get after 70 years of CIA involvement, as we have seen (McCoy, The Politics of Heroin), CIA's collusion in the global drug trade helps to turn Ukraine to shit, Zelenskiy himself a cocaine addict.

McCoy: Ukraine War May Birth New World Order




__





						Alfred McCoy: Ukraine War May Birth New World Order |  History News         Network
					






					hnn.us
				



'...." And so, in effect, what that meeting failed to accomplish was it simply failed to break this emerging alliance between China and Russia, which is literally shaking the current world order." '


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> No, I don't think Saddam Hussein was like Hitler, nor the twerp in North Korea or any of the Ayatollahs in Iran. Or the corrupt puppets in many of the former Soviet states like the douche in Belarus.
> 
> Putin though, is attempting to rebuild an empire he feels was stolen from Russia. Germany started out with a shit load of grievances as well.


Unless he attacks a NATO country its none of our fricken business.   let the world do its thing while we take car of our own country.   WE ARE NOT THE WORLD'S POLICE FORCE.


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> Biden is not Reagan, not even close.    Reagan was not senile when he said that,  Biden's senile ramblings cannot be compared in any way to Reagan.



I'm sure that whole Alzheimer's thing didn't start to happen until the day after Bush I took over. 

We don't need a Reagan right now though he would have been head and shoulders better than TFG.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> I'm sure that whole Alzheimer's thing didn't start to happen until the day after Bush I took over.
> 
> We don't need a Reagan right now though he would have been head and shoulders better than TFG.


actually Nancy Reagan was running the country during his last term.  and doing a pretty good job.   you libs hate Trump because he exposed your hypocrisy and failed ideology.  He made you look like the idiots that you are.     Are you on board with AOC for president????????????????


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> actually Nancy Reagan was running the country during his last term.  and doing a pretty good job.



Jesus Christ. The complete hypocrisy and you don't even see it.



Redfish said:


> you libs hate Trump because he exposed your hypocrisy and failed ideology.  He made you look like the idiots that you are.     Are you on board with AOC for president????????????????




Actually he lost an election because he kind of sucked and he never had even close to a majority of the population vote for him. End of story.


----------



## Meister

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


Oh brother, you war mongers are in the corner and crying big time by this point.

At the conclusion of his speech in Warsaw on Saturday, *Biden said Russian President Vladimir Putin "cannot remain in power" *after his country's invasion of Ukraine and continued attacks.

"We will have a different future—a brighter future rooted in democracy and principle; hope and light, decency and dignity; of freedom of possibilities," Biden told about 1,000 people, which included some Ukrainian refugees.* "For God's sake, this man cannot remain in power."


The White House issued a statement that declared Biden's remark was not part of the prepared speech, and that there was no call for a regime change in Moscow.*

Just move along folks, nothing to see here....nothing at all.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> Jesus Christ. The complete hypocrisy and you don't even see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he lost an election because he kind of sucked and he never had even close to a majority of the population vote for him. End of story.


So when one candidate consistently gets 50,000 people to a rally and the other candidate is lucky to get 200,  the first doesn't have a majority?   the 2020 election was a successful coup of the US government, whine about Trump all you want, but you cannot change that FACT.   You libs cheated and won this round, but the fight is long from being over.


----------



## Redfish

Meister said:


> Oh brother, you war mongers are in the corner and crying big time by this point.
> 
> At the conclusion of his speech in Warsaw on Saturday, *Biden said Russian President Vladimir Putin "cannot remain in power" *after his country's invasion of Ukraine and continued attacks.
> 
> "We will have a different future—a brighter future rooted in democracy and principle; hope and light, decency and dignity; of freedom of possibilities," Biden told about 1,000 people, which included some Ukrainian refugees.* "For God's sake, this man cannot remain in power."
> 
> 
> The White House issued a statement that declared Biden's remark was not part of the prepared speech, and that there was no call for a regime change in Moscow.*
> 
> Just move along folks, nothing to see here....nothing at all.


so is senile Joe going to order a CIA hit on Putin?   His future is up to the Russian people, not senile Joe and the SFO ho


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> So when one candidate consistently gets 50,000 people to a rally and the other candidate is lucky to get 200,



In the middle of a pandemic where one side took it seriously and the other didn't. I don't give a shit about rallies.

The Grateful Dead had loads and loads of crowds at their concerts. They only managed a single hit #1 hit in their entire career. Must be a conspiracy.
_(Edit: Oops, my bad the Grateful Dead never had a #1 hit)_



Redfish said:


> the first doesn't have a majority?



He doesn't, he never did, I don't think he ever will.



Redfish said:


> the 2020 election was a successful coup of the US government, whine about Trump all you want, but you cannot change that FACT.   You libs cheated and won this round, but the fight is long from being over.


You didn't post a fact.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> Jesus Christ. The complete hypocrisy and you don't even see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he lost an election because he kind of sucked and he never had even close to a majority of the population vote for him. End of story.


there is no hypocrisy in stating the truth about Reagan's last year in office.   The hypocrisy is downing Reagan and supporting Biden.


----------



## Meister

Redfish said:


> so is senile Joe going to order a CIA hit on Putin?   His future is up to the Russian people, not senile Joe and the SFO ho


If Joe does order a hit on Putin, I am sure that he will relay that message to Putin with the day, time, and place for it.   
Yes, Brandon is that kind of an idiot.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> In the middle of a pandemic where one side took it seriously and the other didn't. I don't give a shit about rallies.
> 
> The Greatful Dead had loads and loads of crowds at their concerts. They only managed a single hit #1 hit in their entire career. Must be a conspiracy.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't, he never did, I don't think he ever will.
> 
> 
> You didn't post a fact.


everything I said was fact, sorry to hurt your feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelings


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> there is no hypocrisy in stating the truth about Reagan's last year in office.   The hypocrisy is downing Reagan and supporting Biden.


Last year or last term? Can you at least attempt to be consistent?


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> Last year or last term? Can you at least attempt to be consistent?


year, if I said term I misspoke


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

I vote the entire DNC be shipped over to the Kremlin, so they can tell this to Putin, face to face!

Let's see how long before they ALL shit their pants!!!


----------



## Meister

Redfish said:


> there is no hypocrisy in stating the truth about Reagan's last year in office.   The hypocrisy is downing Reagan and supporting Biden.


Reagan had the right people on his team, Brandon has a lot of woke misfits on his team.
idiot


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> year, if I said term I misspoke


You did. Anyway the Iran-Contra scandal that Reagan conveniently forgot about happened during much of his last term so maybe you were thinking of that. 

Anyway, still pretty hypocritical.


----------



## Dadoalex

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


WRONG

The US, Democrat and Republican has been pulling this crap since the 1800s

We ignore our own traditions to force other countries to install US friendly regimes and 

*IT NEVER ENDS WELL*


The Russian people must decide who governs and how.
Just as the Ukraine people must...

What would your response be if some foreign leader declared that the POTUS, Congress, and SCOTUS cannot remain in power?


----------



## bodecea

B. Kidd said:


> Actually, Joey cannot remain in power!


In this country, despite the trump trash desire to crown the fat former guy forever, our Presidents don't remain in power.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> You did. Anyway the Iran-Contra scandal that Reagan conveniently forgot about happened during much of his last term so maybe you were thinking of that.
> 
> Anyway, still pretty hypocritical.


you keep saying its hypocrisy to state the truth about Reagan's last year,  how is the truth hypocritical?   Who is really running the Biden white house?  Jill?   Do we have a right to know?


----------



## Meister

bodecea said:


> In this country, despite the trump trash desire to crown the fat former guy forever, our Presidents don't remain in power.


Wait....what????? 
oh brother, I think we need a link or two to back up your wild delusional accusations


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> you keep saying its hypocrisy to state the truth about Reagan's last year,  how is the truth hypocritical?   Who is really running the Biden white house?  Jill?   Do we have a right to know?


Actually Biden is running the Biden Whitehouse. Where as you are all gung-ho for soft meloned Reagan.


----------



## HappyJoy

Meister said:


> Wait....what?????
> oh brother, I think we need a link or two to back up your wild delusional accusations



_"He's now president for life. President for life. No, he's great," Trump said. "And look, he was able to do that. I think it's great. Maybe we'll have to give that a shot some day."_

Yikes, about as un-American as one can get.


----------



## Meister

HappyJoy said:


> Actually Biden is running the Biden Whitehouse. Where as you are all gung-ho for soft meloned Reagan.


Sure he is, how else could this person get a job


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> Actually Biden is running the Biden Whitehouse. Where as you are all gung-ho for soft meloned Reagan.


sorry, but Joe is too senile to be running things,  he can't even read accurately from a teleprompter.   then every weekend he has to go home to Delaware and get his meds and blood infusions.   The poor old guy is a disgrace and embarrassment to himself and the country.   But idiots like you and most of the media continue to prop him up.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> _"He's now president for life. President for life. No, he's great," Trump said. "And look, he was able to do that. I think it's great. Maybe we'll have to give that a shot some day."_
> 
> Yikes, about as un-American as one can get.


Why would good relations with Russia be bad for the USA?   its a serious question.  Why do you libs want unending wars?  another serious question.


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> sorry, but Joe is too senile to be running things,  he can't even read accurately from a teleprompter.   then every weekend he has to go home to Delaware and get his meds and blood infusions.   The poor old guy is a disgrace and embarrassment to himself and the country.   But idiots like you and most of the media continue to prop him up.


I'm not interested in your opinions.


----------



## HappyJoy

Meister said:


> Sure he is, how else could this person get a job



Sam Brinton is an extremely qualified nuclear engineer. Why do I care if they scare you, douche?


----------



## Ringo




----------



## HappyJoy

Ringo said:


>


That guy has been wrong about the war from day one.


----------



## Meister

HappyJoy said:


> Sam Brinton is an extremely qualified nuclear engineer. Why do I care if they scare you, douche?


Optics, dear, optics.  The world is watching what the looney administration does. 
He/she is not the only "extremely qualified nuclear engineer" in the US.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

HappyJoy said:


> How is it that a political ideology goes from worshipping Reagan to rooting for Putin?



It’s very simple. 60 years of the slow creeping disease of leftism has produced an entire class of drones that only think, do, believe and say what they’re told. The latest Repubs love Putin is just an extension of Russia Russia Russia that you were told to think, believe and say.


----------



## KoolKolt

Meister said:


> Optics, dear, optics.  The world is watching what the looney administration does.
> He/she is not the only "extremely qualified nuclear engineer" in the US.


Spot on. But that individual is a HE. Not a they or a she.




An alternative arrangement works best for Sam and Pup Nubi.

“Pup and I have what I feel is one of the most ideally perfect connections between our personal and kink life,” Sam says. “Both of us have other partners, so we come into this space, and then we come out of it, knowing the boundaries of where your kink and non-kink relationships begin and end.”

Of course, even among partners, two individuals will approach sex from different perspectives. Sam needs to mentally distance his sexual activity from the pup scene, but for Nubi, it’s easier to stay in character.

“I actually have trouble when we transition from pup play to having sex,” Sam explains. “Like, ‘No, I can’t have you whimper like that when we’re having sex,’ because I don’t want to mix that world. It’s interesting, because he doesn’t have to come out of pup mode to have me f*ck him. I personally have to bring him out of pup perception for me. But then I’m still treating him as a submissive to me.”

“I get self-conscious very easily,” says Nubi. “So being in pup headspace in the bedroom keeps me very focused on exactly what’s in front of me, so it sort of serves a function in that respect.”


----------



## beagle9

Stormy Daniels said:


>


Came to hang out with the little people eh ? Oh wait you're a little people like us now.. lol


----------



## gipper

Kondor3 said:


> Is there not a comparison just begging to be made here?


No there isn’t.


----------



## Ame®icano

HappyJoy said:


> That guy has been wrong about the war from day one.


What he has ben wrong about, exactly?


----------



## HappyJoy

Meister said:


> Optics, dear, optics.  The world is watching what the looney administration does.
> He/she is not the only "extremely qualified nuclear engineer" in the US.



So you want to discriminate against them? Now you're worried about what the world thanks? That is so laughable.






Nobody gives two shits about your personal hang ups. You're more of a joke than usual today.


----------



## HappyJoy

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> It’s very simple. 60 years of the slow creeping disease of leftism has produced an entire class of drones that only think, do, believe and say what they’re told. The latest Repubs love Putin is just an extension of Russia Russia Russia that you were told to think, believe and say.



You guys just need a daddy, admit it.


----------



## HappyJoy

Ame®icano said:


> What he has ben wrong about, exactly?


Russia winning the war.


----------



## Delldude

HappyJoy said:


> Half the board prefers Putin over our own president.


 At least you know who's stabbing you in the back with Putin.


----------



## Delldude

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...



Joe Biden accidentally starts a nuclear war.


----------



## Ame®icano

HappyJoy said:


> Russia winning the war.



When did he claimed that? As far I know he has been explaining the causes for this war. 

You lefties are so quick to label everyone who is not agreeing with Biden and Democrats as traitor. Does that mean you were all traitors while Trump was president?


----------



## Stann

HappyJoy said:


> Half the board prefers Putin over our own president.


Which means half the board are extremists.


----------



## Stann

JGalt said:


> He ended the speech with an ominous "and may God protect our troops."
> 
> What did that mean?


Remember what Putin said, that's more important. He wanted most of Eastern European countries disbarred from NATO. That way he could attack them and take them over without any threat from NATO. Putin is a psychopath and he has big plans for his new Soviet Union.


----------



## Meister

HappyJoy said:


> So you want to discriminate against them? Now you're worried about what the world thanks? That is so laughable.
> 
> View attachment 621968
> 
> Nobody gives two shits about your personal hang ups. You're more of a joke than usual today.


There are a lot of places he could work, and it would be no concern for me.  But,
not when he represents our country to the world.

And your graph means nothing but a popularity contest....meaningless.
Surprised you even used it.


----------



## Ringo

Stann said:


> . He wanted most of Eastern European countries disbarred from NATO. That way he could attack them and take them over without any threat from NATO.


Take them over?! You are really have no clue...


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

HappyJoy said:


> You guys just need a daddy, admit it.



You’re daddy is the government.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

HappyJoy said:


> Half the board prefers Putin over our own president.


Anything is preferable to our senile pretend leader.


----------



## Penelope

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


He didn't actually say that, he said "Cannot remain in power" it doesn't mean the US should do regime change, thats something the republicans do.

Jennings said, he said whats in our hearts.


----------



## Penelope

HappyJoy said:


> Half the board prefers Putin over our own president.


and we know what half.


----------



## Penelope

JGalt said:


> Are you and your family ready to die in a Nuclear war?
> 
> Biden is no Reagan here, do you realize that?


You mean he didn't do the Contra-Affair?


----------



## Penelope

JGalt said:


> Are you and your family ready to die in a Nuclear war?
> 
> Biden is no Reagan here, do you realize that?


reagan was one of the worst potus.


----------



## Penelope

B. Kidd said:


> Actually, Joey cannot remain in power!


Actually Biden was elected and he will fill out his term, god willing.


----------



## Ame®icano

HappyJoy said:


> So you want to discriminate against them? Now you're worried about what the world thanks? That is so laughable.
> 
> View attachment 621968
> 
> Nobody gives two shits about your personal hang ups. You're more of a joke than usual today.



Socialists prefers a socialist, don't you think?


----------



## JGalt

Penelope said:


> reagan was one of the worst potus.



Worst for you, which means best for me.


----------



## Stann

HappyJoy said:


> So you want to discriminate against them? Now you're worried about what the world thanks? That is so laughable.
> 
> View attachment 621968
> 
> Nobody gives two shits about your personal hang ups. You're more of a joke than usual today.


I hope you realize by now you are dealing with some Russian plants. Not all of them but some of them are Russians on here trying to spread their misinformation.


----------



## JGalt

Penelope said:


> You mean he didn't do the Contra-Affair?



You want dead Russian commies in Ukraine, but didn't want dead commies in Central America?

You're all over the place, just like your brain-damaged "president."


----------



## beagle9

Ame®icano said:


> When did he claimed that? As far I know he has been explaining the causes for this war.
> 
> You lefties are so quick to label everyone who is not agreeing with Biden and Democrats as traitor. Does that mean you were all traitors while Trump was president?


Heck yes it does..


----------



## Stann

Ringo said:


> Take them over?! You are really have no clue...


However this is going to play out, it's all on putin. His delusional paranoia about NATO drove him into this present psychotic episode. The world would already be in cinders if our psycho trump was still a president. We're all going to be lucky if we still don't avoid that fake.


----------



## JGalt

Stann said:


> Remember what Putin said, that's more important. He wanted most of Eastern European countries disbarred from NATO. That way he could attack them and take them over without any threat from NATO. Putin is a psychopath and he has big plans for his new Soviet Union.



That offers no explanation why Biden said "and may God protect our troops."

"Protect" them from what? The crappy pizza they had to eat while he was visiting them in Poland? Biden's pizza farts? Protect them from having to listen to him mumble incoherently?

Russia isn't going to fuck with any NATO county, the results would be immediate and devastating. Conversely, NATO's charter won't allow them to deploy into a country that isn't a member. Biden has made several references the last few days which indicated we're either sending troops into Ukraine, or they've already performed missions there.

Otherwise why would he say "and may God protect our troops"?

​


----------



## Delldude

Penelope said:


> He didn't actually say that, he said "Cannot remain in power" it doesn't mean the US should do regime change, thats something the republicans do.
> 
> Jennings said, he said whats in our hearts.



Yeah and he freaked out most of our 'friends' at the same time.


----------



## Delldude

Penelope said:


> reagan was one of the worst potus.


He didn't have to chat to win.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> To your ceiling? That is true.


Read your own statement and admit to the truth that it applies to your lying ass.


----------



## Ame®icano

Stann said:


> However this is going to play out, it's all on putin. His delusional paranoia about NATO drove him into this present psychotic episode. The world would already be in cinders if our psycho trump was still a president. We're all going to be lucky if we still don't avoid that fake.



You were probably not even in your dad's ten year plan, when the USA was being paranoid about Cuban missile crisis. Do you know how the US reacted on missiles placed in Cuba?

But sure, Putin is paranoid because NATO did not respected the agreement signed back in 90's. You're not just adolescent, you're dumb as a rock.


----------



## beagle9

JGalt said:


> Worst for you, which means best for me.


And that's about it.... Depending on the group or cult wanting what they want out of the leadership in every election cycle, does then determine the blind loyalty to that leadership regardless of the flaws and bad policies the specific leadership either creates, it back's or it promotes.

Now when looking at it all from a Christian perspective, we understand that there is only one right and one wrong in everything we deal with in the world, and when a president engages in more wrong then right, then Houston we have a serious problem on our hands.

Keep your eyes on the ball, because it will hopefully end up back in winning hand's before all is said and done. Hopefully!!!

Biden has jumped the shark, and his recklessness is causing a huge amount of grief in the world now. It's a bad situation. I'm not letting Putin off the hook for waging war in Ukraine, and him having to kill people to get a political outcome for Russia, but it will be interesting to see how it all shake's out in the end. Otherwise who was right and who was wrong in causing all of this mess going on today ?

Praying for the people of Ukraine and for the anti-war people of Russia, otherwise praying that the war will end as fast as it can (ASAP). Don't like to see poor people going through hell like that whether physically or mentally because of heated leadership Ego's going at it.


----------



## beagle9

Ame®icano said:


> You were probably not even in your dad's ten year plan, when the USA was being paranoid about Cuban missile crisis. Do you know how the US reacted on missiles placed in Cuba?
> 
> But sure, Putin is paranoid because NATO did not respected the agreement signed back in 90's. You're not just adolescent, you're dumb as a rock.
> 
> View attachment 621987


History is history..


----------



## Ame®icano

beagle9 said:


> History is history..



If we can't hold our part of agreement, how can we be trusted in the future?


----------



## Delldude

Ame®icano said:


> You were probably not even in your dad's ten year plan, when the USA was being paranoid about Cuban missile crisis. Do you know how the US reacted on missiles placed in Cuba?
> 
> But sure, Putin is paranoid because NATO did not respected the agreement signed back in 90's. You're not just adolescent, you're dumb as a rock.
> 
> View attachment 621987


That missile crisis was funny in one sense. All the hoopla by the Kennedy admin.......later on reading the fine print.....we had Jupiter C's in Turkey.


----------



## gipper

Redfish said:


> did nothing
> 
> 1. got NATO members to pay their fair share
> 2. record low unemployment rates
> 3, USA energy independent
> 4. no new wars
> 5. low gas prices
> 6. rising stock market
> 7. companies expanding in the USA
> 8. ventilators and PPE in record time
> 9. vaccines in record time
> 10. US respected in the world
> 11.  Exposed DC and media corruption (the reason for the 2020 election coup)


Okay I’ll grant you he did some good things but my response was specific to war and imperialism, which this thread is about. He did nothing to limit the war machine, to curtail the intelligence agencies, he expanded sanctions on several nations, tried a coup in Venezuela, killed an Iranian general in cold blood that by dumb luck didn’t result in WWIII.  He should have eliminated NATO.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> I'm not interested in your opinions.


those are facts not opinions


----------



## Mac1958

Stann said:


> I hope you realize by now you are dealing with some Russian plants. Not all of them but some of them are Russians on here trying to spread their misinformation.


They do get awfully emotional when Putin is threatened, don't they?


----------



## Redfish

gipper said:


> Okay I’ll grant you he did some good things but my response was specific to war and imperialism, which this thread is about. He did nothing to limit the war machine, to curtail the intelligence agencies, he expanded sanctions on several nations, tried a coup in Venezuela, killed an Iranian general in cold blood that by dumb luck didn’t result in WWIII.  He should have eliminated NATO.


your opinions and you are free to state them.   I however, deal in facts.  Trump did hit a couple of terrorists who had been killing americans and others,  I think that was good for the world.   Eliminate NATO????   How exactly would that work?   Limit our "war machine"?   Why? so we can not defend ourselves?


----------



## Redfish

Mac1958 said:


> They do get awfully emotional when Putin is threatened, don't they?


Putin needs to go, but at the hands of the Russian people, not us.


----------



## Mac1958

Redfish said:


> Putin needs to go, but at the hands of the Russian people, not us.


And Biden didn't say anything different.  So, agree with him.


----------



## Leweman

Mac1958 said:


> They do get awfully emotional when Putin is threatened, don't they?


Hilarious.   Libs say "Putin" and think somehow they are helping Biden.  Pretty embarrassing for them.


----------



## Ame®icano

Redfish said:


> Putin needs to go, but at the hands of the Russian people, not us.



Like Gaddafi in Libya and Assad in Syria?


----------



## Mac1958

Leweman said:


> Hilarious.   Libs say "Putin" and think somehow they are helping Biden.  Pretty embarrassing for them.


There's one now.


----------



## Leweman

Mac1958 said:


> And Biden didn't say anything different.  So, agree with him.


What's Biden going to do about China?


----------



## Redfish

Mac1958 said:


> And Biden didn't say anything different.  So, agree with him.


the problem is that senile joe READ those words, he did not SAY them on his own. and even so, the WH spokespeople had to clarify his spoken words.  Face it, Biden is a senile cognitive mess


----------



## Mac1958

Leweman said:


> What's Biden going to do about China?


I have no idea.  And the fact that you so abruptly and clumsily tried to change the subject pleases me.


----------



## Mac1958

Redfish said:


> the problem is that senile joe READ those words, he did not SAY them on his own. and even so, the WH spokespeople had to clarify his spoken words.  Face it, Biden is a senile cognitive mess


Yeah, I didn't think so.


----------



## Redfish

Ame®icano said:


> Like Gaddafi in Libya and Assad in Syria?


Ask Obama and Bush..  not me.


----------



## Leweman

Mac1958 said:


> There's one now.


It's like if I said "Pedophile"  when referring to Biden or his son.  I would be accurate, however.


----------



## Mac1958

Leweman said:


> It's like if I said "Pedophile"  when referring to Biden or his son.  I would be accurate, however.


Oh, okay Q.


----------



## Redfish

Mac1958 said:


> Yeah, I didn't think so.


Ok, lets clarify.  I agree with what Bidens handlers told him to say.   i.e. that Putin needs to go at the hands of the Russian people.   But the truth is that if he goes it will probably be in a military coup.


----------



## Doc7505

Mac1958 said:


> And Biden didn't say anything different.  So, agree with him.




~~~~~~
Biden Ends Warsaw Speech on Ukraine With Call for Regime Change in Russia (UPDATE: White House Official Tries to Clean Up for Biden)​








						Biden Ends Warsaw Speech on Ukraine With Call for Regime Change in Russia (UPDATE: White House Official Tries to Clean Up for Biden)
					

Joe Biden gave what the White House billed as a “major address” Saturday evening in Warsaw, Poland, invoking the words of Cold War icon Polish Pope John Paull II several times, saying, “Be not afraid.” Biden’s speech was intended to reassure Poland and other NATO allies of the United States’...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				



**********​








						The Gateway Pundit
					

Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				



**********​








						The Gateway Pundit
					

Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Leweman

Mac1958 said:


> I have no idea.  And the fact that you so abruptly and clumsily tried to change the subject pleases me.


China is responsible for how many deaths due to Covid?  You seem to think Putin is worse.  How many American deaths is he responsible for?  You don't see the correlation?  Not surprised.


----------



## Redfish

Leweman said:


> What's Biden going to do about China?


nothing as long as they continue to bribe him and his family


----------



## Mac1958

Leweman said:


> China is responsible for how many deaths due to Covid?  You seem to think Putin is worse.  How many American deaths is he responsible for?  You don't see the correlation?  Not surprised.


And the Putin apologists always ultimately reveal themselves.

I just toss the softballs up in the air, they whack 'em over the fence for me.

Good stuff.


----------



## Leweman

Redfish said:


> nothing as long as they continue to bribe him and his family


He wouldn't due anything regardless.  He is a pussy.


----------



## Leweman

Mac1958 said:


> And the Putin apologists always ultimately reveal themselves.
> 
> I just toss the softballs up in the air, they whack 'em over the fence for me.
> 
> Good stuff.


I was hoping you would have an answer that wouldn't embarrass you.  Oh well.


----------



## HappyJoy

Meister said:


> There are a lot of places he could work, and it would be no concern for me.  But,
> not when he represents our country to the world.
> 
> And your graph means nothing but a popularity contest....meaningless.
> Surprised you even used it.



Nobody cares but you and why are you hijacking this thread to debate genderqueer politics?





Didn't even discuss the graph. If you're clutching pearls about what the rest of the world thinks of us then at least be consistent.


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> those are facts not opinions


OK, so you also don't know the difference between facts and opinions. Neato.


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> Read your own statement and admit to the truth that it applies to your lying ass.


No.


----------



## HappyJoy

Stann said:


> I hope you realize by now you are dealing with some Russian plants. Not all of them but some of them are Russians on here trying to spread their misinformation.



I think most are still butt hurt over the last election and they see Putin as strong because he's about as successful at participating in democracy as Trump was. They are both weak and are incapable of running a modern liberal democracy.


----------



## Meathead

HappyJoy said:


> I think most are still butt hurt over the last election and they see Putin as strong because he's about as successful at participating in democracy as Trump was. They are both weak and are incapable of running a modern liberal democracy.


Yeah, but you see the problem. We've got Brandon and Russia has Putin; an adult diaper against a black belt.


----------



## gipper

Redfish said:


> your opinions and you are free to state them.   I however, deal in facts.  Trump did hit a couple of terrorists who had been killing americans and others,  I think that was good for the world.   Eliminate NATO????   How exactly would that work?   Limit our "war machine"?   Why? so we can not defend ourselves?


NATO was developed to defend against the USSR. The USSR died 30 years ago, so should have NATO. We wouldn’t be facing WWIII if this had happened.

Do you remember what the Founders said about war?


----------



## Dalia

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> Biden Ends Warsaw Speech on Ukraine With Call for Regime Change in Russia (UPDATE: White House Official Tries to Clean Up for Biden)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden Ends Warsaw Speech on Ukraine With Call for Regime Change in Russia (UPDATE: White House Official Tries to Clean Up for Biden)
> 
> 
> Joe Biden gave what the White House billed as a “major address” Saturday evening in Warsaw, Poland, invoking the words of Cold War icon Polish Pope John Paull II several times, saying, “Be not afraid.” Biden’s speech was intended to reassure Poland and other NATO allies of the United States’...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **********​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **********​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


He said it and everyone heard it, this government is truly incompetent.
Already all democrats do not see well if ever more now they are pretending to be deaf


----------



## Kondor3

Redfish said:


> Putin needs to go, but at the hands of the Russian people, not us.



Despite the fact that the White House staff is trying to walk the remark back...

Despite the fact that the Right (and even some of his own) are labeling it as a Major Gaffe...

It's actually probably going to work-out OK...

Some Major World Leader or another should be saying the words...

That doesn't mean that we are taking it upon ourselves to force a change...

It just means that getting that murderous lying sonofabitch out of power is a damned-fine idea...

And it may give some ideas and a bit of courage to Russians who know that Vlad's removal is best for their country as well as the peace of the world at-large...

Old Uncle Joe has a tendency to speak his mind with little thought for the broader implications...

Granted...

But every so often... maybe even by accident... good things can come from such pronouncements...


----------



## Meathead

Kondor3 said:


> Old Uncle Joe has a tendency to speak his mind with little thought for the broader implications...
> 
> Granted...


Brandon mumbles his mind, which make sense.


----------



## HappyJoy

Meathead said:


> Yeah, but you see the problem. We've got Brandon and Russia has Putin; an adult diaper against a black belt.


I'd take Biden over Putin any day of the week. Look how bad they are doing in Ukraine.


----------



## Meathead

HappyJoy said:


> I'd take Biden over Putin any day of the week. Look how bad they are doing in Ukraine.


Look at how bad Brandon is doing in America. That should mean a lot more to us than Ukraine.


----------



## HappyJoy

Meathead said:


> Look at how bad Brandon is doing in America. That should mean a lot more to us than Ukraine.


I'd take Biden over Putin when it comes to the economy too.


----------



## Meister

HappyJoy said:


> Nobody cares but you and why are you hijacking this thread to debate genderqueer politics?
> 
> View attachment 622037
> 
> Didn't even discuss the graph. If you're clutching pearls about what the rest of the world thinks of us then at least be consistent.


Goes back to Brandon not running this country.  
And, yes I did respond to your popularity contest graph.
Just shows that people have become sensitive to mean tweets and like wars.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> No.


Aw, a refusal to see and admit the truth.  From you, this is expected.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> I'd take Biden over Putin when it comes to the economy too.


Which is only fair, Putin takes Biden in every instance that they compete in.


----------



## Catman51

Kondor3 said:


> Despite the fact that the White House staff is trying to walk the remark back...
> 
> Despite the fact that the Right (and even some of his own) are labeling it as a Major Gaffe...
> 
> It's actually probably going to work-out OK...
> 
> Some Major World Leader or another should be saying the words...
> 
> That doesn't mean that we are taking it upon ourselves to force a change...
> 
> It just means that getting that murderous lying sonofabitch out of power is a damned-fine idea...
> 
> And it may give some ideas and a bit of courage to Russians who know that Vlad's removal is best for their country as well as the peace of the world at-large...
> 
> Old Uncle Joe has a tendency to speak his mind with little thought for the broader implications...
> 
> Granted...
> 
> But every so often... maybe even by accident... good things can come from such pronouncements...


Or bad things can come from such pronoucements.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> I think most are still butt hurt over the last election and they see Putin as strong because he's about as successful at participating in democracy as Trump was. They are both weak and are incapable of running a modern liberal democracy.


And you never thought to admit that the "liberal" democracy is the true problem?  Shows your tunnel vision.


----------



## HappyJoy

Meister said:


> Goes back to Brandon not running this country.



Because a non-binary person was hired by the government shows that BIden isn't running it? How old are you? Either 5 or 95.


Meister said:


> And, yes I did respond to your popularity contest graph.
> Just shows that people have become sensitive to mean tweets and like wars.



But you didn't really. 

When the government hires a non-binary person then the whole world is somehow going to think less of us.

When I actually show you the difference in public opinion from Bush to Obama to Trump to Biden then all of the sudden you don't care about "popularity contests". 

You see how obviously full of shit your are, right?


----------



## Ringo

The senile fool also said that Russia is now a country of the 19th century...
 He should have been more careful and looked at the map of Russia of the 19th century.
It includes Ukraine, the Baltic States, Kazakhstan, Central Asia, Moldova, Belarus... Who have I forgotten? Ah! Poland and Finland! (Аnd even Alaska, btw)
What is the old fool hinting at in his speech?


----------



## HappyJoy

Ringo said:


> The senile fool also said that Russia is now a country of the 19th century...
> He should have been more careful and looked at the map of Russia of the 19th century.
> It includes Ukraine, the Baltic States, Kazakhstan, Central Asia, Moldova, Belarus... Who have I forgotten? Ah! Poland and Finland!
> What is the old fool hinting at in his speech?


He's not referring to Russia's geography of the 19th century. More so in how it's cut off from the rest of Europe and how they had a slow start in the industrial revolution that others were well on their way.


----------



## Stann

Delldude said:


> Yeah and he freaked out most of our 'friends' at the same time.


Not very much, they're all thinking the same thing.


----------



## Stann

gipper said:


> NATO was developed to defend against the USSR. The USSR died 30 years ago, so should have NATO. We wouldn’t be facing WWIII if this had happened.
> 
> Do you remember what the Founders said about war?


NATO is a defensive organization so crimes like Germany committed in world war II would never happen again. Unfortunately the Ukraine didn't become part of NATO before Russia attacked.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> Because a non-binary person was hired by the government shows that BIden isn't running it? How old are you? Either 5 or 95.
> 
> 
> But you didn't really.
> 
> When the government hires a non-binary person then the whole world is somehow going to think less of us.
> 
> When I actually show you the difference in public opinion from Bush to Obama to Trump to Biden then all of the sudden you don't care about "popularity contests".
> 
> You see how obviously full of shit your are, right?


Take a suppository to clear your mind and try to come back with some non-biased and truthful comments for once, not just what your owners tell you.


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> Not very much, they're all thinking the same thing.



Worse than you think. Boy, being on his staff must be a pins and needles job. No wonder they extremely limit his public exposure. I realize what you said is true, but publicly dropping it isn't the better part of valor. Jaw dropper for many heads of state.

Biden's off-the-cuff remark on Putin sends shock waves on dramatic final day of trip​The very final words Biden would utter on his last-minute swing through Europe ended up being the most consequential, reverberating widely as Air Force One departed for Washington. They surprised his aides, many of whom spent hours honing the text of a speech viewed by the White House as a significant moment for Biden's presidency. *The line Biden uttered wasn't in what they wrote.*
Gathered backstage at the castle, White House officials hastily issued a clarification -- one of several on this trip alone -- to say Biden wasn't calling for regime change. But not before the Kremlin issued its own affronted response, saying Russia's ruler is "not to be decided by Mr. Biden."

Biden's off-the-cuff remark on Putin sends shock waves on dramatic final day of trip


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> He's not referring to Russia's geography of the 19th century. More so in how it's cut off from the rest of Europe and how they had a slow start in the industrial revolution that others were well on their way.


Are you a Russian agent?  You seem to think that you know all about them and what Putin is thinking, but that is just supposition and lies on your part.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> I'd take Biden over Putin when it comes to the economy too.


You truly think that the economy is doing well?  Shows ust how much in the bag you are for the socialist Biden.


----------



## Delldude

Catman51 said:


> You truly think that the economy is doing well?  Shows ust how much in the bag you are for the socialist Biden.


Must have a man purse....a big one.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> Nobody cares but you and why are you hijacking this thread to debate genderqueer politics?
> 
> View attachment 622037
> 
> Didn't even discuss the graph. If you're clutching pearls about what the rest of the world thinks of us then at least be consistent.


you like the people who give you free cheese.  you hate people that make you pay your bills, no surprises here


gipper said:


> NATO was developed to defend against the USSR. The USSR died 30 years ago, so should have NATO. We wouldn’t be facing WWIII if this had happened.
> 
> Do you remember what the Founders said about war?


that would be an interesting discussion.  But since Russia has all of the USSR's weapons,  Russia of today is the USSR in terms of military strength,  but in reality both were/are paper tigers.  How many NATO members would change sides if NATO was abolished?  Do we care?  Should we?


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> You truly think that the economy is doing well?  Shows ust how much in the bag you are for the socialist Biden.



No, we have serious supply issues and a war that is impacting the globe. 

Do I think our economy is in better shape under Biden than Russia's under Putin? Without a doubt.


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> you like the people who give you free cheese.  you hate people that make you pay your bills, no surprises here



What the hell are you going on about?


----------



## Death Angel

HappyJoy said:


> Half the board prefers Putin over our own president.


Yes I do.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> What the hell are you going on about?


responding to the graph that was posted


----------



## HappyJoy

Death Angel said:


> Yes I do.


Of course you do. Not my problem.


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> responding to the graph that was posted


What does my graph have to do with your fascination of dairy products?


----------



## Death Angel

HappyJoy said:


> Of course you do. Not my problem.


The only problem is Biden and his queera 8n the White House


----------



## HappyJoy

Death Angel said:


> The only problem is Biden and his queera 8n the White House


His what?


----------



## Stann

Redfish said:


> you like the people who give you free cheese.  you hate people that make you pay your bills, no surprises here
> 
> that would be an interesting discussion.  But since Russia has all of the USSR's weapons,  Russia of today is the USSR in terms of military strength,  but in reality both were/are paper tigers.  How many NATO members would change sides if NATO was abolished?  Do we care?  Should we?


You probably are the type person that likes freebies yourself, just the type that tries to pin that on someone else when they do it themselves and as far as NATO goes putin's Russia proved it's more valuable than ever and it's not going away anytime soon. Modern Russia is just Soviet Russia with fake democracy.


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> You probably are the type person that likes freebies yourself, just the type that tries to pin that on someone else when they do it themselves and as far as NATO goes putin's Russia proved it's more valuable than ever and it's not going away anytime soon. Modern Russia is just Soviet Russia with fake democracy.



A bear with a sore ass.


----------



## HenryBHough

Has Xiden given Putin license to effect regime change here - by whatever means necessary?


----------



## Kondor3

Catman51 said:


> Or bad things can come from such pronoucements.


True... then again... No Guts... No Glory...   ...perhaps it's time to call a Spade a Spade...


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> What does my graph have to do with your fascination of dairy products?


you were trying to make an invalid point based on a misleading chart.   "free cheese" is a commonly used phrase for government giveaways.   you ignorance,  once again, is obvious.  that explains why you continue to support senile old joe and his corrupt family.


----------



## HenryBHough

Kondor3 said:


> True... then again... No Guts... No Glory...   ...perhaps it's time to call a Spade a Spade...


Careful!

That "S" word is one of the new "N" words!

Can't say "Shovel" either as it could easily be misconstrued  as "Shuffle" as in used in connection with walking slowly to Buffalo.  But once there?  Naturally protest against appropriation of the name of Mother Gaia's gentle quadruped.


----------



## Redfish

Stann said:


> You probably are the type person that likes freebies yourself, just the type that tries to pin that on someone else when they do it themselves and as far as NATO goes putin's Russia proved it's more valuable than ever and it's not going away anytime soon. Modern Russia is just Soviet Russia with fake democracy.


I didn't suggest ending NATO, that was one of our resident libtardians.   I take no largess from the govt, I get SS which I paid for my entire working life.   its my money that they held without my permission and now are dribbling it back to me.


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> you were trying to make an invalid point based on a misleading chart.   "free cheese" is a commonly used phrase for government giveaways.   you ignorance,  once again, is obvious.  that explains why you continue to support senile old joe and his corrupt family.


What was misleading about the graph other than you just don't like it?

Yes, I get the reference you're making and it doesn't make sense in context with my post.


----------



## Redfish

What would you libs be saying if Putin had said,  Biden must no longer be in power?   try to answer honestly for once, if you can.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> What was misleading about the chart?
> 
> Yes, I get the reference you're making and it doesn't make sense in context with my post.


it is trying to make an invalid point that the world hates american republican presidents.  its propaganda and you fricken well know it.


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> it is trying to make an invalid point that the world hates american republican presidents.  its propaganda and you fricken well know it.



Bush wasn't liked around the world, neither was Trump. Is this news to you or something? 

EDIT: You can read about it here and go cry yourself to sleep.









						America’s Image Abroad Rebounds With Transition From Trump to Biden
					

A new survey of 16 publics finds a significant uptick in ratings for the U.S., with strong support for Joe Biden and several of his major policy initiatives. But many raise concerns about the health of America’s political system.




					www.pewresearch.org


----------



## Stann

Delldude said:


> A bear with a sore ass.


Well at least you're still alive and your cities aren't being bombed. Na Zdorovie !


----------



## Redfish

Redfish said:


> it is trying to make an invalid point that the world hates american republican presidents.  its propaganda and you fricken well know it.


even if your chart was correct, and its not,  it proves my point that the world likes us when we give away our wealth and put our sons and daughters in harms way.   Trump did not do either, so the world hates him?   NO, the respected him and this country.  the world respects power and resolve, and laughs at fools like Biden and Harris


----------



## HappyJoy

^Why is he quoting himself?

So, first we claim it's propaganda and now were off to attempt to explain the chart so that you can sleep at night.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


If we are going to be involved, we should act just like China and USSR with North Vietnam. We should absolutely dump weapons, communications, food, fuel, ammo, intelligence, and  training on Ukraine.  Arm and train their air force from Poland. Arm and train their army with the best we have from Poland. 

Russia is a third rate power. Use are might to overwhelm them with support for Ukraine.


----------



## Independentthinker

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


Yeah, let's purposely irritate a man who isn't stable and already has his finger on the button.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> Bush wasn't liked around the world, neither was Trump. Is this news to you or something?
> 
> EDIT: You can read about it here and go cry yourself to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America’s Image Abroad Rebounds With Transition From Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> A new survey of 16 publics finds a significant uptick in ratings for the U.S., with strong support for Joe Biden and several of his major policy initiatives. But many raise concerns about the health of America’s political system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pewresearch.org


as I said, presidents who give away shit to everyone are "liked"
 and those who put america first, as they should, are disliked and feared.  really no surprises here.  Truman was hated and he was a democrat.


----------



## Stann

Redfish said:


> it is trying to make an invalid point that the world hates american republican presidents.  its propaganda and you fricken well know it.


The world hates ignorant, rude, overbearing, obnoxious American presidents who think they know it all and should run the world. That's why they didn't like trump.


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> as I said, presidents who give away shit to everyone are "liked"
> and those who put america first, as they should, are disliked and feared.  really no surprises here.  Truman was hated and he was a democrat.


What shit? You really think that's it? What did we give the countries listed in the graph? You really think all of the sudden before Biden even passes a budget that we are somehow giving away the store? You're silly.


----------



## Stann

Independentthinker said:


> Yeah, let's purposely irritate a man who isn't stable and already has his finger on the button.


trump is no longer in office, that threat is over. We have a very capable and stable man in charge once again.


----------



## Redfish

Zincwarrior said:


> If we are going to be involved, we should act just like China and USSR with North Vietnam. We should absolutely dump weapons, communications, food, fuel, ammo, intelligence, and  training on Ukraine.  Arm and train their air force from Poland. Arm and train their army with the best we have from Poland.
> 
> Russia is a third rate power. Use are might to overwhelm them with support for Ukraine.


Until Ukrainian soldiers enter Moscow as a conquering army, Ukraine is pissing into the wind and asking why its shoes are wet.


----------



## Kondor3

Independentthinker said:


> Yeah, let's purposely irritate a man who isn't stable and already has his finger on the button.


Yeah... let's allow the sonofabitch to bully us and the rest of the world by surrendering our ball$ to him...


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> Until Ukrainian soldiers enter Moscow as a conquering army, Ukraine is pissing into the wind and asking why its shoes are wet.


Ukraine has no interest in doing that, why would they?


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> What shit? You really think that's it? What did we give the countries listed in the graph? You really think all of the sudden before Biden even passes a budget that we are somehow giving away the store? You're silly.


do you really want me to post our foreign aid budget for the last 80 years or so?   Allowing the NATO countries to not pay their share is the same as shipping them pallets of money,  as Obozo did to Iran.


----------



## Stann

Redfish said:


> I didn't suggest ending NATO, that was one of our resident libtardians.   I take no largess from the govt, I get SS which I paid for my entire working life.   its my money that they held without my permission and now are dribbling it back to me.


Same here I'm on social security, still have to work part-time because I had cancer twice and it wiped out all my savings. Isn't America great. In normal years 650,000 Americans have to claim bankruptcy because of medical costs. During the pandemic I'm sure that number doubled or tripled, the figures aren't out yet.


----------



## Redfish

Kondor3 said:


> Yeah... let's allow the sonofabitch to bully us and the rest of the world by surrendering our ball$ to him...


you cannot surrender to someone who is not threatening you.  Putin attacking Ukraine poses no threat to the USA.


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> do you really want me to post our foreign aid budget for the last 80 years or so?   Allowing the NATO countries to not pay their share is the same as shipping them pallets of money,  as Obozo did to Iran.



Sure, go ahead and do that and let's look for sudden drops in funding during the Bush and Trump years. Good luck.

I have no idea what your misunderstanding of Iran has to do with any of this.


----------



## Redfish

Stann said:


> Same here I'm on social security, still have to work part-time because I had cancer twice and it wiped out all my savings. Isn't America great. In normal years 650,000 Americans have to claim bankruptcy because of medical costs. During the pandemic I'm sure that number doubled or tripled, the figures aren't out yet.


I sympathize with you but that stat on bankruptcy is wrong,  650,000 bankruptcy filings include some medical bills,   0 are filed solely due to medical bills.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> No, we have serious supply issues and a war that is impacting the globe.
> 
> Do I think our economy is in better shape under Biden than Russia's under Putin? Without a doubt.


Yet Putin keeps this war going with no apparent sign of fiscal distress.  One sided outlook, again.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> Sure, go ahead and do that and let's look for sudden drops in funding during the Bush and Trump years. Good luck.
> 
> I have no idea what your misunderstanding of Iran has to do with any of this.


Obozo the kenyan messiah shipped them pallets of cash on an unmarked plane that landed in the middle of the night.   Why did he do that?   and it wasn't their money that we were returning as you libs claim,  it was a gift to his muslim brothers.


----------



## gipper

Stann said:


> NATO is a defensive organization so crimes like Germany committed in world war II would never happen again. Unfortunately the Ukraine didn't become part of NATO before Russia attacked.


No it is not a defensive organization. It is a provocation to Russia. It’s sole purpose is to kill Russians.

Why is it many Americans don’t understand this?  If the Warsaw Pact still existed and took over Canada and Mexico, then placed huge military installations, missiles, aircraft, and troops along our border, what would you think?


----------



## Catman51

Kondor3 said:


> True... then again... No Guts... No Glory...   ...perhaps it's time to call a Spade a Spade...


Only if you have the guts to follow through.  So far, no evidence for that.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> Sure, go ahead and do that and let's look for sudden drops in funding during the Bush and Trump years. Good luck.
> 
> I have no idea what your misunderstanding of Iran has to do with any of this.


lets look at the Carter years and how he almost destroyed our military,  then obama,  lets go.


----------



## Catman51

gipper said:


> No it is not a defensive organization. It is a provocation to Russia. It’s sole purpose is to kill Russians.
> 
> Why is it many Americans don’t understand this?  If the Warsaw Pact still existed and took over Canada and Mexico, then placed huge military installations, missiles, aircraft, and troops along our border, what would you think?


Playing the what if game?  What if you actually struck to the facts and did not play games.


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> Obozo the kenyan messiah shipped them pallets of cash on an unmarked plane that landed in the middle of the night.   Why did he do that?   and it wasn't their money that we were returning as you libs claim,  it was a gift to his muslim brothers.


What does that have to do with our budget? Please stay on topic.


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> lets look at the Carter years and how he almost destroyed our military,  then obama,  lets go.


What does Carter have to do with this? Jesus, you're just grasping desperately at anything, aren't you?


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> Yet Putin keeps this war going with no apparent sign of fiscal distress.  One sided outlook, again.


Are you joking?

They haven't even managed to gain air superiority, the troops are coming into the country with expired rations and they are looting grocery stores for food. Their armor (tanks) are a mess, not well taken care of and old. Their own equipment is also dated. They wanted Belarus to join, so far they've said no. Syria was supposed to supply some troops, hasn't happened yet either. 

They are pathetically poor and the only thing really going for them which is how they manage to win any major battle in their history is through attrition. They'll just keep throwing bodies in and their troops will just have to suffer the losses.


----------



## gipper

Catman51 said:


> Playing the what if game?  What if you actually struck to the facts and did not play games.


Oh the irony and the hypocrisy.


----------



## gipper

HappyJoy said:


> Are you joking?
> 
> They haven't even managed to gain air superiority, the troops are coming into the country with expired rations and they are looting grocery stores for food. Their armor (tanks) are a mess, not well taken care of and old. Their own equipment is also dated. They wanted Belarus to join, so far they've said no. Syria was supposed to supply some troops, hasn't happened yet either.
> 
> They are pathetically poor and the only thing really going for them which is how they manage to win any major battle in their history is through attrition. They'll just keep throwing bodies in and their troops will just have to suffer the losses.


This is so true…

_Are we quite sure the people in charge have thought hard enough about the wisdom of initiating a nuclear brinkmanship tightrope walk led by a president who just says whatever dementia-addled thought pops into his disintegrating brain? Caitlin Johnstone _


----------



## HappyJoy

gipper said:


> No it is not a defensive organization. It is a provocation to Russia. It’s sole purpose is to kill Russians.



They're doing a really shitty job at it then. But of course you're just being hysterical.


----------



## gipper

HappyJoy said:


> They're doing a really shitty job at it then. But of course you're just being hysterical.


Yeah I’m hysterical for knowing NATO is a provocation to Russia, yet that’s exactly what Russia has been saying for over a decade and a big reason why this war happened.


----------



## HappyJoy

gipper said:


> Yeah I’m hysterical for knowing NATO is a provocation to Russia, yet that’s exactly what Russia has been saying for over a decade and a big reason why this war happened.


No, you're hysterical over your idea that NATO exists solely to kill Russians. What kind of tard are you?


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> What does that have to do with our budget? Please stay on topic.


A sign of the deviant democrat methods used by this government.


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> A sign of the deviant democrat methods used by this government.


What?

Can one of you put together a cogent argument?

Every time I come back the wingnuts get dumber and dumber.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> Are you joking?
> 
> They haven't even managed to gain air superiority, the troops are coming into the country with expired rations and they are looting grocery stores for food. Their armor (tanks) are a mess, not well taken care of and old. Their own equipment is also dated. They wanted Belarus to join, so far they've said no. Syria was supposed to supply some troops, hasn't happened yet either.
> 
> They are pathetically poor and the only thing really going for them which is how they manage to win any major battle in their history is through attrition. They'll just keep throwing bodies in and their troops will just have to suffer the losses.


In history, this method seems to work.  You don't know their battle plaan unless you are the one coming up with it.

If it works for them, why change it?


----------



## Catman51

gipper said:


> Oh the irony and the hypocrisy.


From you, yes.


----------



## Kondor3

Redfish said:


> you cannot surrender to someone who is not threatening you.  Putin attacking Ukraine poses no threat to the USA.


Yeah... just like Hitler annexing Austria and Czechoslovakia and then attacking Poland was no threat to the USA...

If you can't see any further than the end of your own nose, then... yeah... no threat to the USA...


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> In history, this method seems to work.  You don't know their battle plaan unless you are the one coming up with it.
> 
> If it works for them, why change it?


Sure, running out of fuel 100 miles from their own border and becoming sitting ducks for drones and anti-tank missiles is a sure winner.

Are you actually arguing that sending troops into combat without supplies to include food was ever a winning strategy?

Baghdad Bob had nothing on you people.

Russia's army has always been a horrendous mess and even when they win they lost.


----------



## Kondor3

Catman51 said:


> Only if you have the guts to follow through.  So far, no evidence for that.


Oh, I dunno... sending vast amounts of war-materials to Ukraine and then massively reinforcing NATO's eastern flank is a good start...


----------



## Kondor3

gipper said:


> No it is not a defensive organization. It is a provocation to Russia. It’s sole purpose is to kill Russians.


Bull$hit, Tvaritch...


----------



## Independentthinker

Stann said:


> trump is no longer in office, that threat is over. We have a very capable and stable man in charge once again.


Really? A guy who has to be constantly corrected by his handlers and purposely irritates Putin which could start WWIII?


----------



## KoolKolt

I’m not for either side of this war…but this? TOO FAR!
Edit: it was found on the page of the Ukrainian Azov Battalion’s progandist.


----------



## Independentthinker

Kondor3 said:


> Yeah... let's allow the sonofabitch to bully us and the rest of the world by surrendering our ball$ to him...


Yeah, let's have him have it! bring on the nukes.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Sunsettommy said:


> Still no indication you ever read any of it or addressed any of it which is understandable since you can't.
> 
> =====
> 
> Just going to repeat this to keep exposing what a pile of shit you are constantly evading the official information which you ignore over and over and over because you can't address it which is why you reply with childish stupidity.
> 
> ===
> 
> Ha ha ha you already ignored the left leaning Brookings Institute post showing the many Sanctions Trump and his administration trying to curb Russian misbehavior and also pushed several members of NATO to pay up on their share of the military support.
> 
> Brooking Institute
> 
> On the record: The U.S. administration’s actions on Russia​
> and,
> 
> BBC (left leaning)
> 
> Trump urges Nato members to double military funding target​
> =====
> 
> Post 80 stands unchallenged.


Oops, still not compelling. Once again, nobody outside your cult agrees with you. The entire world is relieved that the putin-asslicking orange slob is not president right now.


----------



## Stann

Redfish said:


> Until Ukrainian soldiers enter Moscow as a conquering army, Ukraine is pissing into the wind and asking why its shoes are wet.


My contacts at Lask Air Force Base in Poland tell me that's kind of what the 36 Ukrainian Air Force pilots have in mind. They have a hard choice to make, level Moscow or take out the entire Russian fleet in the Black Sea. Only 27 of the 29 Russian Mig Fighter Jets are available at this time. Hope that's enough to get the job done.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> Sure, running out of fuel 100 miles from their own border and becoming sitting ducks for drones and anti-tank missiles is a sure winner.
> 
> Are you actually arguing that sending troops into combat without supplies to include food was ever a winning strategy?
> 
> Baghdad Bob had nothing on you people.
> 
> Russia's army has always been a horrendous mess and even when they win they lost.


Are you happy living in the fantasy world you occupy?


----------



## Stann

Independentthinker said:


> Yeah, let's have him have it! bring on the nukes.


I hope you're talking about putin because  he's the only one who threatened to use nuclear weapons. He's the whole reason we're talking on this subject.


----------



## Stann

KoolKolt said:


> I’m not for either side of this war…but this? TOO FAR!
> Edit: it was found on the page of the Ukrainian Azov Battalion’s progandist.


As opposed to a bombing civilians and destroying entire cities.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Stann said:


> I hope you're talking about putin because  he's the only one who threatened to use nuclear weapons. He's the whole reason we're talking on this subject.


And he did it as a threat to anyone who would use conventional weaponry to interfere in his war of vanity and of aggression.

Final straw. He has to go.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oops, still not compelling. Once again, nobody outside your cult agrees with you. The entire world is relieved that the putin-asslicking orange slob is not president right now.


Once again you claim to has polled "the whole world".  I call BS on you yet again.  This would only be true if you thought your handlers were the "whole world".  They are not or you would not have to be tryhin g so hard to convince others that you are correct when it is evident that you are not.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And he did it as a threat to anyone who would use conventional weaponry to interfere in his war of vanity and of aggression.
> 
> Final straw. He has to go.


Sure, and ur nation building has always worked out so well. Not.


----------



## Stann

gipper said:


> No it is not a defensive organization. It is a provocation to Russia. It’s sole purpose is to kill Russians.
> 
> Why is it many Americans don’t understand this?  If the Warsaw Pact still existed and took over Canada and Mexico, then placed huge military installations, missiles, aircraft, and troops along our border, what would you think?


Okay did NATO ever attack Russia itself ? Has Russia ever attacked other countries that surround it ? End of story. Every country that borders Russia deserves to be in NATO.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> What?
> 
> Can one of you put together a cogent argument?
> 
> Every time I come back the wingnuts get dumber and dumber.


I did put together a cogent argument.  That you cannot or will not comprehend it says an awful lot about you and your mental capacities.


----------



## HenryBHough

In his mind - or what's left of it - surely Xiden sees himself opposite Putin on a dirt street in Dodge.


----------



## Stann

Independentthinker said:


> Really? A guy who has to be constantly corrected by his handlers and purposely irritates Putin which could start WWIII?


Like I said if world war III starts it's all on putin's head he's gone psycho, and unfortunately for us our psycho was voted out of office. Otherwise we'd share the blame.


----------



## Stann

Catman51 said:


> Sure, and ur nation building has always worked out so well. Not.


Russia's going to have to pay for this,  rebuilding the Ukraine. The 1.3 trillion confiscated from the oligarchs would be a good start and repaying the Ukraine. The Russian oil reserves will have to be nationalized with the portion going to the victims and rebuilding the Ukrainian Nation.


----------



## gipper

Stann said:


> Okay did NATO ever attack Russia itself ? Has Russia ever attacked other countries that surround it ? End of story. Every country that borders Russia deserves to be in NATO.


You can’t be for real, yet I know you are.  You really don’t know how dumb that is.  

*YOU THINK…
”What so Russia should just get to dictate whether its neighbors can join NATO and the EU?? So you think Ukraine should just GIVE Putin the Donbas and Crimea and neutrality, to end a war that Putin started??"

ME THINKS…
No I think Ukraine should sacrifice rivers of blood serving as US proxy cannon fodder for years to drain Moscow while you sit at home eating Pop Tarts and tweeting.*

Can you compare how many countries Russia has attacked versus the US the last 30 years?


----------



## gipper

Catman51 said:


> From you, yes.


You aren’t very smart are you?


----------



## Peace

HappyJoy said:


> Thanks for demonstrating my point.
> 
> BTW, while I think Trump was the worst president of at least my lifetime, nobody compares to Putin.


You do realize you are claiming George W. Bush was a better President than Trump…


----------



## Kondor3

Independentthinker said:


> Yeah, let's have him have it! bring on the nukes.


There will be no nuclear exchange...


----------



## gipper

Kondor3 said:


> There will be no nuclear exchange...


Thanks boss. You’d know.


----------



## Kondor3

gipper said:


> Thanks boss. You’d know.


Nope. But I know that I'd rather stand up for freedom than kneel at the feet of a tyrant. And so would the Ukrainians.

Putin is a monster... but he's not crazy... he knows that there is no way for him to win a nuclear exchange with the United States...


----------



## gipper

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oops, still not compelling. Once again, nobody outside your cult agrees with you. The entire world is relieved that the putin-asslicking orange slob is not president right now.


Dumb as usual. Trump was more confrontational toward Russia than even Ears. Get informed for once.  Here this might help a dummy like you.
25 Times Trump Has Been Dangerously Hawkish On Russia


----------



## HenryBHough

Kondor3 said:


> Nope. But I know that I'd rather stand up for freedom than kneel at the feet of a tyrant. And so would the Ukrainians.
> 
> Putin is a monster... but he's not crazy... he knows that there is no way for him to win a nuclear exchange with the United States...


You forget the decades-ago liberals who piously proclaimed they're rather be RED than dead.


----------



## gipper

Kondor3 said:


> Nope. But I know that I'd rather stand up for freedom than kneel at the feet of a tyrant. And so would the Ukrainians.
> 
> Putin is a monster... but he's not crazy... he knows that there is no way for him to win a nuclear exchange with the United States...


Has he invaded as many nations as W or O yet?  

Dupe.


----------



## Stann

gipper said:


> You can’t be for real, yet I know you are.  You really don’t know how dumb that is.
> 
> *YOU THINK…
> ”What so Russia should just get to dictate whether its neighbors can join NATO and the EU?? So you think Ukraine should just GIVE Putin the Donbas and Crimea and neutrality, to end a war that Putin started??"
> 
> ME THINKS…
> No I think Ukraine should sacrifice rivers of blood serving as US proxy cannon fodder for years to drain Moscow while you sit at home eating Pop Tarts and tweeting.*
> 
> Can you compare how many countries Russia has attacked versus the US the last 30 years?


We are at peace with Canada and Mexico we do not attack and try to dominate our neighbors. We realize cooperation is the key, they are our biggest trading partners.


----------



## Kondor3

gipper said:


> Has he invaded as many nations as W or O yet?


Doesn't matter in the slightest. 


gipper said:


> Dupe.


Da, Tvaritch... I agree... you are, indeed, a dupe... a Useful Idiot.


----------



## Kondor3

HenryBHough said:


> You forget the decades-ago liberals who piously proclaimed they're rather be RED than dead.


Whatever-in-the-world does that have to do with the here-and-now? Nothing.


----------



## Ame®icano

Oops...

Macron tells Biden to shut up and distance France from him. The same guy who sold military equipment to Russia against EU regulations, is not bitchslapping Biden for running his mouth. 

'Watch what you say Joe'​


----------



## gipper

Kondor3 said:


> Doesn't matter in the slightest.
> 
> Da, Tvaritch... I agree... you are, indeed, a dupe... a Useful Idiot.


So do you hate W and O as much as Putin?


----------



## gipper

Stann said:


> We are at peace with Canada and Mexico we do not attack and try to dominate our neighbors. We realize cooperation is the key, they are our biggest trading partners.


Ukraine is in Russia’s sphere of influence. Not ours, though dupes like you likely think our sphere of influence is the whole fucking world.

Ever heard of the Monroe Doctrine? Is Russia not allowed the same?  

Are you completely unaware of the many nations the US has attacked these last two decades?


----------



## Kondor3

gipper said:


> So do you hate W and O as much as Putin?


Nope.

I did, indeed, throw rocks at W when he launched his bull$hit attack on Iraq under a false flag...

I do not, however, remember O invading a country, although he scaled back our presence in both, once he'd killed Bin Laden...


----------



## Kondor3

gipper said:


> Ukraine is in Russia’s sphere of influence. Not ours,


It is up to *UKRAINE* to decide whose "sphere of influence" that they wish to be in... if any...

And, apparently, they want nothing more to do with those Russian bastards...


----------



## gipper

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oops, still not compelling. Once again, nobody outside your cult agrees with you. The entire world is relieved that the putin-asslicking orange slob is not president right now.


Lost in Indiana are you incapable of thinking?  

_Still blows my mind that the last president spent his term pouring weapons into Ukraine, shredding treaties with Russia and escalating cold war tensions with Moscow which helped lead us to where we're at now, and yet liberals spent that whole time calling him a Putin puppet. Caitlin Johnstone _


----------



## gipper

Kondor3 said:


> Nope.
> 
> I did, indeed, throw rocks at W when he launched his bull$hit attack on Iraq under a false flag...
> 
> I do not, however, remember O invading a country, although he scaled back our presence in both, once he'd killed Bin Laden...


So you don’t know about O’s invasion of Libya and Syria. His support of Saudi genocide in Yemen. He dropped more bombs on brown people than W. He droned hundreds, including women and children. He continued W‘s wars in Iraq and Afghanistan.

Get informed before posting.


----------



## gipper

Kondor3 said:


> It is up to *UKRAINE* to decide whose "sphere of influence" that they wish to be in... if any...
> 
> And, apparently, they want nothing more to do with those Russian bastards...


You don’t understand world affairs.


----------



## Independentthinker

Stann said:


> Like I said if world war III starts it's all on putin's head he's gone psycho, and unfortunately for us our psycho was voted out of office. Otherwise we'd share the blame.


So you take a pyscho who has nukes and you intentionally piss him off?


----------



## beagle9

Ame®icano said:


> If we can't hold our part of agreement, how can we be trusted in the future?


A fair assessment, and yes we should be honorable at anything we do.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


He can but he should not


----------



## beagle9

Delldude said:


> That missile crisis was funny in one sense. All the hoopla by the Kennedy admin.......later on reading the fine print.....we had Jupiter C's in Turkey.


Never heard about that growing up, but yes if in the fine print, and the MSM was like it is today, then no wonder I didn't hear about it.


----------



## Kondor3

gipper said:


> So you don’t know about O’s invasion of Libya and Syria. His support of Saudi genocide in Yemen. He dropped more bombs on brown people than W. He droned hundreds, including women and children. He continued W‘s wars in Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> Get informed before posting.


We invaded Libya?

We Invaded Syria?

I must have missed the memo...   

Oh... and by-the-way... who gives a $hit what color they were?

Not me.


----------



## Kondor3

gipper said:


> You don’t understand world affairs.


And YOU don't understand when to take a stand, and when not to...


----------



## Kondor3

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He can but he should not


Au contraire...


----------



## Delldude

beagle9 said:


> Never heard about that growing up, but yes if in the fine print, and the MSM was like it is today, then no wonder I didn't hear about it.


Jupiter C's in Turkey in 1959....Cuber missile crisis 1962....wonder why Nikita was all jacked off.
It was like JFK's finest stand.......then the details came out, after the glow subsided.


----------



## Delldude

beagle9 said:


> Never heard about that growing up, but yes if in the fine print, and the MSM was like it is today, then no wonder I didn't hear about it.


The Jupiter-C's were designed by the USA's 'good Nazi's' that ended up with us going to the moon.


----------



## Delldude

Delldude said:


> The Jupiter-C's were designed by the USA's 'good Nazi's' that ended up with us going to the moon.



MSM back then did a decent job.


----------



## Delldude

Macron wigging out over Biden remarks.....


French transaltion: Biden needs to STFU.


----------



## Stann

gipper said:


> Ukraine is in Russia’s sphere of influence. Not ours, though dupes like you likely think our sphere of influence is the whole fucking world.
> 
> Ever heard of the Monroe Doctrine? Is Russia not allowed the same?
> 
> Are you completely unaware of the many nations the US has attacked these last two decades?


You can spend all you want, spin your f****** head off. What putin has done is beyond defending. Not only did he attack a nation that was not a threat to him but he went so far as to commit war crimes. This is not acceptable by any standards. You can't deflect that.


----------



## badbob85037

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


Now I could go with 'If Putin quits I will quit'.


----------



## gipper

Stann said:


> You can spend all you want, spin your f****** head off. What putin has done is beyond defending. Not only did he attack a nation that was not a threat to him but he went so far as to commit war crimes. This is not acceptable by any standards. You can't deflect that.


Lol. What about all the nations attacked by the US? Do you give O and W a pass, but not Putin?  Did not the US commit war crimes all over the ME?  Where’s your outrage over this?  

Oh I get it. You get all your news from the government media complex so since they didn’t get you outraged over US actions, you aren’t.


----------



## gipper

Kondor3 said:


> And YOU don't understand when to take a stand, and when not to...


Yeah we need a nuclear war over a nation few Americans know anything about or care…well until the government media complex duped so many of you.

Your thinking is we need rivers of blood from Ukrainians, while you jack off to porn safely hiding in your basement.

THINK!


----------



## gipper

Kondor3 said:


> We invaded Libya?
> 
> We Invaded Syria?
> 
> I must have missed the memo...
> 
> Oh... and by-the-way... who gives a $hit what color they were?
> 
> Not me.


Yes.  

Yes.

Yeah you obviously missed it.

How could you?  Are you dumb?


----------



## beautress

HappyJoy said:


> Thanks for demonstrating my point.
> 
> BTW, while I think Trump was the worst president of at least my lifetime, nobody compares to Putin.


Jane Fonda disagrees with you.


----------



## gipper

HappyJoy said:


> Thanks for demonstrating my point.
> 
> BTW, while I think Trump was the worst president of at least my lifetime, nobody compares to Putin.


Proof the government media complex STILL can dupe Americans.


----------



## HappyJoy

gipper said:


> Proof the government media complex STILL can dupe Americans.



Yes, it's happening now in right wing circles. Tucker Carlson is a fine example.


----------



## HappyJoy

beautress said:


> Jane Fonda disagrees with you.


I believe Fonda feels sorry for Trump because he turned out to be a pos. 

I disagree with Fonda, I don't feel sorry for him.


----------



## TNHarley

The lefties were glad biden was here to keep us out of war, or worse.
Biden calls for regime change and they cheer.
Disingenuous fucking twats.
Never EVER listen to a federal supremacist.


----------



## gipper

HappyJoy said:


> Yes, it's happening now in right wing circles. Tucker Carlson is a fine example.


Agreed. Just as is dumb Chuck Todd and Rachel Madcow.


----------



## Catman51

gipper said:


> You aren’t very smart are you?


Compared to you, brilliant.  But then, who isn't?


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> You can spend all you want, spin your f****** head off. What putin has done is beyond defending. Not only did he attack a nation that was not a threat to him but he went so far as to commit war crimes. This is not acceptable by any standards. You can't deflect that.



"I think what you're going to see is that Russia will be held accountable if it invades. And it depends on what it does. It's one thing if it's a minor incursion and then we end up having a fight about what to do and not do."


----------



## Ame®icano

Delldude said:


> "I think what you're going to see is that Russia will be held accountable if it invades. And it depends on what it does. It's one thing if it's a minor incursion and then we end up having a fight about what to do and not do."



I guess it's still a "minor incursion".


----------



## Turtlesoup

Donald H said:


> There's little doubt that Putin is strong and resolute and for that he has the huge majority of support from the Russian people.
> 
> Eliminating Putin is one of the most important challenges to America and most of Biden's words are in talking around that ambition.
> 
> At present there doesn't appear to be any way of accomplishing that goal.
> 
> The tactic so far is to bring on enough suffering of the Russian people to motivate them into eliminating Putin themselves.
> 
> Are the  Russian people suffering?
> 
> If so, are they suffering enough to bring about the solution that America is trying to create?
> 
> And supposing that Putin is eliminated, would that help to bring about an end to this war? *Or would Russia just produce another leader of their county that is equally resolved or even moreso?*


Bidens words about eliminating Putin---just made things worse. Putin will not accept any compromise for a peace agreement now....Biden's bullshit just made things worse.

The Time to tell PUtin that he would be removed was BEFORE invaded not after.  Now all biden did was start a pissing match with putin... who has much bigger balls than Biden.  And I still think that Biden was going to allow Putin to steal Ukraine up till the Ukrainians didn't destroy the labs and the paper trail to the illegal Bioweapons labs that hunter/Biden were taking kickbacks for after obama arranged for the US to illegal fund them.


----------



## Donald H

Turtlesoup said:


> Bidens words about eliminating Putin---just made things worse. Putin will not accept any compromise for a peace agreement now....Biden's bullshit just made things worse.


Possibly. Biden seems to make frequent mistakes when he tries to go off script. However, if those representing America's foreign policy deny any weight in Biden's opinions, Russia might prefer to buy that.


Turtlesoup said:


> The Time to tell PUtin that he would be removed was BEFORE invaded not after.  Now all biden did was start a pissing match with putin... who has much bigger balls than Biden.  And I still think that Biden was going to allow Putin to steal Ukraine up till the Ukrainians didn't destroy the labs and the paper trail to the illegal Bioweapons labs that hunter/Biden were taking kickbacks for after obama arranged for the US to illegal fund them.


I think you're acting childish when you say that Biden indicated that he was going to allow Putin to take the Ukraine.

For a start, you need to come to realize that it's not Putin's war, it's Russia's war against America's proxy.

If you want a discussion with me, you're going to have to leave your petty domestic politics out of it. I, as an impartial Canadian, can offer a discussion on US foreign policy matters, without the domestic sh-tfighting


----------



## Turtlesoup

Donald H said:


> Possibly. Biden seems to make frequent mistakes when he tries to go off script. However, if those representing America's foreign policy deny any weight in Biden's opinions, Russia might prefer to buy that.
> 
> I think you're acting childish when you say that Biden indicated that he was going to allow Putin to take the Ukraine.
> 
> For a start, you need to come to realize that it's not Putin's war, it's Russia's war against America's proxy.
> 
> If you want a discussion with me, you're going to have to leave your petty domestic politics out of it. I, as an impartial Canadian, can offer a discussion on US foreign policy matters, without the domestic sh-tfighting


Russia has already said it---Biden is Senile (and RUSSIAN do not fear senile old men especially with China backing them.) 

Biden flat out said that he was going to let Putin do a "minor excursion" into Ukraine----biden told him to go ahead and attack and that he would do nothing to stop Putin. These are the facts.  Not open to conjecture.  Not open for smears...Peace is kept under strong leaders...invasions, chaos, invasions happen under the weak.


----------



## Stann

gipper said:


> Lol. What about all the nations attacked by the US? Do you give O and W a pass, but not Putin?  Did not the US commit war crimes all over the ME?  Where’s your outrage over this?
> 
> Oh I get it. You get all your news from the government media complex so since they didn’t get you outraged over US actions, you aren’t.


It's not the same thing, we never had delusional fears about Canada or Mexico and attack them. Any other Nation had to have the vote of Congress in order to wage war in that country. So you just can't blame the president it was the nation that decided that was a just war. There is no comparison with what putin has done, this is the act of a psychotic person.


----------



## Rogue AI

HappyJoy said:


> I'd take Biden over Putin any day of the week. Look how bad they are doing in Ukraine.


Compared to what, the awe inspiring Afghanistan withdrawal?


----------



## gipper

Stann said:


> It's not the same thing, we never had delusional fears about Canada or Mexico and attack them. Any other Nation had to have the vote of Congress in order to wage war in that country. So you just can't blame the president it was the nation that decided that was a just war. There is no comparison with what putin has done, this is the act of a psychotic person.


That’s absurd. The hypocrisy of some Americans is unexplainable.  Whitewashing American war crimes has become the American Way.

You are completely unaware of what the US military did in places like Mosul, Fallujah, and elsewhere.

The government media complex has completely duped you.

Mosul after US “liberation.”


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> What does that have to do with our budget? Please stay on topic.


you brought up Iran,  I was just reminding everyone of how Obozo screwed it up.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> What does Carter have to do with this? Jesus, you're just grasping desperately at anything, aren't you?


you brought up previous administrations and their military spending, not me.  I cannot help it if your understanding of history comes from the liars at CNN


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> you brought up previous administrations and their military spending, not me.  I cannot help it if your understanding of history comes from the liars at CNN


When it comes to the unpopularity of the United States when Republicans are in office I didn't go as far back as Carter. I specifically mentioned the Bush II, Obama, Trump and Biden administrations. I'm sorry you can't deal with the graph I provided.


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> you brought up Iran,  I was just reminding everyone of how Obozo screwed it up.


Actually you brought up Iran in a discussion about our foreign aid budget as though you seem to think the money we gave back to them came out of our pocket. It didn't.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

gipper said:


> Dumb as usual. Trump was more confrontational toward Russia than even Ears. Get informed for once.  Here this might help a dummy like you.
> 25 Times Trump Has Been Dangerously Hawkish On Russia


What embarrassing pap. Trump licked putins ass on the world stage. He still is today. Smarten up dude, you're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

TNHarley said:


> The lefties were glad biden was here to keep us out of war, or worse.
> Biden calls for regime change and they cheer.
> Disingenuous fucking twats.
> Never EVER listen to a federal supremacist.


The entire world outside the cult is relieved Biden is president right now, and Trump is not.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The entire world outside the cult is relieved Biden is president right now, and Trump is not.


And you still insist that you speak for the entire world, proving you to be a continuous liar. Again.


----------



## Rambunctious

GOP representative questions if Biden admin colluded with media after president's cheat sheet exposed
					

Rep. Jake Ellzey questioned whether the Biden administration colluded with the media after a cue card with talking points was exposed.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## gipper

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What embarrassing pap. Trump licked putins ass on the world stage. He still is today. Smarten up dude, you're embarrassing yourself.


Once again you prove you know very little.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

gipper said:


> Once again you prove you know very little.


Your whining is not compelling, sorry.


----------



## gipper

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Your whining is not compelling, sorry.


Your ignorant posts are tiring.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> Actually, Joey cannot remain in power!


 You know you hit the nail on the head the fact that only commie America hating troll penelope hated this post of yours. God I can’t believe at one time I thought she was a truth seeker the fact she always spoke of the corruption of bush but when she started ignoring the corruption of the Clinton’s and Obama and Obama expanded everything bush started ,she exposed to the whole world she is a paid shill for the Demonrat party.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

gipper said:


> Your ignorant posts are tiring.


Yeah, I imagine how tired you must be, being in the tiny minority on the wrong side of facts, history, ethics, etc, on this one... must be a daily struggle


----------



## LA RAM FAN

EvilCat Breath said:


> Joey is lucky Putin has not reacted to our act of war courtesy of disgraced Hunter Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden helped secure millions for biotech research Ukraine
> 
> 
> Email emails and correspondence obtained by DailyMail.com from Hunter's abandoned laptop show he helped secure millions for Metabiota.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

I agree with Biden, but he should not have said it. His words in his official capacity can't just be his own personal wishes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Redfish said:


> everyone is embarrassed by our senile president.  a Buffoon of the first degree.   Biden has been a joke in congress for 50 years, now he is a joke as president and our nation is in great danger of collapsing.


This stupid fuck and other Demonrat lovers like lesbo penelope ignore that even the most major democrat state New York the citizens in the thousands are chanting fuck joe biden.


----------



## gipper

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yeah, I imagine how tired you must be, being in the tiny minority on the wrong side of facts, history, ethics, etc, on this one... must be a daily struggle


The international symbol for "You're about to read a really stupid tweet."


----------



## Freedomisneverfree

Joe Biden was never _in power_. He escaped out of kitchen in the "memory impaired" section of the living assisted facility  where he had been doing dishes and cleaning the scum out of the grease traps. Everyone knows he never won but he wandered on the WH lawn calling his sister by his wifes name and often talked about Beau, his dead son. that he said was alive.* Get this NUTCASE Out of here*. This country is the laughing stock and other countries would like to test us and you can thank  Biden.


----------



## TNHarley

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The entire world outside the cult is relieved Biden is president right now, and Trump is not.


You are in your own cult. 
In my mind, there is now difference.
This senile mother fucker is threatening regime change and WMDs on a nuclear super power.
If you think thats better than what the fat man would say, you are a one stupid mother fucker.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> When it comes to the unpopularity of the United States when Republicans are in office I didn't go as far back as Carter. I specifically mentioned the Bush II, Obama, Trump and Biden administrations. I'm sorry you can't deal with the graph I provided.


right, figures don't lie but liars figure.  Your chart proves nothing, zero, nada


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Freedomisneverfree said:


> Joe Biden was never _in power_. He escaped out of kitchen in the "memory impaired" section of the living assisted facility  where he had been doing dishes and cleaning the scum out of the grease traps. Everyone knows he never won but he wandered on the WH lawn calling his sister by his wifes name and often talked about Beau, his dead son. that he said was alive.* Get this NUTCASE Out of here*. This country is the laughing stock and other countries would like to test us and you can thank  Biden.


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> right, figures don't lie but liars figure.  Your chart proves nothing, zero, nada


My chart is made from figures. Weird, huh?


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> My chart is made from figures. Weird, huh?


yes, you appear quite weird.   might be the defective liberal gene.  Its been scientifically located, its known as DRD4, look it up if you doubt your defectiveness.


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> yes, you appear quite weird.   might be the defective liberal gene.  Its been scientifically located, its known as DRD4, look it up if you doubt your defectiveness.


So, you don't have an answer to why the globe hated us during the last two Republican administrations other than to say "nuh-uh".


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> So, you don't have an answer to why the globe hated us during the last two Republican administrations other than to say "nuh-uh".


The globe did not hate us during Bush and Trump's terms.   Your masters at CNN and the DNC are lying to you.  What is true however, is that the globe is laughing at us right now with old senile Joe and Willie Brown's squeeze toy running the country, and with crazy senile loose teeth Nancy as 3rd in command.  We are being governed by idiots and you fools seem to be happy about it.   Respect and pity are two very different emotions.  The world used to respect the USA, now they pity us for the morons we put in charge that are destroying our great nation.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

gipper said:


> The international symbol for "You're about to read a really stupid tweet."
> View attachment 623205


Cry it all out. Changes nothing. Go get your daily ration of Putin propaganda now.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

TNHarley said:


> You are in your own cult.


No, sorry. Just a normal adult. There is the cult, then there is everyone not in the cult. We know which one you are.


----------



## gipper

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cry it all out. Changes nothing. Go get your daily ration of Putin propaganda now.


I’ve tried to educate you but sadly, you’re uneducable.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> I’ve tried to educate you but sadly, you’re uneducable.


Indeed,the understatement of the year,reminds you of flash,Leftwinger and soupnazi doesnt he?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

gipper said:


> I’ve tried to educate you but sadly, you’re uneducable.


Yes, how frustrating for you to be in the tiny minority on the wrong side of history, facts, ethics. This is a YOU problem, crybaby.


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cry it all out. Changes nothing. Go get your daily ration of Putin propaganda now.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> View attachment 623634


Ah yes, more Putin propaganda. He's relying on you.


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ah yes, more Putin propaganda. He's relying on you.



What that has to do with Putin?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> What that has to do with Putin?


Because you have no idea what you are talking about. Just regurgitating putn propaganda.

Hey professor...how many soldiers do you imagine are in a battalion? You're going to look pretty stupid.


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Because you have no idea what you are talking about. Just regurgitating putn propaganda.
> 
> Hey professor...how many soldiers do you imagine are in a battalion? You're going to look pretty stupid.



What do you mean Putin propaganda? Our own media was calling them Nazis for years before Putin invaded. 

Sure, I don't support Ukraine, but what makes you think I support Russkies? 

Are you really THAT dumb that everything for you must be mutually exclusive? I guess you are. so... don't think to hard, it may sprain your brain.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> Our own media was calling


All or most Ukrainians? Ukrainian keadership?

Liar.

Here come the lies.

Just give it up. You are embarrassing yourself.

How many soldiers in a battalion, professor?


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> All or most Ukrainians? Ukrainian keadership?
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Here come the lies.
> 
> Just give it up. You are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> How many soldiers in a battalion, professor?



Ukrainian leadership acknowledge them as part of their military. There are several political parties with neo-Nazi platforms and each of them have their own armed forces.

Just like Democrats had KKK back then and Antifa now to enforce their agenda. You as Democrat should know your own party history.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> Ukrainian leadership acknowledge them as part of their military.


Indeed. But they aren't all nazis anymore. Sorry.

How many in a battalion? Let's go with 1000.

How many people in Ukraine fighting Russia?

Your cartoon is stupid and kind of shameful.

But it does align 100% with Putin propaganda.


----------



## beagle9

Redfish said:


> The globe did not hate us during Bush and Trump's terms.   Your masters at CNN and the DNC are lying to you.  What is true however, is that the globe is laughing at us right now with old senile Joe and Willie Brown's squeeze toy running the country, and with crazy senile loose teeth Nancy as 3rd in command.  We are being governed by idiots and you fools seem to be happy about it.   Respect and pity are two very different emotions.  The world used to respect the USA, now they pity us for the morons we put in charge that are destroying our great nation.


Yes, big difference between hate and respect. If the nation was respected it was because conservatives were in power, even though they aren't perfect either. When Democrat's are in power, they are either used by the world or they are either disrespected by the world, so then democrat's attempt to buy respect with our hard earned money, but it doesn't last, and then our money is gone.


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> The globe did not hate us during Bush and Trump's terms.   Your masters at CNN and the DNC are lying to you.  What is true however, is that the globe is laughing at us right now with old senile Joe and Willie Brown's squeeze toy running the country, and with crazy senile loose teeth Nancy as 3rd in command.  We are being governed by idiots and you fools seem to be happy about it.   Respect and pity are two very different emotions.  The world used to respect the USA, now they pity us for the morons we put in charge that are destroying our great nation.



Of course, everyone loved Bush and Trump so, so much.

The globe is laughing at us? As most of it is on our side with Ukraine? It's the Russian army that turns out to be the joke. To be honest with your, they kind of always have been it's just now we find out they can't even invade a neighboring country with a 3rd rate army. 

Nobody gives a shit who Harris dates, nobody.


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Indeed. But they aren't all nazis anymore. Sorry.
> 
> How many in a battalion? Let's go with 1000.
> 
> How many people in Ukraine fighting Russia?
> 
> Your cartoon is stupid and kind of shameful.
> 
> But it does align 100% with Putin propaganda.



I guess you missed my earlier posts about Ukraine, and their "understandable" hate towards Russians, because... what's the best way to piss them off but to turn into something that Russians hate most. Still, because of what Ukrainians did in Donbas during past 8 years, I don't blame Russians at all for invasion. And I don't care if they keep killing each other for the next ten years. Bad guys fighting other bad guys, it shouldn't be my problem.

What my problem are idiots like you, whose entire political ideology is based on telling other people what to think, what to do, and what to say. Just because I don't fall for your leftist propaganda, or because I don't agree with demented Joe, or with you, it doesn't mean I condone Russian actions. I don't have to, and I don't want to support your perverted world view, your collectivism, your ideology, that in its current shape and form is even worse than Putin propaganda.


----------



## TNHarley

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, sorry. Just a normal adult. There is the cult, then there is everyone not in the cult. We know which one you are.


ok boomer


----------



## gipper

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ah yes, more Putin propaganda. He's relying on you.


Everything that disputes the establishment narrative is Putin propaganda, in your deluded mind.

Damn Lost In Indiana, you seem to get more ignorant everyday. How is that possible?


----------



## gipper

Ame®icano said:


> I guess you missed my earlier posts about Ukraine, and their "understandable" hate towards Russians, because... what's the best way to piss them off but to turn into something that Russians hate most. Still, because of what Ukrainians did in Donbas during past 8 years, I don't blame Russians at all for invasion. And I don't care if they keep killing each other for the next ten years. Bad guys fighting other bad guys, it shouldn't be my problem.
> 
> What my problem are idiots like you, whose entire political ideology is based on telling other people what to think, what to do, and what to say. Just because I don't fall for your leftist propaganda, or because I don't agree with demented Joe, or with you, it doesn't mean I condone Russian actions. I don't have to, and I don't want to support your perverted world view, your collectivism, your ideology, that in its current shape and form is even worse than Putin propaganda.


Its not leftist propaganda he spews every day. He merely promotes the government media complex narrative. He’s too dumb to think for himself.


----------



## wamose

Putin needs to go, one way or the other. Biden finally got something right.


----------



## Ame®icano

gipper said:


> Its not leftist propaganda he spews every day. He merely promotes the government media complex narrative. He’s too dumb to think for himself.



The same group of people who for the last two years have been demanding to "follow the science", are the same exact group of people who don't know what the women is. 

Now they wants us to believe in every word they say about Ukraine and Russia, and if you don't you are somehow "anti-American".


----------



## Ame®icano

wamose said:


> Putin needs to go, one way or the other. Biden finally got something right.



Biden: "These are the "tough questions" you're allowed to ask me, and only answers I am allowed to give you!"


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> Of course, everyone loved Bush and Trump so, so much.
> 
> The globe is laughing at us? As most of it is on our side with Ukraine? It's the Russian army that turns out to be the joke. To be honest with your, they kind of always have been it's just now we find out they can't even invade a neighboring country with a 3rd rate army.
> 
> Nobody gives a shit who Harris dates, nobody.


Russia will eventually win this conflict,  if senile Joe gets us into it he must be impeached,  not one american kid in uniform needs to die to protect the corrupt Ukraine from the corrupt Russia.

Harris' history of screwing her way to the top shows her character and the american people are entitled to know about it.


----------



## Redfish

wamose said:


> Putin needs to go, one way or the other. Biden finally got something right.


that is up to the Russian people, not us.   and Biden only said what popped into his empty head at the moment, his brain is gone


----------



## surada

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


Biden didn't call for regime change, but I do wonder how Putin can remain in power after this FUBAR.


----------



## Redfish

surada said:


> Biden didn't call for regime change, but I do wonder how Putin can remain in power after this FUBAR.


as long as the military support him he will remain in power, but russia has had military coups in the past and it could happen again.


----------



## skews13

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...



And the Russians agree 100%

A Russian businessman imprisoned for a decade by Vladimir Putin believes the end is near for the former KGB operative's regime.
Mikhail Khodorkovsky, who founded one of the nation's first commercial banks, spent 10 years in a Siberian prison after publicly criticizing Putin's business corruption, but he now lives in London after he was freed ahead of the Sochi Winter Olympics, and he told The New Republic that President Joe Biden was right to say that Putin “cannot remain in power.”









						'Regime will end very soon': Jailed Oligarch explains why many Russians also want Putin to go
					

A Russian businessman imprisoned for a decade by Vladimir Putin believes the end is near for the former KGB operative's regime.Mikhail Khodorkovsky, who founded one of the nation's first commercial banks, spent 10 years in a Siberian prison after publicly criticizing Putin's business corruption...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## surada

Redfish said:


> as long as the military support him he will remain in power, but russia has had military coups in the past and it could happen again.


I just wonder if the Russian people are on Putin's side.


----------



## Redfish

"I told them to fire the prosecutor investigating Hunter and Burisma or I would cut off foreign aid to them, and son of a bitch they fired him"   Biden

and you libs say Ukraine isn't corrupt and Biden is not corrupt.  LOL


----------



## surada

skews13 said:


> And the Russians agree 100%
> 
> A Russian businessman imprisoned for a decade by Vladimir Putin believes the end is near for the former KGB operative's regime.
> Mikhail Khodorkovsky, who founded one of the nation's first commercial banks, spent 10 years in a Siberian prison after publicly criticizing Putin's business corruption, but he now lives in London after he was freed ahead of the Sochi Winter Olympics, and he told The New Republic that President Joe Biden was right to say that Putin “cannot remain in power.”


Invading Ukraine seems so backwards.


----------



## Redfish

surada said:


> I just wonder if the Russian people are on Putin's side.



We shall see.   But he got thousands to a rally last week.


----------



## Redfish

surada said:


> Invading Ukraine seems so backwards.


Study a little history.  Ukraine was part of Russia for decades,  after it was split off it became the most corrupt country in Europe.   Parts of Ukraine want to rejoin Russia.   Ukraine was bribing US politicians by paying their kids huge sums to sit on boards and do nothing.


----------



## surada

Redfish said:


> We shall see.   But he got thousands to a rally last week.


Still seems primative to me.. Russia must be a pretty backwards place.


----------



## surada

Redfish said:


> Study a little history.  Ukraine was part of Russia for decades,  after it was split off it became the most corrupt country in Europe.   Parts of Ukraine want to rejoin Russia.   Ukraine was bribing US politicians by paying their kids huge sums to sit on boards and do nothing.


Kuwait was once a province of Iraq and they all speak Arabic. This is stupid. You're pretty ignorant about multi national companies.     What To Know About The Ukrainian Company At The Heart Of Trump's Biden Allegations


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, sorry. Just a normal adult. There is the cult, then there is everyone not in the cult. We know which one you are.



You're not in a position to call anyone a cultist.


----------



## Redfish

surada said:


> Still seems primative to me.. Russia must be a pretty backwards place.


it is,  been there a couple of times.   But the people are good and caring and would love to live as we do.


----------



## Redfish

surada said:


> Kuwait was once a province of Iraq and they all speak Arabic. This is stupid. You're pretty ignorant about multi national companies.     What To Know About The Ukrainian Company At The Heart Of Trump's Biden Allegations


Burisma was paying bribes to US politicians through their kids.  Biden, Romney, Pelosi, Kerry.   Ukraine was and is one of the most corrupt countries in Europe.  Second only to Russia.


----------



## Ame®icano

Redfish said:


> Russia will eventually win this conflict,  if senile Joe gets us into it he must be impeached,  not one american kid in uniform needs to die to protect the corrupt Ukraine from the corrupt Russia.
> 
> Harris' history of screwing her way to the top shows her character and the american people are entitled to know about it.



If "winning" means Ukraine's surrender and annexation to Russia, it's not going to happen. 

What I suspect is going to happen is sort of Bosnian solution, where they going to keep Ukraine whole, but split it internally into ethnic states. That way Ukrainians can say they kept country whole and unified, and Russian can say they saved Russians in Ukraine. Both sides will claim they got what they wanted, and therefore they won, just to end up in war again ten years later.


----------



## skews13

Redfish said:


> Study a little history.  Ukraine was part of Russia for decades,  after it was split off it became the most corrupt country in Europe.   Parts of Ukraine want to rejoin Russia.   Ukraine was bribing US politicians by paying their kids huge sums to sit on boards and do nothing.



You should take your own advice.

Ukraine has never been part of Russia. It was part of the Soviet Union, by force, until its collapse. The people of Ukraine, even Russian separatists in Donbas and Crimea, want Ukraine to remain a separate autonomous country. The same sentiment is with Russian natives, especially those with family members in Ukraine. There is no support for Putins invasion, and genocidal war crimes of Ukraine.

And it will not go unanswered, or unpunished. If you are on the side of Putin, or his US asset Donald Trump. You are on the losing side. You are also a traitor that needs to find the business of a rope around your neck. In the days of Washington, Madison, and Jefferson, that’s exactly what would have happened to you,


----------



## Redfish

Ame®icano said:


> If "winning" means Ukraine's surrender and annexation to Russia, it's not going to happen.
> 
> What I suspect is going to happen is sort of Bosnian solution, where they going to keep Ukraine whole, but split it internally into ethnic states. That way Ukrainians can say they kept country whole and unified, and Russian can say they saved Russians in Ukraine. Both sides will claim they got what they wanted, and therefore they won, just to end up in war again ten years later.


I think you are correct.  Russia may annex the parts that want to rejoin Russia and leave the rest as Ukraine,  but Ukraine will be without any military power and will remain a very corrupt country.   Will the people be better off????  Who knows, probably not.


----------



## Redfish

skews13 said:


> You should take your own advice.
> 
> Ukraine has never been part of Russia. It was part of the Soviet Union, by force, until its collapse. The people of Ukraine, even Russian separatists in Donbas and Crimea, want Ukraine to remain a separate autonomous country. The same sentiment is with Russian natives, especially those with family members in Ukraine. There is no support for Putins invasion, and genocidal war crimes of Ukraine.
> 
> And it will not go unanswered, or unpunished. If you are on the side of Putin, or his US asset Donald Trump. You are on the losing side. You are also a traitor that needs to find the business of a rope around your neck. In the days of Washington, Madison, and Jefferson, that’s exactly what would have happened to you,


Trump is not Putin's asset,  what a stupid thing to say.  If anyone is Putin's US asset it is the Bidens and Clintons who have been on Putin's payroll for years.   Putin may be overthrown, but it will be done by the Russian military, not Ukraine.   and you are wrong about history.  Ukraine was part of the USSR and after splitting off became the most corrupt country in Europe.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ah yes, more Putin propaganda. He's relying on you.


Spoken as a true Putin asset, which you are.


----------



## Ame®icano

Redfish said:


> Trump is not Putin's asset,  what a stupid thing to say.  If anyone is Putin's US asset it is the Bidens and Clintons who have been on Putin's payroll for years.   Putin may be overthrown, but it will be done by the Russian military, not Ukraine.   and you are wrong about history.  Ukraine was part of the USSR and after splitting off became the most corrupt country in Europe.



Trump cancels Nordstream 2.
>Reeee, Trump is Putin's asset.

Biden cancels KXL, approves Nordstream 2.
>Reeee, Trump is Putin's asset.


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> Russia will eventually win this conflict,  if senile Joe gets us into it he must be impeached,  not one american kid in uniform needs to die to protect the corrupt Ukraine from the corrupt Russia.



There is corruption and then there is Russia which is next level. Russia doesn't appear to know how to win. They are doing what they have done in the past, poor military performance so to make up for it commit war crimes and turn cities to rubble.

Their economy is now going to go through some changes.



Redfish said:


> Harris' history of screwing her way to the top shows her character and the american people are entitled to know about it.



Gross.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> There is corruption and then there is Russia which is next level. Russia doesn't appear to know how to win. They are doing what they have done in the past, poor military performance so to make up for it commit war crimes and turn cities to rubble.
> 
> Their economy is now going to go through some changes.
> 
> 
> 
> Gross.


wherever you have politicians you have corruption.  DC is one of the most corrupt cities in the world.   If you don't understand that you are very naive and uninformed.  and yes, Harris is gross.


----------



## Ame®icano

HappyJoy said:


> Their economy is now going to go through some changes.



You lefties never learn. Your kneejerk reactions ALWAYS end up biting you in the ass.

Russians lived under sanctions for most part of last twenty years. Do you think that European, followed by US sanctions are working?

Of course not, ruble is back to almost same level before they invaded Ukraine, plus from tomorrow they will accept only ruble as payment for their products. Although he will honor some active contracts (with countries that did not impose sanctions on Russia), new contract will be in rubles. Do you know what that even means?

You can't buy ruble for dollars, you have to buy them for gold. There are two payment systems, SWIFT and CIPS. The SWIFT is western payment system, which is nearly bankrupt, since there is no gold, and CIPS is eastern payment system that has gold. What's really happening is, the EU and the US are not taking Russia out of SWIFT, that would happen anyways, but Russia is kicking us in the balls by switching to use system that has gold.

It almost looks like it was all planned. Western governments would never get us go for "social credit" system, so they're just going to bankrupt the SWIFT which they were actively doing for the past hundred years and they're going to force us into CIPS. INO, we're not taking Russia out of SWIFT, Russia is moving to CIPS, and we are fucked, since dollar is basically worthless, so is EURO. Just few days ago, Saudis announced they will be taking payments in Yuan, which is another blow to our monetary system. With printing trillions of dollars in past few years, we nearly destroyed it without their help.


----------



## HappyJoy

Ame®icano said:


> You lefties never learn. Your kneejerk reactions ALWAYS end up biting you in the ass.



There is nothing kneejerk about it. The sanctions are unprecedented. 



Ame®icano said:


> Russians lived under sanctions for most part of last twenty years. Do you think that European, followed by US sanctions are working?



Yes, I do. 



Ame®icano said:


> Of course not, ruble is back to almost same level before they invaded Ukraine, plus from tomorrow they will accept only ruble as payment for their products. Although he will honor some active contracts (with countries that did not impose sanctions on Russia), new contract will be in rubles. Do you know what that even means?











						Biden turned the ruble into rubble. Then it quickly came back.
					

Some current and former Treasury officials, foreign exchange traders and sanctions experts say the ruble's rebound doesn’t necessarily mean the West’s economic weapons are losing their punch.




					www.politico.com
				




The lengths Russia had to go to get the ruble back to almost (though not really) the same rate has consequences such as rising interest rates. Of course Russia is going to make some changes to attempt to fight the sanctions and we'll just have to play along with them. Such as more sanctions, a long term (this is what is really going to hurt Russia) plan to steer European countries away from Russian oil. What they've done isn't just going to cost them in the near term (like Trump's dumb ass China trade war) but in the long run, nobody wants to depend on Russia for oil because they are not a good trading partner and are quite unpredictable. 

Nobody wants to pay in rubles. 

For the oil that countries will still have to pay Russia it won't be in rubles Russia doesn't have the leverage to make such a demand.









						Russia appears to be softening its gas-for-rubles demand, easing supply risks to Europe — for now
					

In a call with German Chancellor Olaf Scholz, Russia's Vladimir Putin said European firms could continue paying for gas supplies in euros or dollars.




					www.cnbc.com
				






Ame®icano said:


> You can't buy ruble for dollars, you have to buy them for gold. There are two payment systems, SWIFT and CIPS. The SWIFT is western payment system, which is nearly bankrupt, since there is no gold, and CIPS is eastern payment system that has gold. What's really happening is, the EU and the US are not taking Russia out of SWIFT, that would happen anyways, but Russia is kicking us in the balls by switching to use system that has gold
> 
> It almost looks like it was all planned. Western governments would never get us go for "social credit" system, so they're just going to bankrupt the SWIFT which they were actively doing for the past hundred years and they're going to force us into CIPS. INO, we're not taking Russia out of SWIFT, Russia is moving to CIPS, and we are fucked, since dollar is basically worthless, so is EURO. Just few days ago, Saudis announced they will be taking payments in Yuan, which is another blow to our monetary system. With printing trillions of dollars in past few years, we nearly destroyed it without their help.



Neat. Compared to Russia the west and it's banking system is nowhere near bankrupt. Stop making shit up.


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> wherever you have politicians you have corruption.  DC is one of the most corrupt cities in the world.   If you don't understand that you are very naive and uninformed.  and yes, Harris is gross.



I'd bet that Moscow has a tad more corruption.  Beginning with murdering journalists, doctors and political opponents to you know that whole skimming off the top of the Russian economy (which may be why their military sucks so bad) oligarchy thing they have going on that really doesn't exist here.


----------



## Ringo

The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation publishes a request from the Ukrainian company Motor Sich to the Turkish manufacturer Bayraktar about systems and mechanisms for spraying aerosols from them.
In fact, we are talking about the development by Kiev of means of delivery of biological weapons with the possibility of use against Russia


----------



## HappyJoy

Ringo said:


> The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation publishes a request from the Ukrainian company Motor Sich to the Turkish manufacturer Bayraktar about systems and mechanisms for spraying aerosols from them.
> In fact, we are talking about the development by Kiev of means of delivery of biological weapons with the possibility of use against Russia


Seems legit.


----------



## Ame®icano

HappyJoy said:


> There is nothing kneejerk about it. The sanctions are unprecedented.



True, those sanctions are unprecedented. But beside initial fall of ruble, they did nearly nothing to Russia. For them, it's business as usual. Once they reroute their oil and gas elsewhere, they'll be back in the saddle. 



HappyJoy said:


> Nobody wants to pay in rubles.



It's not matter of choice. With Russians out of SWIFT, only remaining system of payments for them is CIPS. Guess what, you have to have gold to buy ruble to pay your bills. Those you're calling "nobody" are only western countries, including us. EU will have no choice but to pay in rubles, otherwise Russia will stop their deliveries. That is going to hurt them more than their/our sanctions are hurting Russia. Meanwhile, Russia has plenty of customers who are willing to pay for their oil in discounted prices, India is already negotiating, so is nearly everyone in the eastern hemisphere.

Of course, sanctions will do some damage, but one thing you're incapable of processing is that Russian people are way better adapted to this game than western countries are. I think it was back in 2003 when our eastern power grid collapsed for couple of days and it caused mayhem among unprepared Americans. Russians can live like that for months and they would probably laugh about it.


----------



## HappyJoy

Ame®icano said:


> True, those sanctions are unprecedented. But beside initial fall of ruble, they did nearly nothing to Russia. For them, it's business as usual. Once they reroute their oil and gas elsewhere, they'll be back in the saddle.



Yeah, 20% interest rates to prop up their shitty currency. I'm sure they won't feel that at all. And no, it's not business as usual. Unprecedented is unprecedented. 




Ame®icano said:


> It's not matter of choice. With Russians out of SWIFT, only remaining system of payments for them is CIPS. Guess what, you have to have gold to buy ruble to pay your bills. Those you're calling "nobody" are only western countries, including us. EU will have no choice but to pay in rubles, otherwise Russia will stop their deliveries. That is going to hurt them more than their/our sanctions are hurting Russia. Meanwhile, Russia has plenty of customers who are willing to pay for their oil in discounted prices, India is already negotiating, so is nearly everyone in the eastern hemisphere.



Russia is backing down from that. I posted a link you didn't read it. Their are already contracts signed and paying in rubles is not in it. Then of course long term, their product is not going to be in high demand as Europe transitions away from Russia on a more permanent basis. 



Ame®icano said:


> Of course, sanctions will do some damage, but one thing you're incapable of processing is that Russian people are way better adapted to this game than western countries are. I think it was back in 2003 when our eastern power grid collapsed for couple of days and it caused mayhem among unprepared Americans. Russians can live like that for months and they would probably laugh about it.



Like I said unprecedented sanctions are unprecedented. This is also is less about the Russian people and more about the billionaire oligarchs who don't have any place to spend their money. 

What do Russian sanctions have to do with our own collapsing infrastructure? Nothing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> I guess you missed my earlier posts about Ukraine, and their "understandable" hate towards Russians, because... what's the best way to piss them off but to turn into something that Russians hate most. Still, because of what Ukrainians did in Donbas during past 8 years, I don't blame Russians at all for invasion. And I don't care if they keep killing each other for the next ten years. Bad guys fighting other bad guys, it shouldn't be my problem.
> 
> What my problem are idiots like you, whose entire political ideology is based on telling other people what to think, what to do, and what to say. Just because I don't fall for your leftist propaganda, or because I don't agree with demented Joe, or with you, it doesn't mean I condone Russian actions. I don't have to, and I don't want to support your perverted world view, your collectivism, your ideology, that in its current shape and form is even worse than Putin propaganda.


Sorry pal, you posted your cartoon. It said what you meant it to say. And it was idiotic. And this happened because you didn't and still don't know jack shit about the Azov battalion, except for what I have taught you.

You gleefully regurgitated Putin propaganda based on lies. And you got caught. So now you have a hissy fit.


----------



## Ame®icano

HappyJoy said:


> Yeah, 20% interest rates to prop up their shitty currency. I'm sure they won't feel that at all. And no, it's not business as usual. Unprecedented is unprecedented.


"Unprecedented is unprecedented"

You're repeating it because Biden tweeted it? 





Do you even know what that means? It's just bit harsher then it was before. Russia adjusted their interest rates, and while Biden and you were celebrating, ruble came back in no time. When it stabilize, they'll lower interest rates. Even interest rates are not hurting them much, because they have almost no foreign debt, some $40-50 billion or so. Our government spend that much in three days. 




HappyJoy said:


> Russia is backing down from that. I posted a link you didn't read it. Their are already contracts signed and paying in rubles is not in it. Then of course long term, their product is not going to be in high demand as Europe transitions away from Russia on a more permanent basis.



Incorrect, again. Did you read what I said? Whoever told you that wants you to believe that they're capable of controlling the situation. Of course, you'll swallow any shit that comes out of their asses.

He's not backing out at all, he's honoring the current active contracts, except with countries who sanctioned Russia. Here, fresh from today.

Putin says Russia will enforce rouble payments for gas from Friday​
He even signed a legal decree for it, so who do you think will blink first?



HappyJoy said:


> Like I said unprecedented sanctions are unprecedented. This is also is less about the Russian people and more about the billionaire oligarchs who don't have any place to spend their money.
> 
> What do Russian sanctions have to do with our own collapsing infrastructure? Nothing.



You are more clueless that I thought. Our companies have much more assets in Russia, than Russia have in the west. Knowing that, what do you think, who is hurting more?


----------



## Colin norris

Ame®icano said:


> "Unprecedented is unprecedented"
> 
> You're repeating it because Biden tweeted it?
> 
> View attachment 624073
> 
> Do you even know what that means? It's just bit harsher then it was before. Russia adjusted their interest rates, and while Biden and you were celebrating, ruble came back in no time. When it stabilize, they'll lower interest rates. Even interest rates are not hurting them much, because they have almost no foreign debt, some $40-50 billion or so. Our government spend that much in three days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect, again. Did you read what I said? Whoever told you that wants you to believe that they're capable of controlling the situation. Of course, you'll swallow any shit that comes out of their asses.
> 
> He's not backing out at all, he's honoring the current active contracts, except with countries who sanctioned Russia. Here, fresh from today.
> 
> Putin says Russia will enforce rouble payments for gas from Friday​
> He even signed a legal decree for it, so who do you think will blink first?
> 
> 
> 
> You are more clueless that I thought. Our companies have much more assets in Russia, than Russia have in the west. Knowing that, what do you think, who is hurting more?


Why are you covertly supporting communists and denying facts?


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sorry pal, you posted your cartoon. It said what you meant it to say. And it was idiotic. And this happened because you didn't and still don't know jack shit about the Azov battalion, except for what I have taught you.



You are incapable of teaching anything, since you are just repeating MSM propaganda. What you hear from and spew here is not knowledge, it's just an echo chamber.

I bet your brain feels as good as new, seeing that you've never used it.



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You gleefully regurgitated Putin propaganda based on lies. And you got caught. So now you have a hissy fit.



And there you go again... mindless fuck thinking that anyone who doesn't agree with him is traitor. If at least you're echoing someone smart, but Biden? Don't you ever get tired of the noises?


----------



## Ame®icano

Colin norris said:


> Why are you covertly supporting communists and denying facts?



Where did you get that from? 

What facts are you talking about?


----------



## Ringo

HappyJoy said:


> Seems legit.


I also think it's unrealistic. Why order drones worth more than $2 million each to carry 20 liters of biological weapons? It is much more logical to fill this tank with 20 liters of Coca-Cola to quench the thirst of your soldiers. That's as much as 5 gallons!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> You are incapable of teaching anything, since you are just repeating MSM propaganda.


A desperate, sleazy lie, as anyone can see for themselves. I only posted a couple facts, which is a couple more than you knew before regurgitating Putin's propaganda.  You know nothing about the Azov battalion. Not its size, not its history.

But you are spreading Putins propaganda that the Ukrainians are nazis in general.

You should be ashamed of yourself.

But you cultists are no longer capable of shame.


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> A desperate, sleazy lie, as anyone can see for themselves. I only posted a couple facts, which is a couple more than you knew before regurgitating Putin's propaganda.  You know nothing about the Azov battalion. Not its size, not its history.
> 
> But you are spreading Putins propaganda that the Ukrainians are nazis in general.
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourself.
> 
> But you cultists are no longer capable of shame.



Incorrect, again. Check my earlier posts. I wrote about whole history, posted links to books and documentaries, I wrote about Bandera followers and parties that supported it. 

Where have I said that Ukrainians are Nazis in general? Opps, you should rethink that one, since it didn't happen. But Ukrainian government accepted all those nationalist groups like Svoboda, Right Sector, Azov, Ukrainian National Assembly, Congress of Ukrainian Nationalists, Fatherland, etc and did nothing to limit their influence. Every single one of those groups are anti-Russian. 

Unlike you, I know history, and I am not falling for media narrative. Just because I don't support Ukraine, it doesn't mean I support Russia. I criticize both sides equally, you just don't see it, because you're moron who think that I have to take side, like you did, because Biden said so.  

Why should I be ashamed of myself? Believe me, if I was retarded at your level, I would be ashamed, I would stop posting here.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> Incorrect, again. Check my earlier posts. I wrote about whole history, posted links to books and documentaries, I wrote about Bandera followers and parties that supported it.
> 
> Where have I said that Ukrainians are Nazis in general? Opps, you should rethink that one, since it didn't happen. But Ukrainian government accepted all those nationalist groups like Svoboda, Right Sector, Azov, Ukrainian National Assembly, Congress of Ukrainian Nationalists, Fatherland, etc and did nothing to limit their influence. Every single one of those groups are anti-Russian.
> 
> Unlike you, I know history, and I am not falling for media narrative. Just because I don't support Ukraine, it doesn't mean I support Russia. I criticize both sides equally, you just don't see it, because you're moron who think that I have to take side, like you did, because Biden said so.
> 
> Why should I be ashamed of myself? Believe me, if I was retarded at your level, I would be ashamed, I would stop posting here.


Nah, you posted half truths and exaggerated opinions, to support your Putin propaganda.

In what the rest of us call reality, the battalion is only about 1000 people, and they are not all nazis, and are not allowed to wear nazi symbols.

You didn't post any kind this. Instead you oisted a putin proganaganda cartoon conflating Ukrainians in general and nazis.  I would like to say it is because you are sleazy liar wo was trying to fool people. But the truth is - as has become apparent- you are just abjectly ignorant.

And you got caught. Now, instead of being a normal human being and admitted you lied and got fooled, you have a hissy fit.

Even 4 year Olds admit they lied, when they see they can no longer keep up the lie. But not you. 

Post your cartoon again. Own it. Since, you know, it is so accurate.


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nah, you posted half truths and exaggerated opinions, to support your Putin propaganda.
> 
> In what the rest of us call reality, the battalion is only about 1000 people, and they are not all nazis, and are not allowed to wear nazi symbols.
> 
> You didn't post any kind this. Instead you oisted a putin proganaganda cartoon conflating Ukrainians in general and nazis.  I would like to say it is because you are sleazy liar wo was trying to fool people. But the truth is - as has become apparent- you are just abjectly ignorant.
> 
> And you got caught. Now, instead of being a normal human being and admitted you lied and got fooled, you have a hissy fit.
> 
> Even 4 year Olds admit they lied, when they see they can no longer keep up the lie. But not you.
> 
> Post your cartoon again. Own it. Since, you know, it is so accurate.



You're bitching about a cartoon, really? You're THAT dumb that you think cartoon is true reflection of real life situation. And you got stuck on it. You're THAT stupid?

You think you really need to "teach" someone who served, about size of battalion?  

You see, the only difference in Putin propaganda, and MSM propaganda is that you can know for sure you can't trust Putin, so it's easy to filter what's true or not. And difference between you and me is that I refuse to take side in this. Both, Russians and Ukrainians are corrupted. They're both bad guys. You chose side because you were told so. Because you are unable to think and act on your own, you have to be told what to think in order to function. I can't imagine what you're going thru, really... how does it feel to have one single brain cell, that is fighting for dominance. I guess it's awesome!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> You're bitching about a cartoon, really?


I believe I was clear that I was correcting your lies and the message you tried to send with your putin propaganda.

You mock me, but you are the one that posted a putin propaganda cartoon. You are the useful idiot who found it important enough to post it.

Which is ironic.

But cultists, in addition to having no shame, are also immune to irony.


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I believe I was clear that I was correcting your lies and the message you tried to send with your putin propaganda.
> 
> You mock me, but you are the one that posted a putin propaganda cartoon. You are the useful idiot who found it important enough to post it.
> 
> Which is ironic.
> 
> But cultists, in addition to having no shame, are also immune to irony.



I am not mocking you, limp wrist. I pity you and your brainwashed space in between your ears.

Saying that sanctions are not hurting Putin is not propaganda, it's the reality. Saying that those the same sanctions are hurting us as much, if not more, is also a reality. Look at the inflation, look at the price of wheat, corn, oil, gasoline, look at how much money is printed to pay for leftist pipe dreams, and say it's not hurting us now, and even more in a long run.

And again, you're in no position to call anyone cultist...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> I am not mocking you, limp wrist. I pity you and your brainwashed space in between your ears.
> 
> Saying that sanctions are not hurting Putin is not propaganda, it's the reality. Saying that those the same sanctions are hurting us as much, if not more, is also a reality. Look at the inflation, look at the price of wheat, corn, oil, gasoline, look at how much money is printed to pay for leftist pipe dreams, and say it's not hurting us now, and even more in a long run.
> 
> And again, you're in no position to call anyone cultist...
> 
> View attachment 624144​


What a bunch of vapid whining.

Post your awesome cartoon again. Might as well keep embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Ame®icano

Ringo said:


> The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation publishes a request from the Ukrainian company Motor Sich to the Turkish manufacturer Bayraktar about systems and mechanisms for spraying aerosols from them.
> In fact, we are talking about the development by Kiev of means of delivery of biological weapons with the possibility of use against Russia



It still doesn't mean anything. 

Ukraine is probably investing in some high tech farming.


----------



## HappyJoy

Ame®icano said:


> "Unprecedented is unprecedented"
> 
> You're repeating it because Biden tweeted it?
> 
> View attachment 624073
> 
> Do you even know what that means? It's just bit harsher then it was before. Russia adjusted their interest rates, and while Biden and you were celebrating, ruble came back in no time. When it stabilize, they'll lower interest rates. Even interest rates are not hurting them much, because they have almost no foreign debt, some $40-50 billion or so. Our government spend that much in three days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect, again. Did you read what I said? Whoever told you that wants you to believe that they're capable of controlling the situation. Of course, you'll swallow any shit that comes out of their asses.
> 
> He's not backing out at all, he's honoring the current active contracts, except with countries who sanctioned Russia. Here, fresh from today.
> 
> Putin says Russia will enforce rouble payments for gas from Friday​
> He even signed a legal decree for it, so who do you think will blink first?
> 
> 
> 
> You are more clueless that I thought. Our companies have much more assets in Russia, than Russia have in the west. Knowing that, what do you think, who is hurting more?


Russians retreated from Kiev. They lost the battle of taking over Ukraine. Are you OK with that? Or do you believe Russian propaganda that although they dedicated and lost a lot of resources trying to take Kiev it was only a feint?

You didn't post anything worthwhile to respond to so I thought I'd just see how you think the war is going so far.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

HappyJoy said:


> Russians retreated from Kiev. They lost the battle of taking over Ukraine. Are you OK with that? Or do you believe Russian propaganda that although they dedicated and lost a lot of resources trying to take Kiev it was only a feint?


Only old Russians and right wingers believe Putin's lies. I wouldn't take him at his word for a single second.


----------



## HappyJoy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Only old Russians and right wingers believe Putin's lies. I wouldn't take him at his word for a single second.


You'd think.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What a bunch of vapid whining.
> 
> Post your awesome cartoon again. Might as well keep embarrassing yourself.


You are just upset because he is doing what you always do and can't stand the competition,


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> You'd think.


But you just can't do that.


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> But you just can't do that.


I'm not playing by your rules though.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> I'm not playing by your rules though.


No, you just make up shit to suit your purposes at the moment.


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> No, you just make up shit to suit your purposes at the moment.


Like what?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


Now that the gloves are off I look forward to Putin reciprocating.


----------



## Ame®icano

HappyJoy said:


> Russians retreated from Kiev. They lost the battle of taking over Ukraine. Are you OK with that? Or do you believe Russian propaganda that although they dedicated and lost a lot of resources trying to take Kiev it was only a feint?
> 
> You didn't post anything worthwhile to respond to so I thought I'd just see how you think the war is going so far.



I wrote about this few weeks back, and in essence I said that there is no way Russia could take over Ukraine even if they use their full force. With this I hope you understand they didn't use all they could use in this war. even a fraction.

Now back to your question. In modern warfare, you don't capture cities, you surround and isolate them. It's simply not worth capturing, when you count on loss of life, infrastructure, and resources. I have no doubt that if Russian intention was to capture Kiev, they would've done so, but at the end Kiev would look like Stalingrad, or Dresden, or Fellujah. Second, from the latest info i found, Russians are not retreating, but regrouping, which means to me that they're trying to position them selves better for ongoing negotiations. They know that neither US or EU would intervene, so they're not rushing. Beside, they just enlisted some 130K into army... 

I don't know what do you mean with "Are you OK with that?"

Since the beginning, I refused to take either side, since both of them throughout the history and lately did bad things to each other. I say this is not our fight. I'm just afraid that all what's happening is just a "look over here" while something much bigger and more important is happening "over there". EU and the USA are both nearly broke, and as a result are printing money like crazy. Just think what would happen if EU and USA stop paying their bills, debt precisely, all in order to destroy current banking system in favor of something new, with full control over it, and do it all while blaming someone else for it. Think about it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Weatherman2020 said:


> Now that the gloves are off I look forward to Putin reciprocating.


Of course you do.


----------



## HappyJoy

Ame®icano said:


> I wrote about this few weeks back, and in essence I said that there is no way Russia could take over Ukraine even if they use their full force. With this I hope you understand they didn't use all they could use in this war. even a fraction.



They tried, it didn't happen.


Ame®icano said:


> Now back to your question. In modern warfare, you don't capture cities, you surround and isolate them.



Well, some call that committing war crimes when you deny humanitarian aid and then also bomb civilian centers. Just the same, you need to capture the cities if you want to move past them. 



Ame®icano said:


> It's simply not worth capturing, when you count on loss of life, infrastructure, and resources.



When why are Russians dying and losing equipment attempting to do just that? Remember that convoy on the way to Kiev? It never made it much of it was destroyed. Sitting targets on the road. 



Ame®icano said:


> I have no doubt that if Russian intention was to capture Kiev, they would've done so, but at the end Kiev would look like Stalingrad, or Dresden, or Fellujah. Second, from the latest info i found, Russians are not retreating, but regrouping, which means to me that they're trying to position them selves better for ongoing negotiations. They know that neither US or EU would intervene, so they're not rushing. Beside, they just enlisted some 130K into army...



It was their intention and no, they didn't do it because of multiple reasons. Their military is not trained that well, many who invaded were conscripts. Russia has always been lousy at logistics so Ukraine only had to take out supplies and then the Russians had not choice but to abandon the armor when they ran out of gas. Weather was also another factor, Russia started too late when the ground began to thaw and their tanks and other vehicles got stuck in the mud. Also, their equipment is shit. Much of it is old and not maintained well. When military has a major issue with tire rot when invading their neighbors?

The woke American army is so much better than the clusterfuck that is the Russian military. 


Ame®icano said:


> I don't know what do you mean with "Are you OK with that?"



You should know what I mean.



Ame®icano said:


> Since the beginning, I refused to take either side, since both of them throughout the history and lately did bad things to each other. I say this is not our fight. I'm just afraid that all what's happening is just a "look over here" while something much bigger and more important is happening "over there". EU and the USA are both nearly broke, and as a result are printing money like crazy. Just think what would happen if EU and USA stop paying their bills, debt precisely, all in order to destroy current banking system in favor of something new, with full control over it, and do it all while blaming someone else for it. Think about it.



Actually we're not broke. Russia though, yikes. It's only going to get worse for them.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

HappyJoy said:


> Actually we're not broke. Russia though, yikes. It's only going to get worse for them.


It's like Cold War II. We are making them spend themselves into oblivion.

They're so poor, they don't have smart weapons on their jets. They are using dumb bombs.


----------



## HappyJoy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It's like Cold War II. We are making them spend themselves into oblivion.
> 
> They're so poor, they don't have smart weapons on their jets. They are using dumb bombs.


I have no idea how they are going to be able to replenish their already fucked up military. Many of their parts come from the west.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Of course you do.


I’ll file that under TRUMP


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Weatherman2020 said:


> I’ll file that under TRUMP


Yes, in the trump folder in your "I am proud to be a traitor" file.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, in the trump folder in your "I am proud to be a traitor" file.


Hilarious. Tell us more about China Joe.


----------



## Ame®icano

HappyJoy said:


> They tried, it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> Well, some call that committing war crimes when you deny humanitarian aid and then also bomb civilian centers. Just the same, you need to capture the cities if you want to move past them.
> 
> 
> 
> When why are Russians dying and losing equipment attempting to do just that? Remember that convoy on the way to Kiev? It never made it much of it was destroyed. Sitting targets on the road.
> 
> 
> 
> It was their intention and no, they didn't do it because of multiple reasons. Their military is not trained that well, many who invaded were conscripts. Russia has always been lousy at logistics so Ukraine only had to take out supplies and then the Russians had not choice but to abandon the armor when they ran out of gas. Weather was also another factor, Russia started too late when the ground began to thaw and their tanks and other vehicles got stuck in the mud. Also, their equipment is shit. Much of it is old and not maintained well. When military has a major issue with tire rot when invading their neighbors?
> 
> The woke American army is so much better than the clusterfuck that is the Russian military.
> 
> 
> You should know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we're not broke. Russia though, yikes. It's only going to get worse for them.



I'll resist chopping off your replies, since you are clueless about military strategy, there is no point explaining it to you. I did it once, that's more than enough. 

US Army is not woke by choice, but by deranged leftist policies. 

You are correct, US armed forces are much better organized and more lethal. In every war we're been into, our losses were caused solely due to political decisions. 

Just look at the money we're printing and borrowing. Without it, we wouldn't be able to pay our bills. Yep, we're broke.


----------



## HappyJoy

Ame®icano said:


> I'll resist chopping off your replies, since you are clueless about military strategy, there is no point explaining it to you. I did it once, that's more than enough.
> 
> US Army is not woke by choice, but by deranged leftist policies.
> 
> You are correct, US armed forces are much better organized and more lethal. In every war we're been into, our losses were caused solely due to political decisions.
> 
> Just look at the money we're printing and borrowing. Without it, we wouldn't be able to pay our bills. Yep, we're broke.


We're not broke and Russia has been an almost complete failure in Ukraine.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It's like Cold War II. We are making them spend themselves into oblivion.
> 
> They're so poor, they don't have smart weapons on their jets. They are using dumb bombs.


So suddenly Ronnie Reagan is your role model!
What a hoot!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hilarious. Tell us more about China Joe.


Oops, that desperate talking point only flies in your sad little cult.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Weatherman2020 said:


> So suddenly Ronnie Reagan is your role model!
> What a hoot!


Why are you retarded? I didn't make any value judgments, there. 

Dude, are you in need of attention? Seems like it.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oops, that desperate talking point only flies in your sad little cult.


Oops! You fell in your backpedaling!


----------



## Weatherman2020

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Why are you retarded? I didn't make any value judgments, there.
> 
> Dude, are you in need of attention? Seems like it.


Hilarious!
Don’t get mad at me, I’m a Ronnie Reagan fan like you are!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Weatherman2020 said:


> Oops! You fell in your backpedaling!


Haha, poor little troll needs attention.

Go start a lying thread. That will make you feel better.


----------



## Kondor3

Long ago, when I was a kid, on the school recess yard, in suburban Chicago, for years, we told and laughed over endless Pollack jokes...

And then one day I heard a Polish immigrant kid tell some of us that while the world told Pollack jokes, that the _Polacks_ told _Russian_ jokes...

What is a Russian soldier nowadays?

The Polack's Polack...


----------



## Colin norris

Ame®icano said:


> Where did you get that from?
> 
> What facts are you talking about?


If you are currently supporting Trump and his blatant praising of putin, you are subsequently supporting the Russian regime.  

You must either publicly state you reject it or denounce your support for Trump. 
See how you go with that.


----------



## Ame®icano

Colin norris said:


> If you are currently supporting Trump and his blatant praising of putin, you are subsequently supporting the Russian regime.
> 
> You must either publicly state you reject it or denounce your support for Trump.
> See how you go with that.



Cool analogy... let me try it. If you support Biden's agenda, you're either child molester, or faggot, perhaps both. 

See how you go with that.


----------



## Colin norris

Ame®icano said:


> Cool analogy... let me try it. If you support Biden's agenda, you're either child molester, or faggot, perhaps both.
> 
> See how you go with that.


The difference being, which proves you wrong, is the fact, Biden has never exhibited those characteristics in public nor been charged with anything. 
Furthermore, if it were his agenda, how would it relate to america? Trumps is directly related to undermining freedom and democracy. The two cherished bastions of the republicans and yourself. 
I take it you see the difference and accept your opinion is based on hate and ignorance, which it is. 
Try that one.


----------



## Ame®icano

Colin norris said:


> The difference being, which proves you wrong, is the fact, Biden has never exhibited those characteristics in public nor been charged with anything.
> Furthermore, if it were his agenda, how would it relate to america? Trumps is directly related to undermining freedom and democracy. The two cherished bastions of the republicans and yourself.
> I take it you see the difference and accept your opinion is based on hate and ignorance, which it is.
> Try that one.



Where in my post I said Biden did it or not. I said, if you support him, you're either or. 

Now you just need to post proof of "Trump undermining freedom and democracy". Try that one.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> Like what?


Look at all your posts, especially where your opinions are stated as facts.


----------



## Catman51

Colin norris said:


> If you are currently supporting Trump and his blatant praising of putin, you are subsequently supporting the Russian regime.
> 
> You must either publicly state you reject it or denounce your support for Trump.
> See how you go with that.


Just why "must" do anything you demand?  You just be a democrat dictator if you think so.


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> Look at all your posts, especially where your opinions are stated as facts.


Like what?


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> Like what?


Now you claim to not be able to read, only have someone explain what you have posted to you?  Definition of a liberal moron.


----------



## Ame®icano

Catman51 said:


> Now you claim to not be able to read, only have someone explain what you have posted to you?  Definition of a liberal moron.



Deflection happens. EVERY. SINGLE. TIME.


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> Now you claim to not be able to read, only have someone explain what you have posted to you?  Definition of a liberal moron.


You claimed I made shit up and lied. Like what? Quote me where I have lied.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> You claimed I made shit up and lied. Like what? Quote me where I have lied.


I already told you yet you lack the comprehension or intelligence to do your own research, along with the dishonesty to admit what you have done.  Nothing but repeating what you masters have told you to say and doing a poor job of that.


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> I already told you yet you lack the comprehension or intelligence to do your own research, along with the dishonesty to admit what you have done.  Nothing but repeating what you masters have told you to say and doing a poor job of that.


So, you can't find a post of mine where I lied?


----------



## Ame®icano

HappyJoy said:


> So, you can't find a post of mine where I lied?



Pretty much every one.

The problem with you, and pretty much all of you on the left is not that you're lying, but that you believe what you're saying are not lies. Why, because you don't know any better than it was presented to you from your noise machine, and you believe in that like it's absolute truth. But don't worry, I heard there will be a shortage of KoolAid soon, you'll come around.


----------



## HappyJoy

Ame®icano said:


> Pretty much every one.
> 
> The problem with you, and pretty mush all of you on the left is not that you're lying, but that you believe what you're saying are not lies. Why, because you don't know any better than it was presented to you from your noise machine, and you believe in that like it's absolute truth. But don't worry, I heard there will be a shortage of KoolAid soon, you'll come around.


Can't point to one my posts and quote my lie?


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> So, you can't find a post of mine where I lied?


More like I don't want to re-read all of your posts so as to not have to read your lies again.

It is apparent from your responses that you realize your lies and just refuse to go over them again, proving them to be lies.  Not uncommon for a liar with a fragile ego.


----------



## Ame®icano

HappyJoy said:


> Can't point to one my posts and quote my lie?



I did. Click on your profile, then click "postings"


----------



## Catman51

Ame®icano said:


> I did. Click on your profile, then click "postings"
> 
> View attachment 624561


And prove himself to be a liar?  Not likely to happen as it would destroy his little world.


----------



## rightnow909

Kondor3 said:


> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”*


the  IRONY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the irony  meter is  officially obliterated!



=


----------



## rightnow909

Ame®icano said:


> Pretty much every one.
> 
> The problem with you, and pretty mush all of you on the left is not that you're lying, but that you believe what you're saying are not lies. Why, because you don't know any better than it was presented to you from your noise machine, and you believe in that like it's absolute truth. But don't worry, I heard there will be a shortage of KoolAid soon, you'll come around.


lol

but I am notsure I totally agree... I think SOME of them believe their own bs... wait... cnn's bs...

but some  KNOW it is bs but do not care...

they do not see lying as ... well, you know... a bad thing (much less a sin punishable by hell-fire someday....)

+


----------



## Ame®icano

rightnow909 said:


> lol
> 
> but I am notsure I totally agree... I think SOME of them believe their own bs... wait... cnn's bs...
> 
> but some  KNOW it is bs but do not care...
> 
> they do not see lying as ... well, you know... a bad thing (much less a sin punishable by hell-fire someday....)
> 
> +



When you think of it, their entire ideology is based on telling others what to say, or do, or think.

And how do you get there? By doing, or thinking, or saying exactly what your handlers tell you to do, or say, or think.

They don't know any better, and when they run into someone who tell them different, their reaction is quite uniformed. 

Because of their hive mentality, they don't know better.


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> More like I don't want to re-read all of your posts so as to not have to read your lies again.
> 
> It is apparent from your responses that you realize your lies and just refuse to go over them again, proving them to be lies.  Not uncommon for a liar with a fragile ego.


I lie but you can't point to any. Is that your argument? Cuz it kind of blows.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> I lie but you can't point to any. Is that your argument? Cuz it kind of blows.


Yes, you do.  You don't defend any of your lies, just continue to lie about them.  Making you a true democrat believer and following what you are told to say.  That is, lies.


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> Yes, you do.  You don't defend any of your lies, just continue to lie about them.  Making you a true democrat believer and following what you are told to say.  That is, lies.



I've already given you the chance to quote one of my so called lies and you can't even do that.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> I've already given you the chance to quote one of my so called lies and you can't even do that.


And I have given you the chance to defend all of your lies, and you can't even do that.


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> And I have given you the chance to defend all of your lies, and you can't even do that.


You haven't been able to name one.


----------



## beagle9

HappyJoy said:


> You haven't been able to name one.


The Democrat platform... How about that one ?? LOL ... To many to list, so they are all covered under that title.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> You haven't been able to name one.


And you haven't even been able to defend one of your lies.  Or even try to, meaning that you know they are lies.


----------



## HappyJoy

beagle9 said:


> The Democrat platform... How about that one ?? LOL ... To many to list, so they are all covered under that title.


Nope, still not an answer.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> I did. Click on your profile, then click "postings"
> 
> View attachment 624561


If you would just maybe read something once in awhile and not say so much stupid and wrong shit, you wouldn't faceplant so often


----------



## San Souci

Rogue AI said:


> Who is this 'we'? The US isn't at war and has no business getting into another Eurotrash squabble. We have our own problems and far bigger enemies to worry about.


Yes. At our OWN Border. That is where the whole ARMY should be.


----------



## Colin norris

Catman51 said:


> Just why "must" do anything you demand?  You just be a democrat dictator if you think so.


I don't care what you do. My point is you lot of communist supporting idiots have no denounced trumps praising of putin as a genius. You keep supporting him like he is an addictive drug. 
Not one of you have denounced the invasion of Ukraine because you want Biden to fail. Thats how vindictive and nasty you are to sacrifice another countries freedom and democracy just to shit on Biden.  What a load of piss ant republicans you are. You are all political hate filled brain dead grubs.


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> If you would just maybe read something once in awhile and not say so much stupid and wrong shit, you wouldn't faceplant so often



I see those double digit IQ points are kicking in strongly.


----------



## Flash

Biden is such a disaster that he can't be allowed to stay in power.


----------



## beagle9

Colin norris said:


> I don't care what you do. My point is you lot of communist supporting idiots have no denounced trumps praising of putin as a genius. You keep supporting him like he is an addictive drug.
> Not one of you have denounced the invasion of Ukraine because you want Biden to fail. Thats how vindictive and nasty you are to sacrifice another countries freedom and democracy just to shit on Biden.  What a load of piss ant republicans you are. You are all political hate filled brain dead grubs.


If we are all these things, then it's mental cases like yourself that created the monsters that are now living rent free in your head. lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> I see those double digit IQ points are kicking in strongly.


Hey, as long as you are no longer equating Ukrainians with Nazis, I don't mind if you squawk a bit. Get it all out of your system.


----------



## Colin norris

beagle9 said:


> If we are all these things, then it's mental cases like yourself that created the monsters that are now living rent free in your head. lol


How pathetic is that? 
You know i have you wedged and you have no answers. You are rusted on to Trump and will sacrifice everything you stand for to justify it.


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> I'd bet that Moscow has a tad more corruption.  Beginning with murdering journalists, doctors and political opponents to you know that whole skimming off the top of the Russian economy (which may be why their military sucks so bad) oligarchy thing they have going on that really doesn't exist here.


our democrat/media/NWO cabal is almost as bad and is getting worse.  Suppression of one viewpoint is the road to socialism and dictatorship.  When our president and his family are taking bribes from foreign interests we are not much above Russia and China.


----------



## badger2

Putin is not fooled, American automatons were duped, again. Most thought that the rocket strike at Ivano-Frankivsk was to take out nazi ammunition storage, but the town, unknown to most American prisoners, is a puppet town, literally, traditionally (Vertep Parade). It was also a "Sister City" to the Pentagon (but that is hidden in the way Wiki portrays the connection on the Ivano-Frankivsk wikipage). Note that "black puppet promises" is the concept designed to metabolize in the prisoner's collective unconscious, though NATO's true agenda is to not stop until it rules the planet with its schizoid protection-racketism:

The FSB is clued up. Putin's nuclear-capable "Dagger" rocket struck Ivano-Frankivsk on 2022 Mar 19. Pentagon's black puppet, Austin, mouthed off about NATO from Sofia, Bulgaria, on 2022 Mar 19:

Lloyd Austin Promises Stryker Company to Strengthen NATO in Bulgaria








						Lloyd Austin promises Stryker company to strengthen NATO in Bulgaria
					

Lloyd Austin promises Stryker company to strengthen NATO in Bulgaria




					www.infobae.com


----------



## Redfish

Stann said:


> The world hates ignorant, rude, overbearing, obnoxious American presidents who think they know it all and should run the world. That's why they didn't like trump.


LOL, its amazing how ignorant you are.   Trump was not trying to run the world, he was simply putting the USA first.  Arrogant would be withholding foreign aid until a prosecutor investigating your son was fired.


----------



## badger2

Should read 'trying to put America first.'  We are talking about a schizoid maniac that constantly sets, then repels, its own limits and can't seem to stop invaginating everything, NATO included.


----------



## HappyJoy

Redfish said:


> our democrat/media/NWO cabal is almost as bad and is getting worse.  Suppression of one viewpoint is the road to socialism and dictatorship.  When our president and his family are taking bribes from foreign interests we are not much above Russia and China.


So more bullshit, eh comrade?


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> Nope, still not an answer.


For idiots like you, it is never an answer unless it agrees with your views and lies.


----------



## Catman51

Colin norris said:


> I don't care what you do. My point is you lot of communist supporting idiots have no denounced trumps praising of putin as a genius. You keep supporting him like he is an addictive drug.
> Not one of you have denounced the invasion of Ukraine because you want Biden to fail. Thats how vindictive and nasty you are to sacrifice another countries freedom and democracy just to shit on Biden.  What a load of piss ant republicans you are. You are all political hate filled brain dead grubs.


More democrat projection of what they want and do.  That and broad statements which cannot possibly be proven, typical democrat hyperbolic claim, and continually false.


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> For idiots like you, it is never an answer unless it agrees with your views and lies.



Yet, you still haven't shown an example of me lying.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> So more bullshit, eh comrade?


No, truth.  You are just so immerged in the lies that refuse to see the actual truth, as usual.


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> No, truth.  You are just so immerged in the lies that refuse to see the actual truth, as usual.


Gee, another copout. Totally not surprised. 🥱


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> Yet, you still haven't shown an example of me lying.


And you still haven't shown that you do not lie, making your post challenging the fact even more lies.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> Gee, another copout. Totally not surprised. 🥱


You don't even realize what a tool you are.  You are so immersed in your masters claims that you have forfeited the urge to speak the truth.


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> And you still haven't shown that you do not lie, making your post challenging the fact even more lies.


Too fuckin' funny.


----------



## beagle9

Redfish said:


> our democrat/media/NWO cabal is almost as bad and is getting worse.  Suppression of one viewpoint is the road to socialism and dictatorship.  When our president and his family are taking bribes from foreign interests we are not much above Russia and China.


We are absolutely no better, but ain't it funny how this nation has been duped into somehow believing that nothing applies to us as if we are this pristine shinny city on the hill ??? We've lost the moral high ground big time now, and we should look for some hard rows to plow going forward.


----------



## beagle9

HappyJoy said:


> Gee, another copout. Totally not surprised. 🥱


The very fact that you follow a lying, cheating, stealing bunch of sick people, ummmm by it's very nature puts you into the lying category with them. If you help push their agenda, then you become a liar with them. It's just that simple really.

All one has to do is know the lies the Democrat's have told or engaged in for the last 5 years, and know that you associate yourself with the Democrat's either by vote or whatever, and Viola your category box is checked. If you decided to put yourself in the category, then so be it. Just stop lying to yourself about it... ROTFLMBO.


----------



## HappyJoy

beagle9 said:


> The very fact that you follow a lying, cheating, stealing bunch of sick people, ummmm by it's very nature puts you into the lying category with them. If you help push their agenda, then you become a liar with them. It's just that simple really.
> 
> All one has to do is know the lies the Democrat's have told or engaged in for the last 5 years, and know that you associate yourself with the Democrat's either by vote or whatever, and Viola your category box is checked. If you decided to put yourself in the category, then so be it. Just stop lying to yourself about it... ROTFLMBO.



And another copout.


----------



## beagle9

HappyJoy said:


> And another copout.


Now your answer is "cop out" but still no you standing up against the lies the Democrat's have engaged in for the last 5 year's eh ? So what does this say about you ?


----------



## HappyJoy

beagle9 said:


> Now your answer is "cop out"



Yes. It seems appropriate.



beagle9 said:


> but still no you standing up against the lies the Democrat's have engaged in for the last 5 year's eh ? So what does this say about you ?



Neat. What have I lied about? You called me a liar, what lie have I posted?


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> Too fuckin' funny.


Why?  Because it tells a truth and you are not used to that?


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hey, as long as you are no longer equating Ukrainians with Nazis, I don't mind if you squawk a bit. Get it all out of your system.



Your premise is, as usual, wrong. Unlike you, I don't have to lie to prove my point.


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> Why?  Because it tells a truth and you are not used to that?


Really?

You: You lie!
Me: Where?
You: I dunno', everywhere, I don't got time to read your posts.

Good job, dipshit.


----------



## badger2

Ueber das Marionetten Theater

The EU is dairy-farming America, and the Catholic-CIA POSPOTUS is assisting.

"Sorry, this post has been removed"


----------



## badger2

Capitalism: A Very Special Delirium

If the reader clicks on the little red creature above, the delirium is there: '...."No offers under $1,000,000 I know what I got." '


----------



## Ame®icano

badger2 said:


> Capitalism: A Very Special Delirium
> 
> If the reader clicks on the little red creature above, the delirium is there: '...."No offers under $1,000,000 I know what I got." '



Very reasonable price. In Detroit you would need to offer at least twice that, and as a bonus you'll get your own gang that protects your turf.


----------



## badger2

So the delirium also links to Big Pharma, who if they don't boycott the Russian population itself, will redirect the profits back to Ukraine from Russian sales. Another reason why Russia is forming an alternative to SWIFT and world economies are changing.

Big Pharma Grapples with Russia Boycott Push








						Big Pharma Grapples With Russia Boycott Push - The Moscow Times
					

Earlier this week, pharmaceutical giant Johnson & Johnson joined the growing numbers of Western firms to announce a new scaling back of operations in Russia.




					www.themoscowtimes.com
				




Big Pharma's opportunities with emerging pathogens will no doubt be made to comply with a new, split world economic system.


----------



## badger2

Ame®icano said:


> Very reasonable price. In Detroit you would need to offer at least twice that, and as a bonus you'll get your own gang that protects your turf.


But if you can physically move your home, there is no need for a gang to do a NATO imitation. This is why Putin is physically moving the baboons away from the Russian border.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> Really?
> 
> You: You lie!
> Me: Where?
> You: I dunno', everywhere, I don't got time to read your posts.
> 
> Good job, dipshit.


Aw, making up statements to divert others from realizing the truth.  You are truly a lying dipstick with your butthole presented to all of your handlers for their use.  At least they can screw you while leaving the rest of us alone.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> Your premise is, as usual, wrong. Unlike you, I don't have to lie to prove my point.


Nope, spot on. Post your little cartoon again. You must think everyone has the same memory and logic handicaps as you do.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nope, spot on. Post your little cartoon again. You must think everyone has the same memory and logic handicaps as you do.


No, only you as you continue to prove.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Catman51 said:


> No, only you as you continue to prove.


Aww, sockboi is begging for attention. ^^
Can someone please give sockboi some attention?


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> Aw, making up statements to divert others from realizing the truth.  You are truly a lying dipstick with your butthole presented to all of your handlers for their use.  At least they can screw you while leaving the rest of us alone.


It's called paraphrasing, dumbass.


----------



## Ame®icano

HappyJoy said:


> We're not broke and Russia has been an almost complete failure in Ukraine.



Just remind me, how much do we owe? 

You do know that world is abandoning dollars, one country by one, or that, as many other things slipped your non-existent mind?

And what do we do to countries who challenged dollars? First we sanction them, then we try to overturn their government, and if those two fail, we bomb the shit out of them, even invade. Does Libya, Syria, Venezuela, rings a bell? 

Is Russian invasion of Ukraine "complete failure"? If you think they wanted to completely annex Ukraine, their invasion would be complete failure. But your thinking is in adolescent range, so you can't be taken seriously. Russians know they could not overtake Ukraine. We know that, even you could understand that. So if they know they can't take it all, why they attacked? Your' childish thinking can't comprehend that pressure is important tool in order to get what you want. Putin was pressing as long he needed to press to get negotiations going. 

The US and EU tried to pressure Russia with sanctions. You called them "unprecedented", because Biden said they're unprecedented. With all those sanctions, has Putin stopped? Of course not, because those sanctions have no teeth. Due to those sanctions, and being kicked out of SWIFT, Putin requested payments in rubles, and EU is not happy with it. Many major industries in EU are announcing massive layoffs, especially in chemical and energy fields. Both, the US and EU governments have been outplayed on every level, not because Putin is "genius" (although he's fairly smart dude), but because our governments are run by morons. 

Another thing you're to stupid to understand and accept is the truth. And the truth is not only what you hear from talking heads on TV. If you listen carefully our politicians and follow their actions, you'll notice that they're pretty much mimicking the media narrative. It's almost like politicians are creating the policies based on what media/journalists saying what they should do. We have political hacks govern us that have close to no standing in the real world, and people like you who mindlessly repeat their narrative as only acceptable option. No wonder why you're so dumb. 

Having said that, telling you what's really going on, and telling you the truth doesn't mean we condone what Putin is doing, rather what we're doing is wrong, and obviously not working.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Aww, sockboi is begging for attention. ^^
> Can someone please give sockboi some attention?


You already have, trying to prove how superior you are.  You failed again.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> It's called paraphrasing, dumbass.


To "paraphrase", you have to start with some truth, a thing that is beyond your capabilities.


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> To "paraphrase", you have to start with some truth, a thing that is beyond your capabilities.




I did, you claimed I lied and then can't be bothered to find any of those lies. Idiot.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> I did, you claimed I lied and then can't be bothered to find any of those lies. Idiot.


And you continue to lie.  I told you my reasons for not researching your lie and you ignored it.  I even suggested that you repost one of your statements and defend it against the charge of lying.  You refuse because you know that you can't defend it.

You continue to try to deflect it with your continuing lies.  Just round and round while refusing to do as you demand of others.  Sure sign of a liar being caught in their lies.  A pitiful display of your lack of mental prowess.

BTW, you never refuted any charge of lying, although you claim you did (another lie),  The only idiot here is on display with your continuing lies.


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> And you continue to lie.  I told you my reasons for not researching your lie and you ignored it.  I even suggested that you repost one of your statements and defend it against the charge of lying.  You refuse because you know that you can't defend it.



What were those reasons again? Other than I didn't lie and you're lazy?



Catman51 said:


> You continue to try to deflect it with your continuing lies.  Just round and round while refusing to do as you demand of others.  Sure sign of a liar being caught in their lies.  A pitiful display of your lack of mental prowess.



Again, what lie have I told?



Catman51 said:


> BTW, you never refuted any charge of lying, although you claim you did (another lie),  The only idiot here is on display with your continuing lies.



I never refuted that I didn't lie? Again, what did I lie about? Quote me lying.


----------



## beagle9

HappyJoy said:


> Yes. It seems appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> Neat. What have I lied about? You called me a liar, what lie have I posted?


If you are rooting for the Democrat's, then you are an extension of their lies... How in the world can't you understand that ??

Support knowing they are lying is ummm the very same thing as lying as well yourself, because you support them regardless, and that ain't being a truthful person. In fact you're lying to yourself in order to support them unless you believe in them.


----------



## HappyJoy

beagle9 said:


> If you are rooting for the Democrat's, then you are an extension of their lies... How in the world can't you understand that ??
> 
> Support knowing they are lying is ummm the very same thing as lying as well yourself, because you support them regardless, and that ain't being a truthful person. In fact you're lying to yourself in order to support them unless you believe in them.


Again, copout.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> What were those reasons again? Other than I didn't lie and you're lazy?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, what lie have I told?
> 
> 
> 
> I never refuted that I didn't lie? Again, what did I lie about? Quote me lying.


As you have been told many times, re-read your own posts and the lies will become apparent.  But you are to lazy and afraid to do that.  More proof that in fact you are lying.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> Again, copout.


Yes, that is what you constantly do.


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> As you have been told many times, re-read your own posts and the lies will become apparent.  But you are to lazy and afraid to do that.  More proof that in fact you are lying.


Read them, I wrote them. You can't even go back to where I supposedly lied and quote it. That's literally all you had to do.

This is getting old, beyond old.


----------



## Catman51

BTW, lets return to the OP topic.  What right do we have to advocate for regime change?  They are a sovereign nation who we have no right to ttell what they can and cannot do.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> Read them, I wrote them. You can't even go back to where I supposedly lied and quote it. That's literally all you had to do.
> 
> This is getting old, beyond old.


Your refusal to defend yourself?  Yes it is getting old, as are all of your statements.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

of course he says that because this is what you wont hear from the msm media on the truth of ukraaine


----------



## HappyJoy

Catman51 said:


> BTW, lets return to the OP topic.  What right do we have to advocate for regime change?  They are a sovereign nation who we have no right to ttell what they can and cannot do.


Somebody took their irony supplement today.


----------



## Catman51

HappyJoy said:


> Somebody took their irony supplement today.


Better than a stupid pill, and that explains you.


----------



## beagle9

LA RAM FAN said:


> of course he says that because this is what you wont hear from the msm media on the trith of ukraaine


If any of this is true, then think about the implications, and then the ramifications of such information. So a war of information is in play right now in the world, where as either everything is going to be propagandized to death or very real consequences may arise out of the ashes of it all. Time will tell on just how true or untrue a lot of this back and forth will be.


----------



## Ringo

Biden let slip several times that only the Third World War was an alternative to the robbery by the metropolises of the russian capitalism. And he is right - capitalism knows how to deal with crises only by robbery or war.

Stages A and B have been played out - a pandemic and robbery of thr Russian oligarchic thieves. Is there a stage B, that's the question...
The urgent evacuation of US citizens from Russia and Ukraine seems to hint that they are seriously preparing for the 3rd World War. The robbery of russian oligarchs can not patch up trillion-dollar holes in the budget and quadrillion bubbles of derivatives.


----------



## Catman51

Catman51 said:


> BTW, lets return to the OP topic.  What right do we have to advocate for regime change?  They are a sovereign nation who we have no right to ttell what they can and cannot do.


I notice all of the posters flocking comment on this.

Diversion is so much more fun.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> Just remind me, how much do we owe?
> 
> You do know that world is abandoning dollars, one country by one, or that, as many other things slipped your non-existent mind?
> 
> And what do we do to countries who challenged dollars? First we sanction them, then we try to overturn their government, and if those two fail, we bomb the shit out of them, even invade. Does Libya, Syria, Venezuela, rings a bell?
> 
> Is Russian invasion of Ukraine "complete failure"? If you think they wanted to completely annex Ukraine, their invasion would be complete failure. But your thinking is in adolescent range, so you can't be taken seriously. Russians know they could not overtake Ukraine. We know that, even you could understand that. So if they know they can't take it all, why they attacked? Your' childish thinking can't comprehend that pressure is important tool in order to get what you want. Putin was pressing as long he needed to press to get negotiations going.
> 
> The US and EU tried to pressure Russia with sanctions. You called them "unprecedented", because Biden said they're unprecedented. With all those sanctions, has Putin stopped? Of course not, because those sanctions have no teeth. Due to those sanctions, and being kicked out of SWIFT, Putin requested payments in rubles, and EU is not happy with it. Many major industries in EU are announcing massive layoffs, especially in chemical and energy fields. Both, the US and EU governments have been outplayed on every level, not because Putin is "genius" (although he's fairly smart dude), but because our governments are run by morons.
> 
> Another thing you're to stupid to understand and accept is the truth. And the truth is not only what you hear from talking heads on TV. If you listen carefully our politicians and follow their actions, you'll notice that they're pretty much mimicking the media narrative. It's almost like politicians are creating the policies based on what media/journalists saying what they should do. We have political hacks govern us that have close to no standing in the real world, and people like you who mindlessly repeat their narrative as only acceptable option. No wonder why you're so dumb.
> 
> Having said that, telling you what's really going on, and telling you the truth doesn't mean we condone what Putin is doing, rather what we're doing is wrong, and obviously not working.


Putin is retreating from the cities. The US dollar remains the most secure investment in the world. The desperate Putin propaganda is free, so it continues to flow.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> If you are rooting for the Democrat's, then you are an extension of their lies... How in the world can't you understand that ??


You expose your own cultism.

Normal adults root for ideas.


----------



## Concerned American

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


*Putin joins half of America in saying "Biden cannot remain in power."*


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You expose your own cultism.
> 
> Normal adults root for ideas.


How would know?  Your post name you as abnormal.


----------



## beagle9

Ringo said:


> Biden let slip several times that only the Third World War was an alternative to the robbery by the metropolises of the russian capitalism. And he is right - capitalism knows how to deal with crises only by robbery or war.
> 
> Stages A and B have been played out - a pandemic and robbery of thr Russian oligarchic thieves. Is there a stage B, that's the question...
> The urgent evacuation of US citizens from Russia and Ukraine seems to hint that they are seriously preparing for the 3rd World War. The robbery of russian oligarchs can not patch up trillion-dollar holes in the budget and quadrillion bubbles of derivatives.


When you say the robbery of Russian oligarchs cannot patch up 20 trillion dollar holes in the budget, and quadrillion bubble's of derivatives, are you talking in the American economy or in the Russian economy ? Are you talking about the oligarchs robbing or being robbed ??


----------



## Death Angel

gipper said:


> No it is not a defensive organization. It is a provocation to Russia. It’s sole purpose is to kill Russians.
> 
> Why is it many Americans don’t understand this?  If the Warsaw Pact still existed and took over Canada and Mexico, then placed huge military installations, missiles, aircraft, and troops along our border, what would you think?


What NATO countries border Russia?

I was wrong. 2 tiny Nato countries border Russia. Yes, that is provocative


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Putin is retreating from the cities. The US dollar remains the most secure investment in the world. The desperate Putin propaganda is free, so it continues to flow.



Is that "all" you picked up from my post? It seems I was spot on about your IQ. It's not just that you're just ignorant, you're also shortsighted and can't see bigger picture. Scratch that, you can't see ANY picture but one served to you by MSM's talking heads.

Maybe he's retreating, maybe he's not, it's not my problem. You may celebrate it as some kind of victory, which for Ukraine, as expected, would be, but what I see is that the US and especially EU already lost. 

Let me remind you, under imposed sanctions, the US and EU froze Russian assets in the West. Under impression that "we're doing something to hurt Putin", our left and MSM celebrated peer victory. Putin reacted with freezing western assets in Russia. Can you guess who lost more with that? Correct, we fucked our own asses with that. Those the same sanctions pushed Russians to request payments in rubles. It doesn't effect us, but it effects EU, and they have no choice but to comply. Only thing is, with Russia being kicked out of SWIFT, they can't buy ruble with Euro, they have to pay it with gold, which they don't really have much in reserves. If they don't pay, Putin is closing gas pipes. Where that leads to?

In case of contract terms breach case will go to arbitrage court where Russians will lose hard. Their assets are already frozen in the West so they can execute all penalties from that capital. Spring starts soon and with heating draw for resources gone only industry will use gas. Lower demand can be covered by existing pipelines with 3rd parties and LNG terminals on seas. Europe still has coal power plants that were working below full capacity due to green certificates policies. In worst case scenario Europe will have to shift policies from green energy to more coal based power and pay double or triple price for the energy, at least until next winter hits. Of course, Russia will be hurt, but they have no shortage of energy, and they already getting customers for their oil and gas. Crude today is around $100, and India is negotiating long term contract at discounted price, which will probably be 20% or more lower. So please tell me, how did we hurt him? 

You were cheering that ruble dropped, but ruble came back. You stopped cheering for ruble, started cheering on their high interest rates. Guess what, their interest rates are adjusted as needed, just as we adjust ours, and will eventually drop. But, but... Biden said. But, but... expert said... But, but... fact checkers said... You guys are so shallow and funny. 

Now look at this, few excerpts.



> Christian Kullmann, head of the German Chemical Industry Association VCI and CEO of Evonik, specialty chemical producer warned: "disruption would have a "huge domino effect through almost all industries."
> Soaring gas prices are hitting other energy-intensive industries, with paper makers Norske Skog ASA and Pro-Gest SpA halting mills in Austria and Italy this week.
> Steelmakers including Acerinox SA suspended operations at several facilities across Spain after energy prices more than doubled in the past two weeks.
> Liberty Steel’s mill at Rotherham in the UK has been forced to stop production due to soaring power costs.
> Hungarian fertilizer producer Nitrogenmuvex is also temporarily halting production, while Borealis AG is curbing output.


----------



## Ame®icano

Death Angel said:


> What NATO countries border Russia?
> 
> I was wrong. 2 tiny Nato countries border Russia. Yes, that is provocative



To be precise, there are four.

You missed Kaliningrad region that belongs to Russia located in between Lithuania and Poland.


----------



## Ame®icano

Redfish said:


> our democrat/media/NWO cabal is almost as bad and is getting worse.  Suppression of one viewpoint is the road to socialism and dictatorship.  When our president and his family are taking bribes from foreign interests we are not much above Russia and China.



Sorry I haven't seen this earlier. 

I'm sure that every country does risk assessment before major shift in policy. Except maybe Democrats, since they don't mind who gets hurt in order to get what they want. 

Few days ago, few of us were discussing these issues, and question popped: "what if all this is intentional?" I also addressed in in my post *#562*

The US debt is unsustainable. The EU debt is also unsustainable. The only reason our economies seems to function are due to printing presses, and that cannot go for much longer. People are aware of all the corruption in highest political circles and getting angry, and you said it in your post above that media, NWO, Democrats cabal are making things worse. If you ad WEF to the group, and their "great reset", my question is, what if all this is not and "accident" but deliberate planning by the globohomo WEF puppet cabinets. It's no accident that the "build back better" started at the same time, and all by the leftist governments. By all means, Putin is bad guy. He's also the best choice for the fall guy.


----------



## beagle9

Ame®icano said:


> Sorry I haven't seen this earlier.
> 
> I'm sure that every country does risk assessment before major shift in policy. Except maybe Democrats, since they don't mind who gets hurt in order to get what they want.
> 
> Few days ago, few of us were discussing these issues, and question popped: "what if all this is intentional?" I also addressed in in my post *#562*
> 
> The US debt is unsustainable. The EU debt is also unsustainable. The only reason our economies seems to function are due to printing presses, and that cannot go for much longer. People are aware of all the corruption in highest political circles and getting angry, and you said it in your post above that media, NWO, Democrats cabal are making things worse. If you ad WEF to the group, and their "great reset", my question is, what if all this is not and "accident" but deliberate planning by the globohomo WEF puppet cabinets. It's no accident that the "build back better" started at the same time, and all by the leftist governments. By all means, Putin is bad guy. He's also the best choice for the fall guy.
> 
> View attachment 625381​


Very astute analysis.... Interesting stuff.


----------



## Ringo

beagle9 said:


> are you talking in the American economy or in the Russian economy ? Are you talking about the oligarchs robbing or being robbed ??


Of course I'm talking about the American economy. And they rob Russian oligarchs. When they transferred money stolen from Russia to western offshore companies, everyone in the West was satisfied with it. 
But now the fat years are over and they were immediately given to understand who they are and where their place is. 
Modern events confirm that Russia can be a real superpower only when the means of production belong to the people, i.e. under socialism. And explains why oligarchs and capitalists hate socialism so much.


----------



## Mac-7

Ringo said:


> Of course I'm talking about the American economy. And they rob Russian oligarchs. When they transferred money stolen from Russia to western offshore companies, everyone in the West was satisfied with it.
> But now the fat years are over and they were immediately given to understand who they are and where their place is.
> Modern events confirm that Russia can be a real superpower only when the means of production belong to the people, i.e. under socialism. And explains why oligarchs and capitalists hate socialism so much.


Russia was an economic failure under communism

this was the best chance of the russian people to better themselves and they failed to take it


----------



## Ringo

Mac-7 said:


> Russia was an economic failure under communism


This statement is so stupid that there is no need to answer it. Keep enjoying your illiteracy


----------



## Ringo

Death Angel said:


> What NATO countries border Russia?
> I was wrong. 2 tiny Nato countries border Russia. Yes, that is provocative


Is your stupidity an innate quality or did you acquire it as a result of watching TV programs for many years?
"Deputy Prime Minister Kaczynski: Poland is open to the deployment of US nuclear weapons"


----------



## Mac-7

Ringo said:


> This statement is so stupid that there is no need to answer it. Keep enjoying your illiteracy


One of my favorite Reagan jokes - which was in fact a genuine Soviet Union joke - was about buying a new car in russia

a russian buys a new soviet auto and asks when to expect delivery

the salesman says in 10 years

the buyer then asks “morning or afternoon?”

to which the salesman asks why does it matter?

“Because the plumber is scheduled to show up in the morning” the buyer says

and such unwestern  inefficiency still goes on today


----------



## Death Angel

Ringo said:


> Is your stupidity an innate quality or did you acquire it as a result of watching TV programs for many years?
> "Deputy Prime Minister Kaczynski: Poland is open to the deployment of US nuclear weapons"


Poland DOESNT BORDER RUSSIA you idiot. Try to keep up.


----------



## gipper

Death Angel said:


> What NATO countries border Russia?
> 
> I was wrong. 2 tiny Nato countries border Russia. Yes, that is provocative


A hostile military alliance surrounding your country makes one a bit concerned. You can minimize it and claim NATO is only a defensive alliance, but that would make you a fool.


----------



## Ringo

Death Angel said:


> Poland DOESNT BORDER RUSSIA you idiot. Try to keep up.


Do you like making an idiot of yourself?


----------



## gipper

Ringo said:


> Do you like making an idiot of yourself?


He’s a stickler for details except when it comes Russia’s concerns and the history of the region.


----------



## Captain Caveman

HappyJoy said:


> Half the board prefers Putin over our own president.


Half the board and most of the planet prefer anyone over Shit Pants Joe.


----------



## Captain Caveman




----------



## Death Angel

gipper said:


> A hostile military alliance surrounding your country makes one a bit concerned. You can minimize it and claim NATO is only a defensive alliance, but that would make you a fool.


Estonia and Latvia have Russia "surrounded"?


----------



## gipper

Death Angel said:


> Estonia and Latvia have Russia "surrounded"?


You aren’t a thinker are you. You need to open your mind to see the bigger picture. You do know that missiles operated by the US military can travel many miles right?


----------



## Redfish

HappyJoy said:


> So more bullshit, eh comrade?


No, more truth, sorry if your indoctrination blocks it from entering your mind


----------



## HappyJoy

Captain Caveman said:


> Half the board and most of the planet prefer anyone over Shit Pants Joe.


Proving my point.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## beagle9

Ringo said:


> Of course I'm talking about the American economy. And they rob Russian oligarchs. When they transferred money stolen from Russia to western offshore companies, everyone in the West was satisfied with it.
> But now the fat years are over and they were immediately given to understand who they are and where their place is.
> Modern events confirm that Russia can be a real superpower only when the means of production belong to the people, i.e. under socialism. And explains why oligarchs and capitalists hate socialism so much.


Oligarchs hate socialism and communism ??? Ummmmm I don't think so, otherwise if anything we are creating a new oligarchy right here in the USA now. Socialism is fast on the rise now.


----------



## HappyJoy

Ringo said:


>


Did you notice that Zelensky didn't answer the question that was asked and there are some very conspicuous cuts that took place?


----------



## beagle9

gipper said:


> You aren’t a thinker are you. You need to open your mind to see the bigger picture. You do know that missiles operated by the US military can travel many miles right?


Everyone knows that, but the principal still remains the same...  No missiles on soil that is to be regarded as off limits under the Monroe Doctrine.


----------



## gipper

Ringo said:


>


Funny how the corporate media always aligns itself when war is the issue. All that racketeering and payoffs by the war profiteers, is paying off big time for them.


----------



## gipper

beagle9 said:


> Everyone knows that, but the principal still remains the same...  No missiles on soil that is to be regarded as off limits under the Monroe Doctrine.


Lol. Hypocrite much?


----------



## beagle9

gipper said:


> Lol. Hypocrite much?


Not me, but if you're talking about everyone in violation of the doctrine or agreement, then your analogy could be correct. Hopefully cooler head's will prevail.


----------



## gipper

beagle9 said:


> Everyone knows that, but the principal still remains the same...  No missiles on soil that is to be regarded as off limits under the Monroe Doctrine.


So if Russia passed a Monroe Doctrine for themselves, we’d have to remove all our missiles in the Eastern Hemisphere?


----------



## Captain Caveman




----------



## Ringo

beagle9 said:


> Oligarchs hate socialism and communism ??? Ummmmm I don't think so, otherwise if anything we are creating a new oligarchy right here in the USA now. Socialism is fast on the rise now.


You're confusing socialism and state capitalism. Yes, there is only one step from state capitalism to socialism - the abolition of the right of private ownership of the means of production. And that's what the so-called "socialists" will NEVER do. These "socialists" are one of the means that financial Capital uses to fool the people and preserve its power and wealth


----------



## Ringo

Captain Caveman said:


> View attachment 625560


In vain you publish such pictures, you can get a lot of this Before and After in the Middle East, Asia and Africa. But this is completely different!(c)


----------



## gipper

Captain Caveman said:


> View attachment 625560


Does this also concern you?


----------



## beagle9

gipper said:


> So if Russia passed a Monroe Doctrine for themselves, we’d have to remove all our missiles in the Eastern Hemisphere?


What's stopping him ?


----------



## GLASNOST

Kondor3 said:


> Biden says Putin "Cannot remain in power"


Putin says Biden "Cannot remain in power". I am taking bets that Putin lasts longer than Biden.


----------



## beagle9

gipper said:


> Does this also concern you?
> View attachment 625577


Now you know that your inference by way of that graph is pure bull crap, because each war has it's unique details and causes that always explain the results concerning our involvement. Attempting to trash the USA like this, and you being allowed to be in country (if you are in country), should get you a stern deportation immediately. There is no way that you're not getting investigated if I was central intelligence. You are being disingenuous when putting up a graph like that, and then casting blame on the U.S. for what is seen in those graph's.


----------



## Ringo

beagle9 said:


> Now you know that your inference by way of that graph is pure bull crap, because each war has it's unique details and causes that always explain the results concerning our involvement


So you're saying that you need to figure out what the definition of the word IS is?


----------



## gipper

beagle9 said:


> Now you know that your inference by way of that graph is pure bull crap, because each war has it's unique details and causes that always explain the results concerning our involvement. Attempting to trash the USA like this, and you being allowed to be in country (if you are in country), should get you a stern deportation immediately. There is no way that you're not getting investigated if I was central intelligence. You are being disingenuous when putting up a graph like that, and then casting blame on the U.S. for what is seen in those graph's.


Of course!  America can mass murder with impunity because we’re the exceptional indispensable nation.


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> Does this also concern you?
> View attachment 625577


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> Of course!  America can mass murder with impunity because we’re the exceptional indispensable nation.


The day will come when Americans are running for their lives, looking for some country that will accept them as refugees. I'm already watching carefully and I've put your name on the _"good list"_.


----------



## beagle9

Ringo said:


> So you're saying that you need to figure out what the definition of the word IS is?


NO, I'm saying it's one thing to be critical of your nation's dealings if not right, but you two take it to an anti-American level that suggest possible infiltration here by both of you being possible spies looking to gain support in your social media attacks for Russian interest during war time maybe.


----------



## beagle9

GLASNOST said:


> View attachment 625589


Not to far off, but still propaganda..


----------



## Ame®icano

beagle9 said:


> Very astute analysis.... Interesting stuff.



It's just hypothesis, and it's worth considering. 

If you lose your income, you use savings until you get your income flowing in again. 
When savings are gone, you option for credit cards to pay your bills.
With credit cards maxed out, and no income or savings, what do you do? Reset?
Well, that reset would be going to court and filing for bankruptcy, where you may have all your debt written off, and you get the fresh start.

What would happen if our government file for bankruptcy, and can't pay its bills? 
Despite unrest, riots, maybe even revolution... none of those currently in power would be re-elected to office, rather they would end up in jail, except...

What if they blow the system up, blame it on the other guy, and not just stay in power, but have more or unlimited power?

You see, while we're all arguing about Russia, Ukraine, NATO, EU, China, etc... do you know what western governments are doing? They're working with banks on creating new, digital currency based on blockchain, but unlike cryptocurrencies that are decentralized, new currency will be completely in government control, and they'll be able not just monitor every transaction you make, but control it's usage, meaning you can't use it without their permission. I believe Canada had a test run recently...

Just a thought.


----------



## GLASNOST

beagle9 said:


> Attempting to trash the USA like this ... and you  should get you a stern deportation immediately. ..... you two take it to an anti-American level that suggest ..... you being possible spies .....


@gipper and @Ringo please tell me there are not people in the US who believe this tripe!


----------



## gipper

beagle9 said:


> NO, I'm saying it's one thing to be critical of your nation's dealings if not right, but you two take it to an anti-American level that suggest possible infiltration here by both of you being possible spies looking to gain support in your social media attacks for Russian interest during war time maybe.


You think this only because you’re uninformed and propagandized.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Death Angel said:


> What NATO countries border Russia?
> 
> I was wrong. 2 tiny Nato countries border Russia. Yes, that is provocative


Provocative? NATO is a defensive alliance. And Putin has clearly demonstrated why those countries need it. 

So, whe even more countries join as a result of Putin's evil actions and imperialism, will that also be "provocative" to Russia?

No.


----------



## gipper

GLASNOST said:


> @gipper and @Ringo please tell me there are not people in the US who believe this tripe!
> 
> View attachment 625605


Sadly there are too many who do believe this tripe.

Whenever the oligarchs take America to war, anyone who opposes the war is immediately slandered as a traitor and anti-American. It has happened in every war in our history. You’d think these duped Americans would catch on to the scam, but they never do.


----------



## gipper

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Provocative? NATO is a defensive alliance. And Putin has clearly demonstrated why those countries need it.
> 
> So, whe even more countries join as a result of Putin's evil actions and imperialism, will that also be "provocative" to Russia?
> 
> No.


Does this blow your small mind?
*Kissinger, Ex-Envoys Predicted War In Ukraine, Warned Against NATO Expansion*








						Kissinger, Ex-Envoys Predicted War In Ukraine, Warned Against NATO Expansion
					

Kremlin spokesperson Dmitry Peskov while speaking to Sky News Arabia said that Russia considers NATO expansion a ‘red line’. Russian president Vladimir Putin towards the end of 2021 and in his discussions with various European leaders also highlighted that Russia will not take lightly the...




					www.news18.com


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> Sadly there are too many who do believe this tripe.
> 
> Whenever the oligarchs take America to war, anyone who opposes the war is immediately slandered as a traitor and anti-American. It has happened in every war in our history. You’d think these duped Americans would catch on to the scam, but they never do.


I lived in the US in the '60s. I saw this McCarthy idiocy first hand. But I also saw the big change with protests and pulling out of Vietnam (I am a veteran of that war) and many more wonderful things were achieved. The madness made a come-back? How did that happen?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

gipper said:


> Does this blow your small mind?
> *Kissinger, Ex-Envoys Predicted War In Ukraine, Warned Against NATO Expansion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kissinger, Ex-Envoys Predicted War In Ukraine, Warned Against NATO Expansion
> 
> 
> Kremlin spokesperson Dmitry Peskov while speaking to Sky News Arabia said that Russia considers NATO expansion a ‘red line’. Russian president Vladimir Putin towards the end of 2021 and in his discussions with various European leaders also highlighted that Russia will not take lightly the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.news18.com


Which is a comment on the evil, imperialist Putin. Not on the countries who seek defensive help to keep them safe from him, you embarrassing bootlicker.


----------



## Kondor3

GLASNOST said:


> Putin says Biden "Cannot remain in power". I am taking bets that Putin lasts longer than Biden.


Probably.

But here's the thing.

Sleepy Old Uncle Joe will step-down peacefully when his term is over.

He will not change the Constitution to let him become de facto President for Life.

Unlike that Imperialist Kokksukker on the other side of the world.


----------



## gipper

GLASNOST said:


> I lived in the US in the '60s. I saw this McCarthy idiocy first hand. But I also saw the big change with protests and pulling out of Vietnam (I am a veteran of that war) and many more wonderful things were achieved. The madness made a come-back? How did that happen?


Yeah I witnessed this too. Vietnam should have taught us a lesson. A lesson that should have taken hold for many decades. The power of the government media and military industrial complexes to propagandize shouldn’t be discounted.


----------



## gipper

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Which is a comment on the evil, imperialist Putin. Not on the countries who seek defensive help to keep them safe from him, you embarrassing bootlicker.


Okay. Putin is an evil imperialist. Are W and O evil imperialists too?  After all they caused much more death and destruction than Putin.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

gipper said:


> Are W and O evil imperialists too?


Nope. Which countries did they invade and annex? 

Someone is getting a dictionary for Christmas ^^


----------



## Ringo

No nazis in Ukraine


----------



## GLASNOST

Kondor3 said:


> ....... Sleepy Old Uncle Joe will step-down peacefully when his term is over.
> 
> He will not change the Constitution to let him become de facto President for Life.
> 
> Unlike that Imperialist Kokksukker on the other side of the world.


What business is it of yours how long leaders remain at the helm of their countries? You think you know something but you know nothing at all. Leaders of the greatest Democracies in the world have an unlimited length of service.


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> ..... Vietnam should have taught us a lesson.


It did, but ...... 


gipper said:


> ..... The power of the government media and military industrial complexes to propagandize shouldn’t be discounted.


That's the truth.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

GLASNOST said:


> What business is it of yours how long leaders remain at the helm of their countries?


What business is it of Putin's?

Oops, stepped in your own steaming pile of crap.


----------



## gipper

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nope. Which countries did they invade and annex?
> 
> Someone is getting a dictionary for Christmas ^^


The dumb American.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

gipper said:


> The dumb American.


Tucks his junk and retreats ^^


----------



## beagle9

Ame®icano said:


> It's just hypothesis, and it's worth considering.
> 
> If you lose your income, you use savings until you get your income flowing in again.
> When savings are gone, you option for credit cards to pay your bills.
> With credit cards maxed out, and no income or savings, what do you do? Reset?
> Well, that reset would be going to court and filing for bankruptcy, where you may have all your debt written off, and you get the fresh start.
> 
> What would happen if our government file for bankruptcy, and can't pay its bills?
> Despite unrest, riots, maybe even revolution... none of those currently in power would be re-elected to office, rather they would end up in jail, except...
> 
> What if they blow the system up, blame it on the other guy, and not just stay in power, but have more or unlimited power?
> 
> You see, while we're all arguing about Russia, Ukraine, NATO, EU, China, etc... do you know what western governments are doing? They're working with banks on creating new, digital currency based on blockchain, but unlike cryptocurrencies that are decentralized, new currency will be completely in government control, and they'll be able not just monitor every transaction you make, but control it's usage, meaning you can't use it without their permission. I believe Canada had a test run recently...
> 
> Just a thought.


Revelation has it all, and blessed is he who lends an ear.


----------



## gipper

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Tucks his junk and retreats ^^


I’ve been educating you since you showed up. I’m tired of doing it, since I see no improvement. I’ve failed you. Sorry.


----------



## GLASNOST

Ringo said:


> No nazis in Ukraine


Now *THAT* was worth watching!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

gipper said:


> I’ve been educating you since you showed up. I’m tired of doing it, since I see no improvement. I’ve failed you. Sorry.


Haha, and the declaration of victory comes, as usual. An embarrassing little coping mechanism, employed by all nutters.


----------



## GLASNOST

beagle9 said:


> Revelation has it all, and blessed is he who lends an ear.


You're using the bible as reference?! Holy shit! No wonder you don't know what is going on in the world.


----------



## Ame®icano

gipper said:


> I’ve been educating you since you showed up. I’m tired of doing it, since I see no improvement. I’ve failed you. Sorry.



Oh, he IS getting educated, and you see that every time he can't make an argument and just disappear from conversation. 

It happens... EVERY. SINGLE. TIME.


----------



## Ame®icano

So Biden (or whoever his handler is) tweeted...


That was a week ago, and ruble is already at pre-war value. This tweet didn't age well, he should stick to getting his diaper changed and eating ice cream.

In addition to that, headline...

Putin May Collect $321 Billion Windfall If Oil and Gas Keep Flowing​
I see a blowback to hysterical, female, emotional Western sanctions. The fallout is going to cause massive societal and political unrest for the rest of the year. Buy hey at least our political class and media got that fleeting rush or cruelty by proxy when they GOT Putin!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> Oh, he IS getting educated, and you see that every time he can't make an argument and just disappear from conversation.
> 
> It happens... EVERY. SINGLE. TIME.


Whatever, whiny sissy. He threw his little hissy fit precisely because he had no counter to my argument. Same thing you do.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Provocative? NATO is a defensive alliance. And Putin has clearly demonstrated why those countries need it.
> 
> So, whe even more countries join as a result of Putin's evil actions and imperialism, will that also be "provocative" to Russia?
> 
> No.


You now speak for Russia?  Who knew that you were Putin's boy toy.


----------



## Kondor3

GLASNOST said:


> What business is it of yours how long leaders remain at the helm of their countries? Y=


Nazi Germany could have asked the same question of you in April-May 1945, yes?


GLASNOST said:


> Tou think you know something but you know nothing at all.


Thank you for your ignorant peasant's opinion, Tvaritch.


GLASNOST said:


> Leaders of the greatest Democracies in the world have an unlimited length of service.


If you are Russian then you do NOT live in a democracy, nor have you or your ancestors EVER lived in one, nor do you truly understand the term.

You are an ignorant vicious barbarian.


----------



## beagle9

GLASNOST said:


> You're using the bible as reference?! Holy shit! No wonder you don't know what is going on in the world.


No matter where you hide, no matter where you try to escape, you won't escape judgement day. Repent before it's to late, and gain the truth, and true wisdom and knowledge that is needed to see it all through. Understand one thing, and that is that there is worldly knowledge, and then there is spiritual knowledge, the same goes for wisdom. Choose wisely.


----------



## Ame®icano

In other news, leftists are acting as they always do, and cancelling everyone who does not support their views.

Say "hi" to India, your next failed state. The US is basically a roastie throwing a tantrum.


----------



## GLASNOST

GLASNOST said:


> What business is it of yours how long leaders remain at the helm of their countries? You think you know something but you know nothing at all. *Leaders of the greatest Democracies in the world have an unlimited length of service.*





Kondor3 said:


> Nazi Germany could have asked the same question of you in April-May 1945, yes?
> 
> *Thank you for your ignorant* peasant's *opinion*, Tvaritch.
> 
> If you are Russian then you do NOT live in a democracy, nor have you or your ancestors EVER lived in one, nor do you truly understand the term.
> 
> You are an ignorant vicious barbarian.


Here is a list of *ALL the FULL DEMOCRAICIES of the world* plus a parial list of the so-called* "FLAWED Democracies"* of the world.

This is important for you to take note of the Democracies that have an unlimited term of service for their leaders. I am not going to spoon-feed you (although it might be the only way for you to learn anything) because I don't give a crap about the mountain of information/reality you do not understand. So ..... you'll just have to look them up for yourself. Good luck!

Ps. Whose opinion is *ignorant*? Ouch! Does it sting much?


----------



## Turtlesoup

HappyJoy said:


> What were those reasons again? Other than I didn't lie and you're lazy?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, what lie have I told?
> 
> 
> 
> I never refuted that I didn't lie? Again, what did I lie about? Quote me lying.


Think Putin stays in power longer than Biden does.


----------



## GLASNOST

Ame®icano said:


> In other news, leftists are acting as they always do, and cancelling everyone who does not support their views.
> 
> Say "hi" to India, your next failed state. The US is basically a roastie throwing a tantrum.
> 
> 
> View attachment 625859


I think the best thing is for the US to boycott every country in the world and then we can barter in Rubles, Rupees or CFA Franc just the way we all do when we travel.  The US dollar is based upon a phantom quantity and if we all compel the US to barter in each of our currencies the US will go broke in about a week .... or maybe two.


----------



## GLASNOST

Turtlesoup said:


> Think Putin stays in power longer than Biden does.


The reason for this is because Putin stands for his decisions so he has to do his best to make good or he'll be gone. The Americans have a different system whereby the president has no power at all. He is a puppet that only does what he is told to do. This way those who pull his strings can afford to be extravagant, take big risks and perpetrate illegal affairs. In times of dire buffoonery, the president will get booted out but the puppeteers will still be there pulling the strings of the next dupe who parks his slippers under the bed of the Whine House.


----------



## GLASNOST

beagle9 said:


> No matter where you hide, no matter where you try to escape, you won't escape judgement day. Repent before it's to late, and gain the truth, and true wisdom and knowledge that is needed to see it all through. Understand one thing, and that is that there is worldly knowledge, and then there is spiritual knowledge, the same goes for wisdom. Choose wisely.


I am 12 feet above you in my lofty position of truth watching you scratch your head in bewilderment, chanting incantations and trying to get answers to simple questions from your crystal ball.


----------



## gipper

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Provocative? NATO is a defensive alliance. And Putin has clearly demonstrated why those countries need it.
> 
> So, whe even more countries join as a result of Putin's evil actions and imperialism, will that also be "provocative" to Russia?
> 
> No.


Does the following enlighten you?


_The US and its NATO allies have repeatedly proclaimed that ‘protecting Ukraine’s democracy’ has never been about threatening Russia. Holding out NATO membership and sending billions of dollars in military equipment to Ukraine, starting under Trump, was not threatening Russia. CIA training camps in eastern Ukraine, where paramilitaries were trained on US weapons systems, was not about threatening Russia.

But at every stop, President Biden seemed to undermine the narrative his own Administration had carefully crafted. First up, warning that Russia might use chemical weapons in Ukraine, Biden promised it would ‘trigger a response in kind,’ meaning the US would use chemical weapons as well. That would be a serious war crime.

National Security Advisor Sullivan had to be brought to explain that the US has ‘no intention’ of using chemical weapons.

Later, speaking to the 82nd Airborne in Poland, President Biden told them that US troops would soon be in Ukraine. He said to the troops, ‘you’re going to see — you’re going to see women, young people standing — standing the middle of — in front of a … tank, just saying, “I’m not leaving. I’m holding my ground.”’

A White House spokesman had to clarify that, ‘the president has been clear we are not sending US troops to Ukraine and there is no change in that position.’

Clear? Well, not really. He had just said the opposite to our own troops!

Then, at the end of Biden’s final speech in Poland, the President inadvertently told the truth: the US involvement in Ukraine is all about ‘regime change’ for Russia. Speaking of Russian President Putin, he told the audience, near the border of Ukraine, ‘for God‘s sake, this man cannot remain in power._’
Will Biden Blow Up the World? - LewRockwell


----------



## Kondor3

GLASNOST said:


> Here is a list of *ALL the FULL DEMOCRAICIES of the world* plus a parial list of the so-called* "FLAWED Democracies"* of the world.
> 
> This is important for you to take note of the Democracies that have an unlimited term of service for their leaders. I am not going to spoon-feed you (although it might be the only way for you to learn anything) because I don't give a crap about the mountain of information/reality you do not understand. So ..... you'll just have to look them up for yourself. Good luck!
> 
> Ps. Whose opinion is *ignorant*? Ouch! Does it sting much?
> 
> View attachment 625902


Each one of those countries has a de facto limit on its premiership or presidency - that being the holding of a majority in parliament...

Your piece-of-$hit New-Age Fuhrer, however, changed your piece-of-$hit constitution so that he could rule, unaccountable, for the rest of his life...

And your inclusion of your whore-of-a-motherland in any such list of democracies is a bad joke... it is an authorization realm filled with slaves...

Oh, and... by the way... the next time you try to drum-up faux stats defining democracy for the rest of us...

Try to come up with a source better than the headquarters of a London-based media publishing group with zero contextual credibility, eh?


----------



## GLASNOST

Kondor3 said:


> Each one of those countries has a de facto limit on its premiership or presidency - that being the holding of a majority in parliament...
> 
> Your piece-of-$hit New-Age Fuhrer, however, changed your piece-of-$hit constitution so that he could rule, unaccountable, for the rest of his life...
> 
> And your inclusion of your whore-of-a-motherland in any such list of democracies is a bad joke... it is an authorization realm filled with slaves...
> 
> Oh, and... by the way... the next time you try to drum-up faux stats defining democracy for the rest of us...
> 
> Try to come up with a source better than the headquarters of a London-based media publishing group with zero contextual credibility, eh?


Besides your primary cock-and-bull popaganda stunt I can inform you that the next presidential election in Russia will be held in 2024. Would you like to guess who I am voting for? Your socks must be feeling wet and warm right now.


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Whatever, whiny sissy. He threw his little hissy fit precisely because he had no counter to my argument. Same thing you do.



Only difference, you can't beat any of them, since your every reply is "But PUUUUTIIIINNN".


----------



## Kondor3

GLASNOST said:


> Besides your primary cock-and-bull popaganda stunt I can inform you that the next presidential election in Russia will be held in 2024. Would you like to guess who I am voting for? Your socks must be feeling wet and warm right now.


Your pig-God is a dictator, but, then again, you barbarian-peasants don't know any better, never having truly been free...


----------



## HappyJoy

Turtlesoup said:


> Think Putin stays in power longer than Biden does.



Yea! Celebrating a dictator because he doesn't have to face real and fair elections. 

Did you ask yourself this question about Trump four years ago, dingus?


----------



## GLASNOST

Kondor3 said:


> Your pig-God is a dictator, but, then again, you barbarian-peasants don't know any better, never having truly been free...


This is the most intelligent response you have? It is equivalent to *"Na na  na-na na!"*. You will find that once you get out of puberty you'll be able to string together words in meaningful sentences that actually say something important. 

*THE BOTTOM LINE* is that the most highly regarded *DEMOCRATIC *nations of the world do not restrict the length of time a leader can be president of his country and although restricting them to 4 or 8 years of office is no indication of a *"FLAWED DEMOCRACY"* it is certainly a fact that the United Snakes is lacking in *Democratic principles*. Obviously, allowing your mealy-mouthed _"puppet"_ presidents to retain their political position forever won't ensure that the United Snakes will become a democratic nation _abracadabra_ but it does prove without a shadow of any doubt that your system sucks big time.  But don't worry. The chances are that you'll learn more about this when you reach adulthood.


----------



## GLASNOST

HappyJoy said:


> Yea! Celebrating a dictator because he doesn't have to *face* real and fair elections.


It shows how much you (don't) know. Russia will be "facing" Democratic presidential elections in 2024.


----------



## Desperado

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...


True Americans say Biden cannot remain in power


----------



## GLASNOST

Desperado said:


> True Americans say Biden cannot remain in power


Yes, and the key here is *"True Americans"*.


----------



## HappyJoy

GLASNOST said:


> It shows how much you (don't) know. Russia will be "facing" Democratic presidential elections in 2024.


I did know. And it's a sham.

Opposition leader Boris Nemtsov was a political opponent of Putin. He was assassinated just days after speaking out against Russia's occupation of Crimea.

Alexander Litvinenko - who spoke out about the Russian government's ties to organized crime was assassinated.

Aleksey Navalny - another opposition leader was imprisoned.

Progress Party - For which Aleksey was a member of has been pretty much banned from running in future elections.

Russian elections have long been considered fraudulent and their state run media is pro-Putin all the way. The're now not allowed to call the current war a war.

Is America perfect? No, not by a long shot. Is it democratic? It's a bastion of freedom when compared to Russia.

I didn't even get into the very long list of journalists who found themselves homicided.


----------



## GLASNOST

HappyJoy said:


> I did know. And it's a sham.
> 
> Opposition leader Boris Nemtsov was a political opponent of Putin. He was assassinated just days after speaking out against Russia's occupation of Crimea.
> 
> Alexander Litvinenko - who spoke out about the Russian government's ties to organized crime was assassinated.
> 
> Aleksey Navalny - another opposition leader was imprisoned.
> 
> Progress Party - For which Aleksey was a member of has been pretty much banned from running in future elections.
> 
> Russian elections have long been considered fraudulent and their state run media is pro-Putin all the way. The're now not allowed to call the current war a war.
> 
> Is America perfect? No, not by a long shot. Is it democratic? It's a bastion of freedom when compared to Russia.
> 
> I didn't even get into the very long list of journalists who found themselves homicided.


I really do not think you ought to say very much on the subject because since 1960 the CIA has murdered nearly 100 people. By the way, are you old enough to remember John Kennedy? Do you know who he was? Do you know how he died?


----------



## HappyJoy

GLASNOST said:


> I really do not think you ought to say very much on the subject because since 1960 the CIA has murdered nearly 100 people. By the way, are you old enough to remember John Kennedy? Do you know who he was? Do you know how he died?



Oh, going to the OG of conspiracy theories.

Since 1960? Holy shit, I'm referring only to the time frame Putin has been in office.

As I said before compared to Russia the U.S. is a bastion of freedom. We don't restrict what our media calls the "Russian war on Ukraine".  it's not even legal to say that in Russia right now. Where as when we were off to our dumbass adventures in Iraq, while unpopular early on it was perfectly legal to be critical of the government and journalists weren't murdered or arrested for it.


----------



## GLASNOST

HappyJoy said:


> Oh, going to the OG of conspiracy theories.


Conspiracy theories? What are these conspiracy theories of yours about Boris Nemtsov, Alexander Litvinenko and Aleksey Navalny?




HappyJoy said:


> Eat a dick


Excuse me? Eat this .....


----------



## HappyJoy

GLASNOST said:


> Conspiracy theories? What are these conspiracy theories of yours about Boris Nemtsov, Alexander Litvinenko and Aleksey Navalny?



Really?

Navalny being arrested by the Russian government is a conspiracy theory?   



GLASNOST said:


> Excuse me? Eat this .....



NATO conquest? You make it sound like NATO invaded countries like Ukraine, Georgia and Chechnya or instilled dictators like the moron (and he is a moron) in Belarus.

NATO has more power than Russia? Oh no, that's such an awesomely good thing considering it's Russia that invades it's neighbors. I'm sorry you're upset that the good guys put Russia to shame as the crooked oligarchs have been feasting off the Russian people for decades. Why does Russia's military suck so bad? Because of corruption and siphoning money off like leaches.


----------



## GLASNOST

HappyJoy said:


> Really?
> 
> Navalny being arrested by the Russian government is a conspiracy theory?
> 
> 
> 
> NATO conquest? You make it sound like NATO invaded countries like Ukraine, Georgia and Chechnya or instilled dictators like the moron (and he is a moron) in Belarus.
> 
> NATO has more power than Russia? Oh no, that's such an awesomely good thing considering it's Russia that invades it's neighbors. I'm sorry you're upset that the good guys put Russia to shame as the crooked oligarchs have been feasting off the Russian people for decades. Why does Russia's military suck so bad? Because of corruption and siphoning money off like leaches.


Ignorance is natural because no one knows "EVERYTHING" thus we are all ignorant about something. But *intentional (voluntary) selective ignorance* cannot be forgiven. Sorry, but it cannot. So, I am happy that you bring up the subject of Ukraine and Georgia because this is a golden opportunity for you learn something important. If you ignore this then you're back to square one .... *"voluntary, selective ignorance"*. Here you go! I hope it doesn't burn too much but if it does then you have yourself to blame


----------



## HappyJoy

GLASNOST said:


> Ignorance is natural because no one knows "EVERYTHING" thus we are all ignorant about something. But *intentional (voluntary) selective ignorance* cannot be forgiven. Sorry, but it cannot. So, I am happy that you bring up the subject of Ukraine and Georgia because this is a golden opportunity for you learn something important. If you ignore this then you're back to square one .... *"voluntary, selective ignorance"*. Here you go! I hope it doesn't burn too much but if it does then you have yourself to blame


Why are you continuing to rely on propagandist videos?

Russia invaded Ukraine. Who has NATO invaded in Europe? Why are neighbors of Russia now openly debating the idea of entering NATO? Nobody wants to be apart of Russia's side unless the country is controlled by a dictator. How come?


----------



## GLASNOST

HappyJoy said:


> Why are you continuing to rely on propagandist videos?
> 
> Russia invaded Ukraine. Who has NATO invaded in Europe? Why are neighbors of Russia now openly debating the idea of entering NATO? Nobody wants to be apart of Russia's side unless the country is controlled by a dictator. How come?


Silly boy. Reading the headlines of the American fake news isn't going very well for you. What happened to _"eat dick"_? You've put yourself into a corner and your back is glued to the wall. I know this because you haven't improved your knowledge an inch and you'll be in the very same spot tomorrow, next week, next month and next year. You poor, poor fellow.


----------



## Ame®icano

Ame®icano said:


> I am not mocking you, limp wrist. I pity you and your brainwashed space in between your ears.
> 
> Saying that sanctions are not hurting Putin is not propaganda, it's the reality. Saying that those the same sanctions are hurting us as much, if not more, is also a reality. Look at the inflation, look at the price of wheat, corn, oil, gasoline, look at how much money is printed to pay for leftist pipe dreams, and say it's not hurting us now, and even more in a long run.
> 
> And again, you're in no position to call anyone cultist...



Just a reminder that the US has entered in another month of transitory inflation of 8.5%. Thank you Brandon.


----------



## Redfish

Ame®icano said:


> Just a reminder that the US has entered in another month of transitory inflation of 8.5%. Thank you Brandon.


and the idiot dems and their media cronies can blame Putin, oil companies, or Elvis, this inflation is caused by Biden,  no one else.


----------



## Ame®icano

Czech Republic sends tanks, infantry fighting vehicles to Ukraine​


> A spokesperson for the Defence Ministry said the Czech Republic had sent military aid worth nearly 1 billion crowns ($45 million) to Ukraine since the beginning of the war on Feb. 24 but declined to give any further details.


----------



## Ame®icano

Redfish said:


> and the idiot dems and their media cronies can blame Putin, oil companies, or Elvis, this inflation is caused by Biden,  no one else.



It took 14 months to go from "build back better" to "get ready for food shortages".

It's time for the second booster shot!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> In other news, leftists are acting as they always do, and cancelling everyone who does not support their views.
> 
> Say "hi" to India, your next failed state. The US is basically a roastie throwing a tantrum.
> 
> 
> View attachment 625859


No link, story not on FOX site. Fail.


----------



## marvin martian

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Joe...
> 
> It's about time that _Sleepy Old Uncle Joe_ took a firm stand against Vladimir Putin...
> 
> ------------------------
> *Biden calls for regime change in Russia: Putin ‘cannot remain in power’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw, Poland CNN —
> 
> President Joe Biden declared forcefully Saturday that Russian President Vladimir Putin should no longer be the leader of his country.
> 
> *“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,”* Biden announced at the very conclusion of a capstone address delivered outside the Royal Castle in Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/26/politics/biden-warsaw-saturday/index.html
> 
> ======================
> 
> Joe's speech in Poland this afternoon was the most important thus far in his Presidency and he actually made a decent job of it...
> 
> But actions speak louder than words... and we will now see what kinds of additional aid that he gives to Ukraine in support of such fine words...
> 
> Some serious combat drones and anti-ship missile systems would make a good start...



Joe Biden has always been a war monger.


----------



## beagle9

Ame®icano said:


> It took 14 months to go from "build back better" to "get ready for food shortages".
> 
> It's time for the second booster shot!


Second ? You mean 4th right ?


----------



## Ame®icano

beagle9 said:


> Second ? You mean 4th right ?



Second booster is 4th shot total.


----------



## Catman51

Ame®icano said:


> Second booster is 4th shot total.


So far.


----------



## Redfish

marvin martian said:


> Joe Biden has always been a war monger.


except when OBL was found,  senile Joe was the only one who opposed the hit on OBL


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Redfish said:


> except when OBL was found,  senile Joe was the only one who opposed the hit on OBL


False. As expected.

He advised waiting for more intelligence. Was all for assassinating OBL.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> False. As expected.
> 
> He advised waiting for more intelligence. Was all for assassinating OBL.


Not what he said or advocated.  If the kill had not been made, o telling what would have occurred.


----------



## Ame®icano

Catman51 said:


> Not what he said or advocated.  If the kill had not been made, o telling what would have occurred.



It sounds like he was against it before he was for it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Catman51 said:


> Not what he said or advocated.  If the kill had not been made, o telling what would have occurred.


Liar. Exactly what he said, by the only account you have ever heard.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> It sounds like he was against it before he was for it.


Sounds like you will believe any lie that fits your fantasy narrative.


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sounds like you will believe any lie that fits your fantasy narrative.



"any lie"

Let's revisit that memory hole of yours...



> “Joe weighed in against the raid,” Obama writes in A Promised Land, about discussion of the Navy Seals mission, which he ordered to go ahead as intended in Abbottabad, Pakistan, on the night of 1-2 May 2011.



Joe Biden advised against Osama bin Laden raid, Barack Obama writes​*Biden: I opposed raid that killed bin Laden*


But, but, fact checkers said....


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Liar. Exactly what he said, by the only account you have ever heard.


Now it is you who are lying.  You have no idea what I may have heard yet insist that you know.

And post a quote of exactly what he said.  I wager it is not what you just lied about.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sounds like you will believe any lie that fits your fantasy narrative.


Sounds like you, you democratic Nazi. Projection by a proven liar.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> "any lie"
> 
> Let's revisit that memory hole of yours...
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden advised against Osama bin Laden raid, Barack Obama writes​*Biden: I opposed raid that killed bin Laden*
> 
> 
> But, but, fact checkers said....
> View attachment 627085​


Oh look, another article you never read that proves me right and makes you look like the fraud you are.

 Damn son, will you ever learn?

From the article you never read, you fraud:

"Like the defense secretary, Robert Gates, Obama writes, Biden was concerned about “the enormous consequences of failure” and counselled that the president “should defer any decision until the intelligence community was more certain that bin Laden was in the compound”."

"Obama writes that his vice-president, who will follow him to the White House in January, immediately supported his decision to proceed with the Bin Laden raid."


----------



## GLASNOST

marvin martian said:


> Joe Biden has always been a war monger.


He's not a monger of anything. He's just a fish in two inches of water desperately trying to fill his gills in hopes of waking up alive one more day. Just prod him and he'll do whatever he's told.


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh look, another article you never read that proves me right and makes you look like the fraud you are.
> 
> Damn son, will you ever learn?
> 
> From the article you never read, you fraud:
> 
> "Like the defense secretary, Robert Gates, Obama writes, Biden was concerned about “the enormous consequences of failure” and counselled that the president “should defer any decision until the intelligence community was more certain that bin Laden was in the compound”."
> 
> "Obama writes that his vice-president, who will follow him to the White House in January, immediately supported his decision to proceed with the Bin Laden raid."



You're indicating typical leftist constipation of the mind.

Biden was against the raid. He advised Obama against it. Once Obama made decision, he supported the decision, not the raid. 

"“*Joe weighed in against the raid*,” Obama writes in A Promised Land, about discussion of the Navy Seals mission, which he ordered to go ahead as intended in Abbottabad, Pakistan, on the night of 1-2 May 2011."

"Biden has said that during group discussion of whether to order the raid, *he advised Obama to take more time*, saying: “*Don’t go*.” He has also said he subsequently told Obama to “follow your instincts”.


----------



## Turtlesoup

HappyJoy said:


> Yea! Celebrating a dictator because he doesn't have to face real and fair elections.
> 
> Did you ask yourself this question about Trump four years ago, dingus?


I am not celebrating a dictator jackass---I stated a fact.   And fyi, fair election?  Here?  Russia?  Neither place now hun.


----------



## Redfish

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> False. As expected.
> 
> He advised waiting for more intelligence. Was all for assassinating OBL.


that's the CNN version.   The people in the room said Biden was the only one not supporting the hit.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh look, another article you never read that proves me right and makes you look like the fraud you are.
> 
> Damn son, will you ever learn?
> 
> From the article you never read, you fraud:
> 
> "Like the defense secretary, Robert Gates, Obama writes, Biden was concerned about “the enormous consequences of failure” and counselled that the president “should defer any decision until the intelligence community was more certain that bin Laden was in the compound”."
> 
> "Obama writes that his vice-president, who will follow him to the White House in January, immediately supported his decision to proceed with the Bin Laden raid."


Congenital lie posting again.  Only considers what he posts at this moment, with no backup presented, to be the truth while he projects his lies onto any who dare to discredit him.  Assumes anything that he claims is a fact, the less likely to have occurred the more he insists it to be unknowably true.

I think that this lead us to believe the "fort fun" is really his nursey.


----------



## Ame®icano

Didn't Biden said "the ruble is reduced to rubble"?


----------



## marvin martian

Redfish said:


> except when OBL was found,  senile Joe was the only one who opposed the hit on OBL



Of course, because he wanted the war to continue.

Remember, the Biden crime family makes _lots _of money when we're at war.


----------



## Ame®icano

Redfish said:


> and the idiot dems and their media cronies can blame Putin, oil companies, or Elvis, this inflation is caused by Biden,  no one else.



In some way, it's good that he has no clue what he's doing, because...


----------



## Flash

Know what is ironic?

Neither can Biden stay in power.

Not without destroying this country.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> Biden was against the raid.


Only until more intel came along, like I said. And like I showed you, to correct your lies.

You can stop responding now. You aren't slithering out of your lies.


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Only until more intel came along, like I said. And like I showed you, to correct your lies.
> 
> You can stop responding now. You aren't slithering out of your lies.



Obama said it, Joe said it, WaPo said it... but I am lying.    

“*Joe weighed in against the raid*,” Obama writes in A Promised Land, about discussion of the Navy Seals mission, which he ordered to go ahead as intended in Abbottabad, Pakistan, on the night of 1-2 May 2011."

"Biden has said that during group discussion of whether to order the raid, *he advised Obama to take more time*, saying: “*Don’t go*.” He has also said he subsequently told Obama to “follow your instincts”.

"Biden is vulnerable on bin Laden, mostly because of the way he has described his own advice to President Barack Obama. Earlier this year, *we gave Biden Three Pinocchios when he denied having told Obama not to go* after the al-Qaeda leader at the time Obama’s advisers were debating the issue." - Washington Post.


----------



## BS Filter

Flash said:


> Know what is ironic?
> 
> Neither can Biden stay in power.
> 
> Not without destroying this country.


Both of them need to be yanked.  Putin with a bullet to the head and Biden to a rocking chair on his porch in Rhode Island.


----------

